# Bangladesh will be the nuclear country?



## Zabaniyah

> - Ms. Bhardwaj, in your article «Pakistan, Myanmar, Bangladesh look at nuclear option» you touched problem by nuclear selection. But where a guarantee that Bangladesh, like its immediate neighbors India and Pakistan do not want to have nuclear weapons?
> 
> 
> - There is definitely no guarantee that Bangladesh like its neighbour, India, may not want to have nuclear weapons.
> 
> This is despite the fact that Bangladesh is a signatory to the Non Proliferation (NPT) and the Comprehensive Test Ban Treaty (CTBT), important milestones towards nuclear disarmament and non proliferation, and is under the safeguard measures of the IAEA and additional protocols.
> 
> As a member of the NPT, Bangladesh may be allowed to carry out nuclear activities for civilian purposes.
> 
> It is indeed a fact that the impoverished country faces acute power shortage and this may be the reason for it to work towards 600-1000MW nuclear power plant at Roopur, Pabna by 2015.
> 
> For the civil nuclear power plant Bangladesh has also gained approvals from IAEA, the nuclear watchdog, and several countries like Russia, China, South Korea and France have been solicited for help in construction and financing of the plant.
> 
> - Unlike India and Pakistan, Bangladesh is a signatory to the Non proliferation Treaty (NPT) and feels that it has every right to pursue nuclear energy for peaceful purposes. But is there a guarantee, that having mastered nuclear technology, Bangladesh does not want to go further. And will want to have nuclear weapons, as North Korea. Not talking about Myanmar, where the military junta ruling.
> 
> 
> - As I mentioned already Bangladesh seeks nuclear power plants to boost up its power capacity in face of the rising demand.
> 
> There is enough political and public will to support this power addition program in Bangladesh.
> 
> However it remains a fact that as other countries like North Korea and Iran have reportedly flouted NPT rules in the past, Bangladesh too may be prompted in the future to divert its nuclear know how to stockpile nuclear weapons.
> 
> It is important to note that Bangladesh has serious border disputes with Myanmar.
> 
> Myanmar is also under the scanner for wanting to acquire nuclear know how (military or civilian) indigenously or with the help of North Korea or even China.
> 
> Then India, another neighbour of Bangladesh, with which the country has not had the best of relations also possesses military nuclear technology.
> 
> Surrounded by two such nations may be a reason for Bangladesh also to have military nuclear ambitions.
> 
> - If Bangladesh wants to use nuclear energy for peaceful purposes, this has led many in the West to wonder why it wants to have.
> 
> - There have been many instances in the past when countries that have been signatories to the NPT and CTBT have used their civilian nuclear technology and fuel for reprocessing it into material for nuclear weapons.
> 
> The situation in South Asia and South East Asia has become very tricky.
> 
> There have also been many instances where it has come to light that jehadi elements have had bases in Bangladesh.
> 
> The country also has a past of not powerful governments and political strife from time to time.
> 
> Moreover, China has also been showing interest in Bangladesh and in the Indian Ocean to establish its influence and have its operative bases.
> 
> In the coming future the alliance between China and Bangladesh may bring them together in military nuclear matters.
> 
> But to assume that nuclear know how will always remain for peaceful purposes is expecting too much.
> 
> Thus there may be a valid reason for the West to be concerned on such lines that things may go out of hand.
> 
> - There is information that Myanmar is building a secret nuclear reactor and plutonium extraction facilities with North Korean help, with the aim of acquiring its first nuclear bomb in five years. If the report is correct, then Bangladesh will have two immediate neighbours which have nuclear weapons. The scenario does not seem comfortable for people of Bangladesh?
> 
> 
> - Certainly Myanmar with its intended nuclear weapons stockpile will be a real threat for the people pf Bangladesh.
> 
> Unlike Iran, Myanmar has never faced similar heat from USA and its efforts to have such weapons means Bangladesh could follow suit.
> 
> - And a recent report from Washington-based Radio Free Asia and Myanmar exile media said senior Myanmar military officers made a secret visit late last year to North Korea, where an agreement was concluded for greatly expanding cooperation to modernize Myanmar's military, including the construction of underground installations.
> Thus we can speak about North Korean nuclear and missile exports?
> 
> 
> - There have been multiple reports on a possible military relationship between North Korea and Myanmar in nuclear matters.
> 
> Investigations have been on to look into possible nuclear transfers to other non nuclear states and the nuclear test that Pyongyang carried out.
> 
> It could be Myanmar wants to acquire conventional weapons or missile parts or technology in lieu of its uranium ore and not necessarily nuclear armed missiles from North Korea.
> 
> Though these are all possibilities and we cannot conclusively issue any statement, yet there remains every cause for concern.
> 
> The weak North Korea has been trying hard to generate revenue from weapons export and the nuclear test that it conducted could have been a way of advertising to the rogue states of its nuclear capability.
> 
> - This nuclear weapon move jeopardises the security and wellbeing of immediate neighbours Myanmar?
> 
> 
> - A military junta and devoid of any democratic political set up in Myanmar has always been a concern despite various democracies engaging with the country at various levels.
> 
> There have been serious border disputes between Bangladesh and Myanmar.
> 
> It is a fact that Bangladesh has had a history of a disturbed polity and presence of hardliners who have held political sway.
> 
> In this context the future is uncertain given the friction between Myanmar and Bangladesh there may be a chance that the nuclear capacities may be used militarily.
> 
> - If Bangladesh and Myanmar will have nuclear weapons, then Japan did not will follow their example?
> 
> -	In Asia there are already two nuclear powers, China and India.
> 
> Myanmar is also reportedly following nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Bangladesh is moving towards building a civil nuclear power plant.
> 
> If proliferation takes place in the nuclear free zone of South East Asia then it is doubtful how Japan could be assured of a fool proof security without it being in possession of any nuclear weapons.
> 
> It may be natural progression to see Japan follow other nuclear states in such a situation.
> 
> 
> - Japan can not abandon nuclear weapons, when her have India, Pakistan, Myanmar and Bangladesh?
> 
> 
> - As I mentioned above Japan with its nuclear energy infrastructure has the capacity to come up with its nuclear weapons at any time.
> 
> There are no doubts in referring it as a de facto nuclear state.
> 
> Though it has desisted from doing so till now, the policy of non-weaponisation of its nuclear technology can be revised in response to perceived threats especially from rogue states like North Korea.
> 
> 
> - And then this chain reaction will extend to the Thailand or Malaysia. Such developments will have serious repercussions across Asia, in particular in South East Asia?
> 
> 
> - The geo political chess board of South East Asia is very unstable right now.
> 
> Many countries in the South East and South East Asian regions are not structured democratically and continue to remain fissiparous and unstable politically.
> 
> Bangladesh has a weak polity, Myanmar remains ruled by the military junta, Thailand has had mixed rule.
> 
> These can be breeding grounds of rogue states and in such an eventuality resources could be channelized into misuses.
> 
> There needs to be a serious rethink at the international level to get all countries to genuinely bind them towards a real disarmament in all ways possible.
> 
> The international community has to come up with rigid, real, uniform and acceptable criteria for safe atomic uses and non-weaponisation of technology to make our globe safe and liveable.


Source: Bangladesh will be the nuclear country? -


----------



## Zabaniyah

Old, but an interesting article I found:



> *Surrounded by nuclear weapon states*
> 
> IT started with India, our nearest neighbour, which tested its first nuclear weapon on May 18, 1974, described by the Indian government as a "peaceful nuclear explosion." After a pause of twenty-four years, India carried out five more nuclear tests, between May 11 and May 13, 1998. One of the five explosions is believed to have used a thermonuclear device.
> 
> The Indian nuclear explosion of 1974 prompted Pakistan, its arch-rival and neighbour, to enter the race for acquiring nuclear weapons. On May 28, 1998 Pakistan conducted five nuclear tests in response to the same number by India more than a fortnight earlier.
> 
> North Korea is believed to have obtained nuclear secrets from Pakistan in exchange for its missile technology. The secret pact served a mutually beneficial two-way purpose. Pakistan gained the missile technology and North Korea the nuclear technology. On October 9, 2006 it announced that it had conducted a nuclear test followed by a second one on May 25, 2009.
> 
> Israel never claimed to have tested any nuclear device though it is widely believed that it has an arsenal of a good number of nuclear weapons. This enables it to bully its weak neighbours like Lebanon and Palestine every now and then.
> 
> Now there is more disturbing news. According a human rights and democracy group based in Norway, Myanmar's military dictatorship is working on nuclear weapons with assistance from North Korea. So the chain reaction of nuclear proliferation has set in! Myanmar lies between two nuclear powers, India and China and is our second nearest neighbour.
> 
> Myanmar's involvement in nuclear weapons was revealed in a report by Robert Kelley, a former director of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) based in Vienna, who analysed evidence supplied by Sai Thein Win, a former major and defense engineer of Myanmar.
> 
> The news prompted Senator Jim Webb, a democrat from Virginia, to postpone his trip to Myanmar, and the United States raised concerns about "growing military ties" between North Korea and Myanmar. The military junta in Myanmar promptly denied it was developing nuclear weapons, decrying such allegations as "groundless and politically motivated." The reaction of the Bangladesh government to the reported news of Myanmar's nuclear weapons program is not clear or, at least, has not been made public.
> 
> As a next-door neighbour, are we not concerned about this development? Can we remain indifferent to being surrounded by nuclear weapon states not only in the region but also all along our borders? What is our defense if, God forbids, we have a border conflict with anyone of them? Did we not confront conventional navy ships from neighbouring countries in our territorial waters in the past for one reason or another? How shall we confront in the future if such ships are equipped with nuclear warheads?
> 
> No, I am not suggesting that we too should do what others in the region are doing, but we must have an effective defense system to protect our territory and our sovereignty.
> 
> It may be mentioned here that, like Israel, neither India nor Pakistan is a signatory to either the nuclear Non-proliferation Treaty (NPT) or the Comprehensive Test Ban Treaty (CTBT). North Korea withdrew after signing NPT and never signed CTBT. Myanmar is a signatory to both NPT and CTBT.
> 
> Bangladesh, from its birth, has been a proponent of peace in the region. Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, the father of the nation, declared that Bangladesh would be the Switzerland of the East. Accordingly, Bangladesh signed all international protocols like NPT and CTBT without any reservation.
> 
> Bangladesh refrained from any nuclear weapon program even though it had the necessary manpower in early 1970's to undertake such a program. Now the question is, who will come to protect us if any of our neighbours flexes its "nuclear muscles" to cow us down in case there is a conflict?
> 
> Is there any provision in NPT or CTBT that provides security to the signatories by the five nuclear weapon states if they are attacked by a non-signatory nuclear weapon state? No, I have not seen any. The instruments only have provisions for sanctions, which proved to be ineffective in cases of India, Pakistan and North Korea. Likewise, the sanctions are likely to be ineffective in cases of Iran and Myanmar too, if they really pursue nuclear weapon programs.
> 
> Under such circumstances, time has come to review and, if necessary, amend the provisions of NPT and CTBT to include a collective guarantee of "nuclear security" by the five major nuclear weapon states -- US, Russia, China, France and UK -- to any signatory non-weapon state in case its sovereignty and integrity are threatened by any non-signatory nuclear weapon state.
> 
> If this is not done now, mere provisions of sanctions will not stop nuclear proliferation. The chain reaction of proliferation that started from Pakistan will continue to spread unabated to other aspiring countries.
> 
> Pierre Trudeau, former prime minister of Canada, once said about its next-door neighbour US: "Living next to you is in some ways like sleeping with an elephant. No matter how friendly and even-tempered is the beast, if I can call it that, one is affected by every twitch and grunt." No peace loving country, like Bangladesh, will feel comfortable in the company of so many nuclear weapon states, no matter how friendly they may appear today.
> 
> Dr. Abdul Matin is a former Chief Engineer of Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission.



Source: Surrounded by nuclear weapon states

Please, don't troll


----------



## Kaniska

......Post edited as i donot want to spoil the mood....


----------



## SHAMK9

Loki said:


> Old, but an interesting article I found:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Surrounded by nuclear weapon states
> 
> Please, don't troll


well geographically, BD is surrounded by only one nuclear state which is india


----------



## A.Rafay

arp2041 said:


> U forgot to include this pic also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i don't think the article will be more interesting than this Pic





Kaniska said:


> she is really hot man.....



he warned about trolling but Indians did completely opposite!! this proves 90% Indians are idiots.


----------



## Hammer-fist

This time a Hindutva troll started derailing the topic at post #3.

This time it was with some irrelevant picture of a female.

Re topic: I would not be in favour of a nuclear Bangladesh (weapons wise).

However if things change....


----------



## Sugarcane

arp2041 said:


> U forgot to include this pic also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i don't think the article will be more interesting than this Pic



Sorry OP but she is interesting....

@Topic - I don't know how BD will justify it because India is not your enemy


----------



## Emmie

arp2041 said:


> U forgot to include this pic also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i don't think the article will be more interesting than this Pic



Mega ton indeed.. Gorgeous looking girl, who's she?


----------



## A.Rafay

I support nuclear Bangladesh, they should require the tech and make weapons and Indian bulliness in the region will be decreased and threat to their land from India will be stopped.


----------



## Kaniska

A.Rafay said:


> he warned about trolling but Indians did completely opposite!! this proves 90% Indians are idiots.



I edited my post...but you pretend as if Non Indian are angel here....if i was trolling in the post..why are you replying to it...Just ignore troll post...


----------



## Sugarcane

Hammer-fist said:


> Re topic: I would not be in favour of a nuclear Bangladesh (weapons wise).
> 
> However if things change....



It needs decades of research + delivery system


----------



## SHAMK9

loveicon said:


> It needs decades of research + delivery system


or just slip a few from north korea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Kaniska said:


> I edited my post...but you pretend as if Non Indian are angel here....if i was trolling in the post..why are you replying to it...Just ignore troll post...



didn't he warned not to troll???? then why do you even do such stuff at beginning of thread it annoys people here who are serious.


----------



## Gyp 111

If you want to trolling then go to indian defence...trolling can't be ignored


Kaniska said:


> I edited my post...but you pretend as if Non Indian are angel here....if i was trolling in the post..why are you replying to it...Just ignore troll post...


----------



## Hammer-fist

loveicon said:


> It needs decades of research + delivery system



That can be dealt with.

The key question is national will.

I would be regarded as very nationalistic, but even I am against it.

If a poverty-stricken non-entity like N. Korea can make it, so can we.


----------



## Emmie

Only potential threat for BD is Myanmar, and I don't think BD need nukes to deter Myanmar..

Nukes come with heavy packages, in terms of sanctions..


----------



## Hammer-fist

As per Bangladeshi military and defence doctrine, our main enemy is India.

This is also the reality.

Aside from the Rohingya issue we have 0 problems with Burma, but lots of problems with India.

- BSF terrorism
- Water terrorism
- Interference in our domestic affairs
- Spreading false propaganda against Bangladesh etc


----------



## TopCat

Thats the point. NPT just shy on this clause. 



> Under such circumstances, time has come to review and, if necessary, amend the provisions of NPT and CTBT to include a collective guarantee of "nuclear security" by the five major nuclear weapon states -- US, Russia, China, France and UK -- to any signatory non-weapon state in case its sovereignty and integrity are threatened by any non-signatory nuclear weapon state.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...adesh-will-nuclear-country.html#ixzz2F9lRj7fF





Emmie said:


> Only potential threat for BD is Myanmar, and I don't think BD need nukes to deter Myanmar..
> 
> Nukes come with heavy packages, in terms of sanctions..



Myanmar is not a threat.


----------



## Kaniska

Gyp 111 said:


> If you want to trolling then go to indian defence...trolling can't be ignored



Stic to the topic..and please donot pretend to be an angel.....

Coming to the topic...It is not a bad idea either...Because BD is a NPT signatoty nation and if BD can get the nuclear energy for its civillian use then it will be very helpful to the nation...And for civillian use of nuclear energy Russia,Canada and many more nation can really help to BD....There is a very good advantage that BD enjoys from that West may not object to the civillian use of nuclear power is that BD is one of the very Muslim majority nation which enjoys a considerable amount of goodwill and positive impression from the West and rich nations...So more or less,none of the powerful nation may not oppose it for civillian use...

But coming to the issue of BD making a nuclear bomb, it is a difficult question to answer..Because nations like Pakistan and India has spent almost 2-3 decade in acheiving this technolgy and finally preparing the bomb...So BD has to think the rational economic benifit of creating a bomb....It involves huge about of diplomatic,econimic and politican influence in world stage to do this....


----------



## TopCat

loveicon said:


> It needs decades of research + delivery system



Dont think so.. with adequate funding a bomb can be made in 5 years.


----------



## Emmie

iajdani said:


> Thats the point. NPT just shy on this clause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar is not a threat.


I meant if you magnify..


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh doesn't have any intention or ambition to join elite nuclear club. Our politicians only want money! Highly sanctioned Bangladesh is their worst nightmare!! And we don't have threats that india and pakistan had regarding Kashmir and Arunachal.... So its not realistic either ..

By the way, Bengalis were very much active in Pakistan's nuclear research before 1971, many of them worked in Iran later, some source Considered BD next nuclear armed country after India Pakistan, most probably during military rulers' regime!! A democratic Bangladesh wants to follow Malaysia, not North Korea!


----------



## Hammer-fist

iajdani said:


> Dont think so.. with adequate funding a bomb can be made in 5 years.



Yes.

Do we need it?

I am not sure. India can never occupy us and they know that.

Burma is not a threat and can not even deal with Kachins and their militia let alone Bangladesh.


----------



## Emmie

iajdani said:


> Dont think so.. with adequate funding a bomb can be made in 5 years.



If making a nuke was so easy KSA would make it, they have adequate cash too.


----------



## asad71

We must have nukes. It's a matter of time. In the region Iran, Pakistan, China, India, USA and soon Burma are nuclear powers. In our case the pressure and bullying by India is so intense that we need to acquire nukes somehow to shut her trap.


----------



## Sugarcane

iajdani said:


> Dont think so.. with adequate funding a bomb can be made in 5 years.



Iran has more money than you guys


----------



## TopCat

Emmie said:


> If making a nuke was so easy KSA would make it, they have adequate cash too.



Well it actually is easy. people made them in 30's


----------



## Hammer-fist

Even if we don't acquire nukes at the very least we need a ballistic arsenal that can cover all of India.

If it is true that Musharraf turned Pakistani missiles on Bangladesh during the Awami League period then, missiles that can also reciprocate that.

Other than that we should concentrate on economic growth.

Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Brunei none of them have nukes and are doing fine.


----------



## TopCat

loveicon said:


> Iran has more money than you guys



Iran certainly can build a bomb.


----------



## Emmie

loveicon said:


> Iran has more money than you guys



Plus they give a damn to international pressure no matter how intense it is..


----------



## kobiraaz

Hammer-fist said:


> As per Bangladeshi military and defence doctrine, our main enemy is India.
> 
> This is also the reality.
> 
> Aside from the Rohingya issue we have 0 problems with Burma, but lots of problems with India.
> 
> - BSF terrorism
> - Water terrorism
> - Interference in our domestic affairs
> - Spreading false propaganda against Bangladesh etc



well, illegal migration theory is getting popularity among indians and radical parties like BJP! So if India ever wants to push them back using military power what would be the Answer ????


----------



## TopCat

Hammer-fist said:


> Even if we don't acquire nukes at the very least we need a ballistic arsenal that can cover all of India.
> 
> If it is true that Musharraf turned Pakistani missiles on Bangladesh during the Awami League period then, missiles that can also reciprocate that.
> 
> Other than that we should concentrate on economic growth.
> 
> *Japan*, South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Brunei none of them have nukes and are doing fine.




Japan can build a bomb in 7 days notice.


----------



## DarkPrince

nukes baby nukes 

i want lotsa lots of nukes w


----------



## Sugarcane

Hammer-fist said:


> That can be dealt with.
> 
> The key question is national will.
> 
> I would be regarded as very nationalistic, but even I am against it.
> 
> If a poverty-stricken non-entity like N. Korea can make it, so can we.



I am not saying BD can't develop - But nobody will give you that (maybe some help) but apparently you have to do it by yourself - In today's world you will be requiring at-least a decade just to arrange resources and sustaining sanctions is not easy in today's world.


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> well, illegal migration theory is getting popularity among indians and radical parties like BJP! So if India ever wants to push them back using military power what would be the Answer ????




We will freeze our border... that we did in 2001.


----------



## Emmie

iajdani said:


> Well it actually is easy. people made them in 30's



Enrichment of uranium was so easy, I never knew that. All the best, anyway.


----------



## TopCat

loveicon said:


> I am not saying BD can't develop - But nobody will give you that (maybe some help) but apparently you have to do it by yourself - In today's world you will be requiring at-least a decade just to arrange resources and sustaining sanctions is not easy in today's world.



Bangladesh can certainly go to the level of Japan, Germany, Brazil or South Africa without any sanction in nuke tech. That should be enough to deter India


----------



## Sugarcane

iajdani said:


> Well it actually is easy. people made them in 30's



Nuclear Bomb banana hai yaa dewali ka bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Making a bomb may not be difficult, but enrichment of Uranium is.. Along with nukes delivery system is also required.


----------



## TopCat

Emmie said:


> Enrichment of uranium was so easy, I never knew that. All the best, anyway.




We already have the TOT deal with Ruksies which include enrichment, mining and building nuclear reactor. So certainly its easier than people who did in 30's or 40's


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> We will freeze our border... that we did in 2001.



yeah but i was asking about next phrase! If India wants to breach that freezing border using military might assuming hostile BNP-Jamat in power! Then?


----------



## Emmie

loveicon said:


> Nuclear Bomb banana hai yaa dewali ka bomb



Grab your wand and say NUKO, nuke appears for you..


----------



## TopCat

loveicon said:


> Nuclear Bomb banana hai yaa dewali ka bomb



It looks hard for Indian and Pakistanis as they made that a big deal.

Ask any south African who destroyed their bomb and will say it was easy.


----------



## Sugarcane

Hammer-fist said:


> Even if we don't acquire nukes at the very least we need a ballistic arsenal that can cover all of India.
> 
> If it is true that Musharraf turned Pakistani missiles on Bangladesh during the Awami League period then, missiles that can also reciprocate that.
> 
> Other than that we should concentrate on economic growth.
> 
> Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Brunei none of them have nukes and are doing fine.



WTF.... When this did happened????


----------



## wild_fire1979

As always nuke threads in BD board are full of entertainment  Comparing themselves to Japan when they are more closer to Burma, building a bomb in five years when they don't even have single breeder reactor, building an arsenal of ballistic missiles to target India, when they can't build a corvette ship for the sea, testing and deploying a nuke deterrent when they have a hard time deterring BSF on their border.

BD will remain a puny state with limited to no world standing, at best you can ***** out your port to the Americans or Chinese and hopefully make some money other than selling underwears to the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

iajdani said:


> Japan can build a bomb in 7 days notice.



A few years ago I spoke to an Arab friend who was a university lecturer in London in a science related discipline.

He explained to me that atom bomb technology is almost verging on primitive now, as it was created 60 years ago.

He also said (with no disrespect to Pakistan) "If a third world country like Pakistan can build it, do you think rich western nations can't?" e.g. Sweden etc.

You mentioned Japan, he said "Norway can build it in 2 days" (which I think he meant semi-figuratively).

Technology progresses rapidly.







This was a computer back in the 50s.






This computer (Iphone) is far more powerful than that 1950s technology.

The atom bomb is 1930s/40s technology.

Loads of states in the world could produce it but chose not to e.g. Brazil, Japan, Sweden, Norway, South Africa etc.


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> yeah but i was asking about next phrase! If India wants to breach that freezing border using military might assuming hostile BNP-Jamat in power! Then?



BD will certainly start shooting at whoever wants to breach our border. That should be enough to entertain a sanction on India.


----------



## Sugarcane

iajdani said:


> Japan can build a bomb in 7 days notice.



Japan is industrial giant with decades of experience in Nuclear enrichment and technology - and all tools readily available on their disposal


----------



## Hammer-fist

loveicon said:


> WTF.... When this did happened????



I read this once, I think from a Pakistani source.

However you cannot believe everything you read.

Do not base too much on it.

Our military who make these decisions know if it is true or not. This is not the place to discuss such things infested as it is with Hindutva trolls eager to make trouble.


----------



## Emmie

iajdani said:


> We already have the TOT deal with Ruksies which include enrichment, mining and building nuclear reactor. So certainly its easier than people who did in 30's or 40's



No sir... Enriched uranium that you use in nuclear reactors is way less enriched than the one used for nukes. Russia being signatory of NPT won't even export you highly sophisticated uranium TOT is far off.


----------



## Hammer-fist

iajdani said:


> BD will certainly start shooting at whoever wants to breach our border. That should be enough to entertain a sanction on India.



BD - and many others - could easily build a bomb if they want to.

However what about the missiles to deliver those bombs? I think that is more of a challenge.

Yes we could buy them from others but wouldn't it be better to have indigenous production and capability?


----------



## Sugarcane

Hammer-fist said:


> BD - and many others - could easily build a bomb if they want to.
> 
> However what about the missiles to deliver those bombs? I think that is more of a challenge.
> 
> Yes we could buy them from others but wouldn't it be better to have indigenous production and capability?



That's also decades old technology - i don't think that will take too much time


----------



## Hammer-fist

kobiraaz said:


> yeah but i was asking about next phrase! If India wants to breach that freezing border using military might assuming hostile BNP-Jamat in power! Then?



Indians are not stupid.

Do not judge India by the Hindutva trolls on this forum.

Even the BJP and co may talk big and act aggressively in opposition to get votes, but once in power they change their tune and are far less belligerent.

The same goes for the BNP and Jamat.

A year or two ago Khaleda was saying how she would burn Indian goods that use Bangladesh for transit, now she is cosying up to India, visiting the country and having tea (presumably white with sugar) there.


----------



## Emmie

Hammer-fist said:


> BD - and many others - could easily build a bomb if they want to.
> 
> However what about the missiles to deliver those bombs? I think that is more of a challenge.
> 
> *Yes we could buy them from others* but wouldn't it be better to have indigenous production and capability?



Max range 300 kms, would it do?


----------



## MST

Dear Delusional Bangladeshis on PDF, 
You should look at the case study of IRAN and North Korea before even thinking about Nuclear bombs. 
Both of these countries are heavily sanctioned. *Iran has survived because it has **** load of OIL.* Still now they are under pressure to talk to IAEA. *While North Korea survives because of China*. Still people in NK are dying of hunger. 

Who is going to take care of Bangladesh when the whole world stops buying your underwears. Think about what will happen to Bangladesh which has no natural resource and no country to back it up. And unlike 1971 this time we will have electrified fences and BSF on the border so entry into India either. 

thanks


----------



## scholseys

Building the dirty bomb is not the hard part, its about the means to delivering them is the hardest part. It takes a lot of resources and a lot of sanctions to build one. If we start enriching high grade uraniums, it is likely Uncle Sam or India will bomb the sites, even Israel might do that.


----------



## Hammer-fist

Emmie said:


> Max range 300 kms, would it do?



For me no.

We need to have parity with India and be able to strike all Indian territory as they can strike all Bangladeshi territory.

However the ability to strike New Delhi and Mumbai are absolute musts.


----------



## scholseys

Hammer-fist said:


> For me no.
> 
> We need to have parity with India and be able to strike all Indian territory as they can strike all Bangladeshi territory.
> 
> However the ability to strike New Delhi and Mumbai are absolute musts.



We don't need to strike that deep even, we just need a deterrence to flatten out West Bengal, we don't need nukes for it, a decent amount of missiles should do it. Same kind of threat Iran uses on USA to get Israel off the map, her 51st state.


----------



## MST

loveicon said:


> That's also decades old technology - i don't think that will take too much time



Sorry but its a 13th century technology. Here is a photo from 18th century.





By Bangladeshi timeline they should be able to master it in 5 days unlike dumb Indians and Pakistanis who took 20 years to have a credible ballastic missle system.


----------



## Hammer-fist

By the way the ability to strike all Indian territory for me is completely separate from the issue of a nuclear bomb (which I am against but believe can easily produce).

We need to procure long range missiles and if needs be even ICBMs from our brothers the Turks (China is a friend but may not think we need it and may not want to get involved, which I would understand. The Turks see us as a nation that helped rescue them during the war of independence).

We need to be able to match India.


























Victims of Hindutva fanatics.


----------



## Sugarcane

Hammer-fist said:


> For me no.
> 
> We need to have parity with India and be able to strike all Indian territory as they can strike all Bangladeshi territory.
> 
> However the ability to strike New Delhi and Mumbai are absolute musts.



Israel, India's bust buddy will surely come for India's help when BD will unleash her power - how you are gonna deter it with missile range just to reach Delhi or Mumbai


----------



## Emmie

Hammer-fist said:


> For me no.
> 
> We need to have parity with India and be able to strike all Indian territory as they can strike all Bangladeshi territory.
> 
> However the ability to strike New Delhi and Mumbai are absolute musts.



For that parity to obtain you'll be needing an indigenous delivery system, for no country will sell you a missile more than 300 kms range.. You have two challenges, a bomb and an effective delivery system.



loveicon said:


> Israel, India's bust buddy will surely come for India's help when BD will unleash her power - how you are gonna deter it with missile range just to reach Delhi or Mumbai



ICBM too on the list...


----------



## Sugarcane

Emmie said:


> ICBM too on the list...



My bad - I missed that one. In that case we should forget India as enemy as BD will deal with her. We must start focusing on other hidden enemies,


----------



## MST

loveicon said:


> My bad - I missed that one. In that case we should forget India as enemy as BD will deal with her. We must start focusing on other hidden enemies,



Actually you should not worry about India , Israel (since they will come to aid India) and USA (since US will come to aid Israel). Super Power Bangladesh will deal with the above 3 countries in one go.


----------



## Areesh

Hammer-fist said:


> Even if we don't acquire nukes at the very least we need a ballistic arsenal that can cover all of India.
> 
> *If it is true that Musharraf turned Pakistani missiles on Bangladesh during the Awami League period then, missiles that can also reciprocate that.*
> 
> Other than that we should concentrate on economic growth.
> 
> Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Brunei none of them have nukes and are doing fine.



This is BS. Why in the world we will turn our missiles towards BD.


----------



## IndoUS

MST said:


> Actually you should not worry about India , Israel (since they will come to aid India) and USA (since US will come to aid Israel). Super Power Bangladesh will deal with the above 3 countries in one go.



They are talking about ICBM when Bangladesh has yet to develop a 100 km missile.


----------



## Emmie

loveicon said:


> My bad - I missed that one. In that case we should forget India as enemy as BD will deal with her. We must start focusing on other hidden enemies,



Absolutely, frets for us will diminish considerably. Yeah, that will not only help us extending our spectrum but also will help reducing size of our budget dedicated for R&D.


----------



## DarkPrince

we already have lots of problems. nuclear bomb is going 2 make the situation worse.

n that article writer pretty girl is a very much anti muslim minded person if u ask me

peace


----------



## Sugarcane

DarkPrince said:


> we already have lots of problems. nuclear bomb is going 2 make the situation worse.
> 
> n that article writer pretty girl is a very much anti muslim minded person if u ask me
> 
> peace



Shahzaday! have she rejected your proposal?


----------



## arp2041

I posted that pic for one reason, that b'coz of it atleast this thread be viewed as even the THOUGHT of BD making nukes sounds idiotic, but i m shocked how seriously many SENIOR MEMBERS are responding to this thread which is based on an interview of some girl who hardly has any credibility, i have some important points to make & if members here are matured enough to see it through a rational perspective than read my points, otherwise consider me as another Hindutva Troll (accused lately of ) or whatever u want:

1. Nuclear weapons were first made around 67 years ago, now making few nukes by ANY country is not a rocket science anymore BUT it has many dimensions to it - Economic (a nuclear weapon takes millions of dollars to build & millions more to keep it safely for it's lifetime), Political (making nukes result in political actions such as sanctions, case being IRAN & NK), Diplomatic (BD has just two neighbors, yes u have found a new "All weather Friend", but fact remains that one cannot change one's neighbors, so why affect the relations with the only two neighbors that BD has, if BD becomes a casualty of Global Warming it will be the neighbors that will help it not others), military (this is important, India is already surrounded by 2 nuclear weapon states, now u like it or not but India will not allow it's another neighbor to build one, whatever it takes, it may even get support by US if it decides to act militarily).

2. Purpose - Every nuclear weapon state currently has some or the other purpose to remain so, be it Pak or be it India, they have real threats, but what threat BD has?? only India as a neighbor of BD has nukes & declared NFU policy, than why embark on a journey that will take away precious resources of BD just to show the world that we can make them.

3. Infrastructure - Building nukes is not that important than building supporting infrastructure & delivery mechanism for it, be it missiles, enrichment facilities, ac etc. look at the eg. of Pak, it spends $ 2 billion every year for building nukes & it's support infrastructure, does BD which is one of the poorest countries on earth has this much money??


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hammer-fist said:


> - BSF terrorism
> - Water terrorism
> - Interference in our domestic affairs
> - Spreading false propaganda against Bangladesh etc



Those aren't enough justification for acquiring nukes. Those issues can be solved with diplomacy. Bangladesh hasn't been great at diplomacy part as far as outstanding issues with India are concerned. 

Making a "dirty bomb" isn't that hard. However, developing the delivery system is. Missile exports is limited to 300 km range. Although, they can transfer technology. 

You know the most difficult part? Politics. Bangladesh couldn't even dodge ICT regulations, nor the Grameen drama, nor the WB drama. It simply doesn't have the clout. 

This thread was only meant for general discussion. Nothing too serious 



Hammer-fist said:


> Even if we don't acquire nukes at the very least we need a ballistic arsenal that can cover all of India.
> 
> *If it is true that Musharraf turned Pakistani missiles on Bangladesh during the Awami League period then, missiles that can also reciprocate that.*
> 
> Other than that we should concentrate on economic growth.
> 
> Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Brunei none of them have nukes and are doing fine.



O.O



iajdani said:


> Myanmar is not a threat.



It isn't. 

However, I question their nuclear and chemical weapons program. Who is willing to tolerate a nuclear-armed Myanmar? 

I'd be surprised if the US, China and India does tolerate that. 

And if that's the case, then in theory, it'd be no problem for Bangladesh


----------



## Sugarcane

arp2041 said:


> I posted that pic for one reason, that b'coz of it atleast this thread be viewed as even the THOUGHT of BD making nukes sounds idiotic, but i m shocked how seriously many SENIOR MEMBERS are responding to this thread which is based on an interview of some girl who hardly has any credibility, i have some important points to make & if members here are matured enough to see it through a rational perspective than read my points, otherwise consider me as another Hindutva Troll (accused lately of ) or whatever u want:
> 
> 1. Nuclear weapons were first made around 67 years ago, now making few nukes by ANY country is not a rocket science anymore BUT it has many dimensions to it - Economic (a nuclear weapon takes millions of dollars to build & millions more to keep it safely for it's lifetime), Political (making nukes result in political actions such as sanctions, case being IRAN & NK), Diplomatic (BD has just two neighbors, yes u have found a new "All weather Friend", but fact remains that one cannot change one's neighbors, so why affect the relations with the only two neighbors that BD has, if BD becomes a casualty of Global Warming it will be the neighbors that will help it not others), military (this is important, India is already surrounded by 2 nuclear weapon states, now u like it or not but India will not allow it's another neighbor to build one, whatever it takes, it may even get support by US if it decides to act militarily).
> 
> 2. Purpose - Every nuclear weapon state currently has some or the other purpose to remain so, be it Pak or be it India, they have real threats, but what threat BD has?? only India as a neighbor of BD has nukes & declared NFU policy, than why embark on a journey that will take away precious resources of BD just to show the world that we can make them.
> 
> 3. Infrastructure - Building nukes is not that important than building supporting infrastructure & delivery mechanism for it, be it missiles, enrichment facilities, ac etc. look at the eg. of Pak, it spends $ 2 billion every year for building nukes & it's support infrastructure, does BD which is one of the poorest countries on earth has this much money??



You are a jealous bhartii...............


----------



## Emmie

@Loki, sorry for being off topic, why have you got your id changed? Zabanya was good too.


----------



## Jade

Bangladesh would never go nuclear. Any bets here...


----------



## DarkPrince

Jade said:


> Bangladesh would never go nuclear. Any bets here...



why the ++++ we need nukes while we r invading india everyday


----------



## Azazel

DarkPrince said:


> why the ++++ we need nukes while we r invading india everyday



And BSF is also killing them everyday.


----------



## SHAMK9

Jade said:


> Bangladesh would never go nuclear. Any bets here...


They can go nuclear but they won't have much international support though.


----------



## Jade

DarkPrince said:


> why the ++++ we need nukes while we r invading india everyday



It is natural that in the process of time, there would be free movement of people between India and Bangladesh. That is given. Though I would have preferred that to be made legal from now on wards, so that people's movement can be tracked


----------



## wild_fire1979

Please don't stop... This is far too entertaining.... 

Yeh loon, this is what you are building right now!!! Now you wanna achieve parity with India and make ICBMs.





Now tell me truthfully, how much of this sh!t have you been drinking lately???


----------



## Hammer-fist

First of all as I have stated two times already I am not in favour of nuclear bombs for Bangladesh.

1. The comment about ICBMs was in passing and was in reference to Turkey and not Bangladesh, which is aiming to produce them.

Turks often opine whether Pakistan would transfer Babur missiles for use if Turkey was ever in danger.

2. I can state the various reasons why I am not in favour of us acquiring nuclear weaponry but suffice to say that it is not that difficult as some seem to think.

Pakistani nationalists like to use their supposed status as an exclusive Muslim nuclear power to brag and boast, however the reality is countries such as Turkey and Iran are far stronger. Turkey can invade parts of Iraq (as it does regularly) and the 20+ Arab states will say nothing to their former Ottoman masters, and Iran shoots down US drones, whilst the US uses drones to bomb Pakistan every week.

Acquiring nukes is no big thing and if Turkey, Egypt, Iran, Indonesia, Bangladesh etc all wanted to they could do it easily.

Note Turkey is aiming to build its own indigenous 4th gen fighter and ICBMs.

3. The delivery system for nukes is of course an issue.

However the fact that Bangladesh has them changes everything.

4. Burma is now apparently abandoning its attempt to acquire nukes.

*If Burma however were to get them, I think it is almost certain that Bangladesh will go for nukes.*

At the very least there will be an emergency meeting of all senior military commanders and national security personnel and a decision will be made whether Bangladesh should acquire nuclear weapons, as Burma is run by highly irrational, violent and racist junta thugs. India at least is a democracy with civil society, free press, highlighting of political corruption and Indians are somewhat normal people. The Burmese however are not.

Read this article from 12 days ago:



> &#8220;Burma has imported missiles from their Asian neighbors, but that&#8217;s different than actually operating a nuclear weapons program,&#8221; Steinberg said. &#8220;A lot of people have supplied arms to Burma &#8211; North Korea, Ukraine, Israel, China.&#8221;
> 
> To understand Burma&#8217;s real position on the nuclear program and its claim of making major political reforms, Watson says the whole picture needs to come into view.
> 
> &#8220;For the overall picture, think about it: a nuke program; attacking peaceful demonstrators including monks with fire bombs; ethnic cleansing of a minority; a civil war against another minority &#8211; is this reform?&#8221; Watson asked. &#8220;No.&#8221;
> 
> WND reported in June 2010 that Burma was apparently purchasing nuclear weapon components.
> 
> The military regime in Burma, marginally in control of a Buddhist-dominated nation that has been torn by clan and tribal strife for decades, apparently is trying to strengthen its position by attempting to buy weapons-grade uranium and nuclear technology from Asian and European nations.
> 
> Vision Without Borders President Patrick Klein said Burma&#8217;s major technology source is the closed regime in North Korea.
> 
> &#8220;North Korea is helping them develop nuclear weapons,&#8221; Klein reported.
> 
> Karen National Union Vice Chairman David Tharckabaw said the program is farther along than just getting uranium from other countries.
> 
> &#8220;We had a report from the inside that they&#8217;re mining uranium to use in a nuclear reactor. They have a secret arrangement for building a nuclear reactor,&#8221; Tharckabaw explained.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re sending out state callers to Russia, to Japan and to China to acquire expertise to nuclear weapons,&#8221; Tharckabaw added. &#8220;Germany has also been one of Burma&#8217;s contacts for technology.&#8221;




Read more at Burma accused of pursuing nuclear weapons


----------



## Hammer-fist

US Senator Calls On Burma's Thein Sein To

1 December, 15 days ago.


No progress without engagement on Burmas nuclear front | Democratic Voice of Burma

13th December 3 days ago (technically 2 from here in London but it will be the 16th in over an hour).

Bangladesh is far more developed and advanced than Burma and if the world community is concerned about this country developing nukes, a regime which carries out ethnic cleansing, says 0.8 million Muslims should be kicked out of the country, and bans Muslim Rohingyas from marriage without permission, then it means they have the ability and resources to acquire them in the future.

If Burma gets nukes it is almost certain that Bangladesh will decide to get them.


----------



## saleen_s7

Never underestimate the people of Bengal, be it Bengalis or Bangladeshis. Historically speaking, some of the greatest minds of the region has come off from this side which incudes Amarta Sen, Bose, Tagore, etc. Offcourse, at the moment, we are still growing and taking care of the needy, but for a country which depended on 95% foreign aid less than 15 years ago to become were we are now (I think less than 5%) is remarkable in any standard and while some indians can enjoy their arrogance and temporary look down on Bangladesh, it does not mean it will remain so in the future. Before you point your finger at our poor and laugh, just remember what you were not too long ago. 
Secondly, going nuclear now is not of Bangladesh's interest, but given the uncertain future in the region and India's arrogant, inhumane policies when dealing with Bangladeshis, we need to keep the option of developing one as fast as possible if it is ever needed. 
Every nuclear war related issue comes from few incidences which took place in matter of small years, call it Kashmir issue or even the Israel palestine issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone

A.Rafay said:


> Thats a thermo-nuclear bomb


----------



## kobiraaz

wild_fire1979 said:


> Please don't stop... This is far too entertaining....
> 
> Yeh loon, this is what you are building right now!!! Now you wanna achieve parity with India and make ICBMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me truthfully, how much of this sh!t have you been drinking lately???



well Bangladeshi drones Are for Anti-Air target practising..... What do you want to say????


----------



## wild_fire1979

kobiraaz said:


> well Bangladeshi drones Are for Anti-Air target practising..... What do you want to say????



For one RC planes are not used for aircraft target practices. Neither do they provide a suitable target nor can they fly at heights and speed required for air practice. What I am saying is, that BD is technically too inferior right now to attempt a nuke bomb + delivery system tech endeavor, never mind too poor to even afford it


----------



## mb444

What are people going on about..... This retarded badly written article that started this thread.... Where is it from?
BD going nuclear is so silly.... whilst we have the right to develop it I simply do not see the how a cost benefit analysis would justify it..... Until there is a clear and present existential danger BD would not consider going nuclear.


----------



## scholseys

women should stop writing about nuclear weapons and stick to cooking, cleaning and satisfying their men unquestionably at night. Peace y'all!


----------



## Anubis

Jade said:


> It is natural that in the process of time, there would be free movement of people between India and Bangladesh. That is given. Though I would have preferred that to be made legal from now on wards, so that people's movement can be tracked


I think this can be done following USA and Canada's example.....both sides should work on closing the borders but they will have transit points frequently.....everyone has to have a form of I.D if not a passport and they will have to submit it to the border authorities when they cross....Bangladeshis will submit to BSF and Indians will submit to BGB!!


----------



## RescueRanger

Nukem! - YouTube


----------



## Gentelman

well best of luck...am with bangali nation over to them what decision they choose i will appreciate....
well overall i will love to see Bangladesh being strong....


----------



## Skies

We will never make nuke, if possible, if needed, we will make strategic partnership with our brother country so that they share some of their nukes with us. As like USA/NATO share their nukes with Turkey.


----------



## Sedqal

BD should start working towards that end. Lectures on humanity, brotherhood and peace are dime a dozen but when push comes to shove BD can ONLY depend on BD. 

Your only problem would be sanctions (considering the exports).


(Add Ummah to humanity, brotherhood and peace).


----------



## Skies

Ok, at first, prevent border killing, lol


----------



## SHAMK9

Eorl &#9876;;3703622 said:


> We will never make nuke, if possible, if needed, we will make strategic partnership *with our brother country so that they share some of their nukes with us.* As like USA/NATO share their nukes with Turkey.


I can't think of any country that would be willing to do that


----------



## Skies

Hammer-fist said:


> As per Bangladeshi military and defence doctrine, our main enemy is India.
> 
> This is also the reality.
> 
> Aside from the Rohingya issue we have 0 problems with Burma, but lots of problems with India.
> 
> - *BSF terrorism
> - Water terrorism
> - Interference in our domestic affairs
> - Spreading false propaganda against Bangladesh etc*



Just stop trading with India, and get a shortcut route to China for quick business, no nuke is needed. lol, Can we? Until India stops diplomatic, BSF and Water terrorisms!


----------



## clmeta

I don't think pushing them back is a solution because they will trickle again.
But anyone trying to enter India illegally should be shot when spotted.
The government should not put pressure on BSF.


kobiraaz said:


> well, illegal migration theory is getting popularity among indians and radical parties like BJP! So if India ever wants to push them back using military power what would be the Answer ????


----------



## Amolthebest

The day is not far when even Zimbabwe will have an ambition to have nuclear bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

Amolthebest said:


> The day is not far when even Zimbabwe will have an ambition to have nuclear bomb



If they prize their freedom they should.


----------



## DarkPrince

our politicians dont have the guts 2 think about nuclear weapons

mods plz close this thread...


----------



## TopCat

RiasatKhan said:


> I think this can be done following USA and Canada's example.....both sides should work on closing the borders but they will have transit points frequently.....everyone has to have a form of I.D if not a passport and they will have to submit it to the border authorities when they cross....Bangladeshis will submit to BSF and Indians will submit to BGB!!



Indian does not have ID cards neither they have any citizen database. They even dont know who Indian is.. 

If we stop eating cows, 10% of Indian will die out of hunger.

Do we really need nuke to kill Indian???


----------



## Sedqal

> Indian does not have ID cards neither they have any citizen database. They even dont know who Indian is..


Your happiness at this made me chuckle


----------



## DarkPrince

iajdani said:


> Indian does not have ID cards neither they have any citizen database. They even dont know who Indian is..
> 
> If we stop eating cows, 10% of Indian will die out of hunger.
> 
> Do we really need nuke to kill Indian???


----------



## ashok321

_If we stop eating cows, 10% of Indian will die out of hunger.
_

And if 1.2 billion indians start pissing towards BD, then your country would be inundated......lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@dark Prince : What is it to a Palestinian whether BD acquires nukes or not ?


----------



## Armstrong

Eorl &#9876;;3703622 said:


> We will never make nuke, if possible, if needed, we will make strategic partnership with *our brother country* so that they share some of their nukes with us. As like USA/NATO share their nukes with Turkey.



Which 'brother' country ?


----------



## DarkPrince

Armstrong said:


> Which 'brother' country ?



he is thinking about urs


----------



## Sedqal

> Indian does not have ID cards neither they have any citizen database. They even dont know who Indian is..



wheeeeeeeeeeeee :


----------



## Armstrong

DarkPrince said:


> he is thinking about urs



Chal beiii huttt...mein bumb gutter mein pheeenk duuun gaaa tujheee nahiin duuuun gaaa ! Touuu saiiin aaadmii haiii kabhi Israel pe chalaa deiii gaa kabhii India pe pheenk deiii gaaa aur aur kuch na sooojaa touuu Bangladeshi Parliament pe pheeenk deiii gaiii !   

Allah Pakistan ke bumb ko Dark*Princess* se bacheiii ! Amen !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Sedqal said:


> wheeeeeeeeeeeee :



Above is BD.....lol


----------



## Sedqal

ashok321 said:


> Above is BD.....lol



Muslims, making India a Muslim majority country ... one train at a time


----------



## DarkPrince

Sedqal said:


> Muslims, making India a Muslim majority country ... one train at a time



we dont have 2 make bombs why so much mehnat 

all we have 2 do is take over indian 1s ...


----------



## ashok321

Sedqal said:


> Muslims, making India a Muslim majority country ... one train at a time



Pakistani kids are learning hindi and hindu culture through TV programmes in Pakistan.
Think about long term effects.
They have started saying namastey...lol


----------



## Sedqal

ashok321 said:


> Pakistani kids are learning hindi and hindu culture through TV programmes in Pakistan.
> Think about long term effects.
> They have started saying namastey...lol



Guess what Indians will learn after some trains like this reaches India :


----------



## ashok321

Sedqal said:


> Guess what Indians will learn after some trains like this reaches India :



Assumption is the mother of all the mess-ups.....


----------



## Sedqal

ashok321 said:


> Assumption is the mother of all the mess-ups.....



Lousy citizen databases are the mother of all immigration   

This train is headed for Assam: 






I heard Assam became a Muslim majority province after 5 more trains  

[Bangladesh indulging in 6th Gen war, migrants ]


----------



## Skull and Bones

> Bangladesh will be the nuclear country?



      





There's only one way Bangladesh can be nuclear, divide it into several *nuclear *states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Sedqal said:


> Guess what Indians will learn after some trains like this reaches India :



Idiota! 

Have you seen the link to that image? 

Index of /wp-content/uploads/2011/12*about-pakistan.jpg*


----------



## Sedqal

Skull and Bones said:


> Idiota!
> 
> Have you seen the link to that image?
> 
> Index of /wp-content/uploads/2011/12*about-pakistan.jpg*



Thats trolling dear, I don't know how to make it more obvious


----------



## ashok321

Sedqal said:


> Lousy citizen databases are the mother of all immigration
> 
> This train is headed for Assam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Assam became a Muslim majority province after 5 more trains
> 
> [Bangladesh indulging in 6th Gen war, migrants ]



No rail link between india n BD...lol


----------



## Emmie

DarkPrince said:


> he is thinking about urs



Haseena won't accept, will she? The beauty bomb that was on a friendly visit to B'desh lately had to return empty-handed!

Pata chalay kay hamara bomb ham per he azma liya Hseena zulfoon wali ne, you never know..


----------



## 1ndy

Any attempt to acquiring nukes by Bangladesh will ended up in IAF dropping bomb on the Nuke plants and military installations...


No troll it's a fact we can't afford to have another irresponsible neighbor armed with nukes... And Please don't call me 'Hindutva Brigade' because every Indian is not a Hindu and every Muslim does not belong to Bangladesh and Pakistan only...


----------



## Anubis

ashok321 said:


> No rail link between india n BD...lol



Not only there is a rail link but there's also Maitri Express operating between Kolkata and Dhaka for quite a time now!


----------



## Jade

RiasatKhan said:


> I think this can be done following USA and Canada's example.....both sides should work on closing the borders but they will have transit points frequently.....everyone has to have a form of I.D if not a passport and they will have to submit it to the border authorities when they cross....Bangladeshis will submit to BSF and Indians will submit to BGB!!



As time progress, Markets will start integrating, and borders will get blurred. USA and Canada example is a good one. Your suggestion could totally eliminate the problem of illegal immigration, as people will not find a reason to do so


----------



## scholseys

dumbest thread on PDF


----------



## Tridibans

saleen_s7 said:


> Never underestimate the people of Bengal, be it Bengalis or Bangladeshis. Historically speaking, some of the greatest minds of the region has come off from this side which incudes *Amarta Sen, Bose, Tagore, etc*. Offcourse, at the moment, we are still growing and taking care of the needy, but for a country which depended on 95% foreign aid less than 15 years ago to become were we are now (I think less than 5%) is remarkable in any standard and while some indians can enjoy their arrogance and temporary look down on Bangladesh, it does not mean it will remain so in the future. Before you point your finger at our poor and laugh, just remember what you were not too long ago.
> Secondly, going nuclear now is not of Bangladesh's interest, but given the uncertain future in the region and India's arrogant, inhumane policies when dealing with Bangladeshis, we need to keep the option of developing one as fast as possible if it is ever needed.
> Every nuclear war related issue comes from few incidences which took place in matter of small years, call it Kashmir issue or even the Israel palestine issue.





 Now suddenly those Hindu baniya terrorists are Bangladeshis  Those are Indian my friend, proud *Indian* Bengalis.


----------



## animelive

Tridibans said:


> Now suddenly those Hindu baniya terrorists are Bangladeshis  Those are Indian my friend, proud *Indian* Bengalis.



Never listen to a religious extremist


----------



## Tridibans

animelive said:


> Never listen to a religious extremist



Exactly. Check out post 60. BTW I am an atheist.


----------



## UKBengali

1ndy said:


> Any attempt to acquiring nukes by Bangladesh will ended up in IAF dropping bomb on the Nuke plants and military installations...
> 
> 
> No troll it's a fact we can't afford to have another irresponsible neighbor armed with nukes... And Please don't call me 'Hindutva Brigade' because every Indian is not a Hindu and every Muslim does not belong to Bangladesh and Pakistan only...




If BD decides to go for a nuclear bomb there is no way that India will be able to "drop" a bomb on the nuclear installations as you can be sure that BD will by then have an excellent air-force/air-defence by then.

The earliest we are looking at is the late 2020s when a DECISION could be made to develop a nuclear bomb.

Little India could do as BD would be protected by at least 2-300 4th/5th gen fighters and modern SAMs. Only option for India would be a full-scale war and that could possibly lead to a total disintegration of the Indian state.

Remember India could do nothing to Pakistan when it developed it's bomb and there is nothing that you will be able to do to BD.


----------



## Luffy 500

> Priyanka Bhardwaj is an independent journalist and risk analyst based in Gurgaon/New Delhi, India.



There is a why the Indian judge said 90% of Indians are idiots. And to think that she is a journalist. 

@Loki thumps up for opening such an epic thread. 

ON TOPIC: We are a country where the russians will supply the technical man power to run the power plant for 10/20 years. Mastering the nuclear fuel cycle, setting independent enrichment facilities, manufacturing research scale reactors , all of these will require 2 decades. It will also require a strong manufacturing capability and missile manufacturing know-how. Can't believe people are saying it can be made within 5 years. Also consider the fact that the civilian reactors will be under IAEA monitoring and our uranium enrichment activity will be under IAEA monitoring as well as per NPT. 

Before dreaming such feats we have to have a strong manufacturing industrial base , decent amount of economic influence worldwide, have a strong conventional army all of which will require kicking out all the slave mentality awami dalals from the country and political stability.


----------



## 1ndy

UKBengali said:


> If BD decides to go for a nuclear bomb there is no way that India will be able to "drop" a bomb on the nuclear installations as you can be sure that BD will by then have an excellent air-force/air-defence by then.
> 
> The earliest we are looking at is the late 2020s when a *DECISION* could be made to develop a nuclear bomb.
> 
> Little India could do as BD would be protected by at least 2-300 4th/5th gen fighters and modern SAMs. Only option for India would be a full-scale war and that could possibly lead to a total disintegration of the Indian state.
> 
> Remember India could do nothing to Pakistan when it developed it's bomb and there is nothing that you will be able to do to BD.



First of all Indian states are going nowhere so don't worry and forget it.
Secondly you are not going get 2-300 Gen 4 fighter plane nor SAM system.
Thirdly Bangladesh is not going to develop anything related to the word 'Nuclear' because you don't have money nor technical capability.
Forth well it's a question.....
What made you think that by the year of 2020 or latter Bangladesh will acquire all those weapon and we don't???? FIY there would be Generation gap or two... you are still buying 3rd Gen Chinese planes and we are developing our own 5th Gen plane + PAK FA & FGFA and this gap going to be widen every passing year.
And Finally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Hammer-fist said:


> He explained to me that atom bomb technology is almost verging on primitive now, as it was created 60 years ago.
> 
> He also said (with no disrespect to Pakistan) "If a third world country like Pakistan can build it, do you think rich western nations can't?" e.g. Sweden etc.
> 
> You mentioned Japan, he said "Norway can build it in 2 days" (which I think he meant semi-figuratively).
> 
> Technology progresses rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> The atom bomb is 1930s/40s technology.
> 
> Loads of states in the world could produce it but chose not to e.g. Brazil, Japan, Sweden, Norway, South Africa etc.



Actually bomb technology also developed over the last 50 years. Do U think americans still use primitive WW2 fat man. They have developed 4th gen N.weapons now. Naturally all other nuclear countries followed suit. N.weapons are getting more miniature and more powerful at the same time. Most weapons are off thermonuclear design today.

As for B.missile. Those things are much more high tech than N.weapons and their technology is improving day-day. Today's missiles have to have pin-point accuracy, advance MIRV, carry multiple miniature war heads etc. All these requires decades of hardwork and a strong scientific capability. As for japan, well they won't make primitive fat man but advance weapons on par with the 5 NPT nuclear states which they can make  within a year at most according to most analyst. Primitive N.weapons won't work in today's age and even PAK's weapons are not in the 50's category.


----------



## UKBengali

1ndy said:


> First of all Indian states are going nowhere so don't worry and forget it.
> Secondly you are not going get 2-300 Gen 4 fighter plane nor SAM system.
> Thirdly Bangladesh is not going to develop anything related to the word 'Nuclear' because you don't have money nor technical capability.
> Forth well it's a question.....
> What made you think that by the year of 2020 or latter Bangladesh will acquire all those weapon and we don't???? FIY there would be Generation gap or two... you are still buying 3rd Gen Chinese planes and we are developing our own 5th Gen plane + PAK FA & FGFA and this gap going to be widen every passing year.
> And Finally




If you are not noticing BD's economy is growing even quicker than India and so the money will be there in the future to purchase a whole load of modern arms into the future. BD only spends 1.5% of it's GDP on defence and so it has the ability to increase this substantially without hurting it's civilian economy.

Already BD is going to buy a few squadrons of Mig-29/Su-30s soon and stealth fighters like the J-31 would be available in the next decade for export. BD would seriously consider buying a fighter like this in numbers to deter India primarily as Myanmar is little of a threat.

Like I say, India will never have a veto whether BD acquires nuclear weapons as there is little that you will be able to do to BD militarily or economically.

China's opinion is likely to matter much more as it will become a major military and economic partner to BD in the next few decades, while's the declining West's opinion is likely to count for very little by 2030 or so.

Sorry that is just the way things are.


----------



## ShadowFaux

A totally unrealistic scenario. USA/NATO/Israel/India will bomb the nuke facilities without any warning. So there goes millions of dollars. 

THERE IS NO FRIGGIN THREAT FROM INDIA! The existing issues can be solved with robust diplomacy. The politicians who don't have the backbone to push India in any issues DIPLOMATICALLY . . . . . . . . how they hell can they grow the backbone to build NUKES! 

People here are talking about NUKES like they are ******** lollipops.  

We don't need nukes. We need a better foreign policy. And with a strong foreign policy, India and China will take care of Myanmar for us.


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> Indian does not have ID cards neither they have any citizen database. They even dont know who Indian is..
> 
> If we stop eating cows, 10% of Indian will die out of hunger.
> 
> Do we really need nuke to kill Indian???



That was awesome  



Emmie said:


> @Loki, sorry for being off topic, why have you got your id changed? Zabanya was good too.



I like changes


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> @Loki thumps up for opening such an epic thread.



Why, I'm an epic person 

Actually, the original article is written by an Indian. A pretty long one at that. Even highlighted her hobbies and interests (irrelevant things). 

And we can see that exact same trait in this thread. Most of their posts are all pointless and resorting to drama like that woman.

Come to think that 90% of them are indeed (I)diots. 

Although, plenty of fanboyism from some Bangladeshis here. Some people are probably playing too much Command & Conquer games 



ShadowFaux said:


> A totally unrealistic scenario. USA/NATO/Israel/India will bomb the nuke facilities without any warning. So there goes millions of dollars.
> 
> THERE IS NO FRIGGIN THREAT FROM INDIA! The existing issues can be solved with robust diplomacy. The politicians who don't have the backbone to push India in any issues DIPLOMATICALLY . . . . . . . . how they hell can they grow the backbone to build NUKES!
> 
> People here are talking about NUKES like they are ******** lollipops.
> 
> We don't need nukes. We need a better foreign policy. And with a strong foreign policy, India and China will take care of Myanmar for us.



Agreed about the foreign policy and diplomacy part. 

It'll take decades of research and money to actually implement them. And what's more, there's politics and sanctions can be deadly for a country like Bangladesh. 

Though, I'm surprised to the level silence behind Myanmar's nuclear program. 

Either:

1. They know that the Burmese have nothing. It was all propaganda. 

2. They (India, China, NATO, Israel) know very little of their nuclear program. 

Both are plausible. And we mustn't assume anything. North Korea is a poor country, and yet they have nukes. 

As I said, it's just surprising to see the level of silence behind their nuclear program. Most of their sanctions have been lifted now. 

It appears Soo Key is some sort of goddess, which is a very dangerous thing when an entire nation and its supporters place so much faith in one person. There's no such thing as a one-man nation. 

Sound familiar? 

The country is unpredictable. 

So, that just bothers me. 

I have no problem with India having nukes, since Kashmir is an explosive issue, and they have some "issues" with China. The Chinese went for nukes because the Soviets were threatening them. 

And to be honest, I don't see any reason for us nor Myanmar to go for nukes. Where and how did they even get the idea of going nuclear? 

I don't care if they prevent that country from acquiring nukes through diplomacy or with Flankers and Hornets. By hook or crook, they must prevent them from acquiring nuclear status. 

Otherwise, there are going to be very serious problems. Severe problems for the entire region.


----------



## Areesh

Another problem is that even if they built nukes somehow, where they are going to test them?

Small area and huge population. India had Rajasthan, Pakistan had Baluchistan. Where will BD test it's nukes?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Areesh said:


> Another problem is that even if they built nukes somehow, where they are going to test them?
> 
> Small area and huge population. India had Rajasthan, Pakistan had Baluchistan. Where will BD test it's nukes?



In space


----------



## animelive

Areesh said:


> Another problem is that even if they built nukes somehow, where they are going to test them?
> 
> Small area and huge population. India had Rajasthan, Pakistan had Baluchistan. Where will BD test it's nukes?



Myanmar


----------



## Areesh

Loki said:


> In space



That looks to be a feasible idea.


----------



## alaungphaya

I thought the warship export thread was funny but this one takes it. 5 years for a nuke from scratch? For a country without a reactor?


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> hmm.....this is indeed a problem, we have 2 BD experts on this forum @Imran Khan & @Skull and Bones, what do u think



yes they will be nuclear power when world shifted to Ganymede the moon of Jupiter and they will left alone here so we will give then our nukes too before we left planet earth 

here


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> Imran bhai prob TEST karne ki hai, koi TEST site batao
> 
> Any chances of BD nuke subs??



of course they will have nuke sub then too but there will be no ocean on planet earth .if they can ride sub on sand we will be happy to give them all of subs

ride subs on this


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> They will be called "SandMarines"



Yes, and it'll launch 'camels' instead of 'torpedoes'.


----------



## Kesang

arp2041 said:


> hmm.....this is indeed a problem, we have 2 BD experts on this forum @Imran Khan & @Skull and Bones, what do u think



in assam or in west Bengal after invading NE and eastern part of India. 

Greater Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

they already started the process.


@ Imran Khan . What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> Yes, and it'll launch 'camels' instead of 'torpedoes'.



well my teacher ( maheesh bhut ) told me abut this theory that bay of bengal rise or dry its good for bangladesh


----------



## Imran Khan

Kesang said:


> in assam or in west Bengal after invading NE and eastern part of India.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greater_Bangladesh]
> 
> they already started the process.
> 
> 
> @ Imran Khan. What do you think?


yes its very common enjoyable word these days .but in fact many greats cant be seen on world map as example great british  i hope one day there will be a great bangladesh like this 
yes its part of great game of munshi and captain planet ISI even discovered secret greater bangladesh maps look. worls should be unite now before its so late .you know power of greater bangladeshi forces?


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> What will be this NEW WORLD called?? It's really Terrorizing



greater bangladesh or united states of bangla desh or may be bangla bundhu world if haseena rule may be mujeebabad


----------



## animelive

Imran Khan said:


>


looks beautiful


----------



## Imran Khan

animelive said:


> looks beautiful



ohhhhh so its mean you are part of them  we are humans have a mercy on us belive me good or bad we are humans we will suicide before haseena rule us


----------



## animelive

Imran Khan said:


> ohhhhh so its mean you are part of them  we are humans have a mercy on us belive me good or bad we are humans we will suicide before haseena rule us



The most beautiful pic i ever saw  there is no other option


----------



## Imran Khan

animelive said:


> The most beautiful pic i ever saw  there is no other option



i make it in paint ok  its green world not lala land or haram ka maal never think abut it ever or else you will be go invisible from that small peace of land

its world


----------



## UKBengali

These Indians and one Pakistani trolling at BD are just too funny!

BD has higher social indicators than both India and Pakistan despite the fact it started it's development 25 years late.


----------



## Skallagrim

Imran Khan said:


> ohhhhh so its mean you are part of them  we are humans have a mercy on us belive me good or bad we are humans we will suicide before haseena rule us



Don't panic. It'll happen only when some Pakistani has launched suicide attack with a nuclear bomb. You'll all be in the sanctuary of heaven by then!


----------



## Imran Khan

UKBengali said:


> These Indians and one Pakistani trolling at BD are just too funny!
> 
> BD has higher social indicators than both India and Pakistan despite the fact it started it's development 25 years late.



we just make fun . why so serious ? abut indicators all of six indicators in my car working well others i don't care 



Skallagrim said:


> Don't panic. It'll happen only when some Pakistani has launched suicide attack with a nuclear bomb. You'll all be in the sanctuary of heaven by then!



i think i will commit suicide before ruled by that ugly women  ok now what abut nuclear ? india or russia? who is going to shear


----------



## Skallagrim

I really hate to respond in kind, but some guys on this forum seem to have been given a free hand here!


----------



## Imran Khan

Skallagrim said:


> I really hate to respond in kind, but some guys on this forum seem to have been given a free hand here!



really you are right sir i agree with you .these damn trolls


----------



## kobiraaz

UKBengali said:


> These Indians and one Pakistani trolling at BD are just too funny!
> 
> BD has higher social indicators than both India and Pakistan despite the fact it started it's development 25 years late.



well, they are permanent members of Naswar corner! Only thing they know is trolling the forum. Imran khan is their head, there are sidekicks like Arp, Krait, skull!! Just ignore...


----------



## animelive

Imran Khan said:


> i make it in paint ok  its green world not lala land or haram ka maal never think abut it ever or else you will be go invisible from that small peace of land
> 
> its world



Bring back the red circle


----------



## Imran Khan

kobiraaz said:


> well, they are permanent members of Naswar corner! Only thing they know is trolling the forum. Imran khan is their head, there are sidekicks like Arp, Krait, skull!! Just ignore...



you make me head of trolls? ok democracy exercise- members please thank my post if you think he is wrong


----------



## Kesang

UKBengali said:


> These Indians and one Pakistani trolling at BD are just too funny!
> 
> BD has higher social indicators than both India and Pakistan despite the fact it started it's development 25 years late.



yah. You guys are 21 times better than Indian in running away from your country *legally*.

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...68hisg&usg=AFQjCNFz0b1pVWRS-MPZTXsQ4bShsAvw4w

152 Bangladesh 
-1.04


117 India 
-0.05

no wonder why.


----------



## Imran Khan

animelive said:


> Bring back the red circle


 give me ice cream first


----------



## animelive

Imran Khan said:


> give me ice cream first



careful what you wish for, we will nuke you


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> ^^^ I will not b'coz u r the leader




ok then next time don't tag me i will never come 




























kaliya is desh drohi ko tapka de ajj raat ko .




animelive said:


> careful what you wish for, we will nuke you



  my life cost a nuke ? lolz


----------



## animelive

Imran Khan said:


> my life cost a nuke ? lolz



Feel free to be our test site


----------



## Imran Khan

animelive said:


> Feel free to be our test site



you mean B53 nuclear bomb of bangladesh    we are your ex-brothers have a mercy








arp2041 said:


> Ok so those members who are the permanent members of Naswar are trolls....lol, just chk there profile & u'll prove urself wrong:
> 
> Armstrong, Krait - JTT
> Hyperion - one of those persons who know what he is talking (tech. king)
> Aeronaut - moderator
> Imran Khan - PDF Veteran
> Skull and Bones - senior member, knows what he is talking.
> 
> Looks like u r the most authentic member here
> 
> 
> Kyo yaar ????


 i know all of naswar corner is troll


----------



## Iggy

loveicon said:


> Israel, India's bust buddy will surely come for India's help when BD will unleash her power - how you are gonna deter it with missile range just to reach Delhi or Mumbai



Why do we need Israel to counter Bangladesh?? 

BD unleash her power?? With what?? Do you really think they will attack us even if they have nuclear weapons??

We are enemies for last 60 years and we both have nuclear weapons.. How many time did we used the nuclear weapons against each other??


----------



## animelive

Imran Khan said:


> you mean B53 nuclear bomb of bangladesh    we are your ex-brothers have a mercy



how you gt hand of our ultra secret project? 
btw thats old stuff, we are getting better nukes now  good paint skills though


----------



## Imran Khan

animelive said:


> how you gt hand of our ultra secret project?
> btw thats old stuff, we are getting better nukes now  good paint skills though



what you are gonna use on us? these pictures taken by ISI in last decade . if i make underground bunker 40 meters deep for my buffalo me and my dog its ok we will remain save ?


----------



## animelive

Imran Khan said:


> what you are gonna use on us? these pictures taken by ISI in last decade . if i make underground bunker 40 meters deep for my buffalo me and my dog its ok we will remain save ?



I don't know mate, we haven't tried it yet. You know lack of space


----------



## A.Rafay

Are there scientists in bagladesh??


----------



## kobiraaz

arp2041 said:


> Ok so those members who are the permanent members of Naswar are trolls....lol, just chk there profile & u'll prove urself wrong:
> 
> Armstrong, Krait - JTT
> Hyperion - one of those persons who know what he is talking (tech. king)
> Aeronaut - moderator
> Imran Khan - PDF Veteran
> Skull and Bones - senior member, knows what he is talking.
> 
> Looks like u r the most authentic member here
> 
> 
> 
> Kyo yaar ????



Naswar Corner is in members section which is for time pass. While people like Hyperion or Aeronaut keep that inside members section, your group that i mentioned spreads all over the forum and trolls. And mods can't do a thing because some of you are oldest members! And they are utilizing the loophole!


----------



## Imran Khan

animelive said:


> I don't know mate, we haven't tried it yet. You know lack of space



 thats remember me a classic joke - one said pakistan is wonderful country they make nuke but they never generate power . may be nuke will explode in darkness of load shading


----------



## dollarman

I dont know aobut Bangladeshi nukes, but holy $hit the writer is hot.


----------



## Imran Khan

kobiraaz said:


> Naswar Corner is in members section which is for time pass. While people like Hyperion or Aeronaut keep that inside members section, your group that i mentioned spreads all over the forum and trolls. And mods can't do a thing because some of you are oldest members! And they are utilizing the loophole!



yes thats why they ban me last week  mods kisi ke nhi hain


----------



## Imran Khan

dollarman said:


> I dont know aobut Bangladeshi nukes, but holy $hit the writer is hot.



lo a gya tharki  respect the lady dude













waki yaar bari cheez hai 



arp2041 said:


> What we can do if we don't find any difference b/w Naswar corner & BD corner



because there is no news of defence .in 6 months we got one real news of tanks other you can call BD section is captain planet"s commentary corner abut false claims and number game


----------



## Skull and Bones

dollarman said:


> I dont know aobut Bangladeshi nukes, but holy $hit the writer is hot.



Jab aisi author ho to atom bomb ki kya jaroorat.


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> Jab aisi author ho to atom bomb ki kya jaroorat.



what you mean ab wo isy chala deen ?



arp2041 said:


> Imran bhai chota mat likho.......me magnifying glass se sab dekh raha hu:



husn ki tareef na kerna gunah hai zalim


----------



## SwatCat

dollarman said:


> I dont know aobut Bangladeshi nukes, but holy $hit the writer is hot.



--post edited


----------



## Imran Khan

dollarman said:


> I dont know aobut Bangladeshi nukes, but holy $hit the writer is hot.




many thanks for this great man who bring smile on our faces at stress times great job done by tharki solder from hot and spicy battalion pinktube company solder number 420 



SwatCat said:


> What is her name can any body tell me??



if i know i already send her mail


----------



## monitor

Not yet read the whole thread but based the thread title what i can tell it will be long journey before we can get a indigenous Nuke in our hand a strong political understanding between all political parties need to continue the program for at least 10 years or even more . and those who are anticipating we will develop a nuke need to consider the international pressure we will face if the international community smell our nuclear weapons program .where we will get a deserted area to test or to develop nuke like Pakistan india secretly ? so countering Myanmar nuke only option is to resist their nuclear weapons development program with the help of international community this is the best option we have rather then developing our own nuke . because it would be very lengthly and expensive politically and economically. prevention is better then cure


----------



## Imran Khan

monitor said:


> Not yet read the whole thread but based the thread title what i can tell it will be long journey before we can get a indigenous Nuke in our hand a strong political understanding between all political parties need to continue the program for at least 10 years or even more . and those who are anticipating we will develop a nuke need to consider the international pressure we will face if the international community smell our nuclear weapons program .where we will get a deserted area to test or to develop nuke like Pakistan india secretly ? so countering Myanmar nuke only option is to resist their nuclear weapons development program with the help of international community this is the best option we have rather then developing our own nuke . because it would be very lengthly and expensive politically and economically. prevention is better then cure


 finnaly i got what i need  this is the answer


----------



## Skull and Bones

monitor said:


> Not yet read the whole thread but based the thread title what i can tell it will be long journey before we can get a indigenous Nuke in our hand a strong political understanding between all political parties need to continue the program for at least 10 years or even more . and those who are anticipating we will develop a nuke need to consider the international pressure we will face if the international community smell our nuclear weapons program .where we will get a deserted area to test or to develop nuke like Pakistan india secretly ? so countering Myanmar nuke only option is to resist their nuclear weapons development program with the help of international community this is the best option we have rather then developing our own nuke . because it would be very lengthly and expensive politically and economically. prevention is better then cure



Arey, kehna kya chahte ho? Haa ya Naa?


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> Arey, kehna kya chahte ho? Haa ya Naa?



namumkin


----------



## Skull and Bones

Imran Khan said:


> namumkin



Don't break my heart.


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> Don't break my heart.



chup ker ke chal yahan se wo log aa gaay hain


----------



## Sugarcane

A.Rafay said:


> Are there scientists in bagladesh??



I have read somewhere in this thread that BD's scientists built Pakistan's nukes and are working now on Iran's - Can be called back anytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Imran Khan said:


> chup ker ke chal yahan se wo log aa gaay hain



Kaun log?


----------



## Sugarcane

seiko said:


> Why do we need Israel to counter Bangladesh??
> 
> BD unleash her power?? With what?? Do you really think they will attack us even if they have nuclear weapons??
> 
> We are enemies for last 60 years and we both have nuclear weapons.. How many time did we used the nuclear weapons against each other??



I will suggest not to take BD easy, You will surely need Israel's support to defend yourself. Russia will not risk her existence for India.


----------



## Iggy

@loveicon : Dude why are you giving false hope to those poor guys??

What if some one thinks all these are realities and try to cross border with an ambition to conquer India and become a target of BSF?? 



loveicon said:


> I will suggest not to take BD easy, You will surely need Israel's support to defend yourself. Russia will not risk her existence for India.



I am confused about who is more delusional?? You or those Bangladeshis??


----------



## Imran Khan

loveicon said:


> I have read somewhere in this thread that BD's scientists built Pakistan's nukes and are working now on Iran's - Can be called back anytime.



what abut Eiffel Tower and Giza Pyramids of egypt ? may be they also


----------



## Sugarcane

seiko said:


> @loveicon : Dude why are you giving false hope to those poor guys??
> 
> What if some one thinks all these are realities and try to cross border with an ambition to conquer India and become a target of BSF??
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused about who is more delusional?? You or those Bangladeshis??



From post of Indians it looks like you guys are delusional here... I am giving my honest opinion.


----------



## Iggy

Imran Khan said:


> what abut Eiffel Tower and Giza Pyramids of egypt ? may be they also



Na, they cant call those guys back.. They have 20 years more of contract left!! 



loveicon said:


> From post of Indians it looks like you guys are delusional here... I am giving my honest opinion.



If you are giving your honest opinion here, then its high time you see some shrink..


----------



## Sugarcane

seiko said:


> If you are giving your honest opinion here, then its high time you see some shrink..



No doubt - You guys will be denial mod as always. I hope our govt. will establish good relations with BD to avoid any conflict


----------



## A.Rafay

loveicon said:


> I have read somewhere in this thread that BD's scientists built Pakistan's nukes and are working now on Iran's - Can be called back anytime.



LOL they must be some high tech scientists graduated from Oxford or Harvard Uni. Do they do part time job in indian nuclear program too??? What about their own nukes??


----------



## Sugarcane

A.Rafay said:


> LOL they must be some high tech scientists graduated from Oxford or Harvard Uni. Do they do part time job in indian nuclear program too??? What about their own nukes??



As per my research on this thread - Japan can build nukes in 7 days, Swiss in 2 days. So, It's not difficult for BD as their scientists have experience of developing of nukes for multiple countries, only problem is finding secure place for plants and test site, that can take little longer.

EDIT: And also initially Musharaf pointed our rockets towards BD but backed off when he came to know the facts about BD's capability, I will say wise decision my mushi.


----------



## Imran Khan

loveicon said:


> As per my research on this thread - Japan can build nukes in 7 days, Swiss in 2 days. So, It's not difficult for BD as their scientists have experience of developing of nukes for multiple countries, only problem is finding secure place for plants and test site, that can take little longer.



test on burma so na rahy ga bans na bajy gee bansuri


----------



## Hammer-fist

1. As usual Indian and Pakistani trolls are ruining another thread, with their obsession with Bangladesh.

*2. I do not support or advocate nuclear weapons for Bangladesh.*

We are a peaceful country and Mujib himself said when we gained freedom that we would be a "Switzerland of the east" (neutral and peaceful). Nuclear weapons are weapons of mass destruction which can murder masses of innocent civilians as we saw in Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

However if Burma were to ever acquire them we will have to think what we do. Even Thailand may consider acquiring nuclear weapons if Burma gets them.

3. Bangladesh is a sovereign state and will determine its defence needs and security by itself. India will not have the ability to violate Bangladeshi sovereignty and airspace and attack nuclear installations.

a: This is a declaration of war.

b: A violation of our air space.

c: We will mobilize our 0.2 million army.

0.3 million Ansar

5.6 million VDP

d: If an online nuclear plant is attacked it is a de facto nuclear strike and the nuclear fall out will affect West Bengal and India's north-east.

The three major rivers, the Brahmaputra, Ganges (holy river of Hindus which flows through their sacred city of Benares) and Jamuna will be contaminated by nuclear material. This may affect the whole of the Brahmaputra and other rivers even all the way up to China.

Bangladesh is indeed a small compact country so any major nuclear strike will be a nuclear strike on India itself. 

e: We will defend our inviolable sovereignty and air space with our air defence system which we are building up now.

f: We will carry out retaliatory air strikes against India if India violates our air space.

4. However Bangladesh and Bangladeshis in general are not an aggressive militaristic nation who see military might as some sort of expression of status and glory.

We are a peaceful nation that aspire to be like South Korea, Singapore, Taiwan, Japan all of whom are non-nuclear rather than North Korea, India, Pakistan etc all whom are poor and unstable countries.


----------



## TopCat

ShadowFaux said:


> A totally unrealistic scenario. USA/NATO/Israel/India will bomb the nuke facilities without any warning. So there goes millions of dollars.
> 
> *THERE IS NO FRIGGIN THREAT FROM INDIA!* The existing issues can be solved with robust diplomacy. The politicians who don't have the backbone to push India in any issues DIPLOMATICALLY . . . . . . . . how they hell can they grow the backbone to build NUKES!
> 
> People here are talking about NUKES like they are ******** lollipops.
> 
> We don't need nukes. We need a better foreign policy. And with a strong foreign policy, India and China will take care of Myanmar for us.



Having surrounded a *rogue *nuclear state like India is a threat itself..


----------



## Skull and Bones

iajdani said:


> Having surrounded a *rogue *nuclear state like India is a threat itself..



Rogue? Should we organize annual pole vaulting championship in our borders for Bangladeshis to get the tag of un-rogue?


----------



## dollarman

Imran Khan said:


> test on burma so na rahy ga bans na bajy gee bansuri



Imran Bhai dont give these delusional Bangladeshis more wet dreams. 

Last time the Bangladeshis thought that they could fight a war, we Indians had to step in to make sure that all these tools didnt end up getting massacred. If they attack Burma, then they will again end up getting massacred by Burmese and we Indians will have to come and save their sorry a$$e$ again


----------



## Iggy

loveicon said:


> No doubt - You guys will be denial mod as always. I hope our govt. will establish good relations with BD to avoid any conflict



We are in good relationship with Bangladesh.. Just because some guys here chest thumping about conquering India does not change the fact the India and Bangladesh are having good relation..

Okay for a second, just assume India and Bangladesh are going to wage war against each other?? What are the weapons they going to use against us?? They are talking about taking out Delhi and Mumbai but the fact they cant even reach Calcutta.. What is their answer for us in Air?? Do you have any idea how much Fighters they have with them to defend us?? And tell me about their Navy?? How many destroyers?? Frigates?? If you get answers for all these, then ask the most important question.. Who is delusional here??


----------



## TopCat

We may not develop a nuclear arsenal but all option should be kept open.


----------



## Imran Khan

seiko said:


> We are in good relationship with Bangladesh.. Just because some guys here chest thumping about conquering India does not change the fact the India and Bangladesh are having good relation..
> 
> Okay for a second, just assume India and Bangladesh are going to wage war against each other?? What are the weapons they going to use against us?? They are talking about taking out Delhi and Mumbai but the fact they cant even reach Calcutta.. What is their answer for us in Air?? Do you have any idea how much Fighters they have with them to defend us?? And tell me about their Navy?? How many destroyers?? Frigates?? If you get answers for all these, then ask the most important question.. Who is delusional here??


 i disagree with you they can fight in air sea land also missile and nuke war with you guys 



dollarman said:


> Imran Bhai dont give these delusional Bangladeshis more wet dreams.
> 
> Last time the Bangladeshis thought that they could fight a war, we Indians had to step in to make sure that all these tools didnt end up getting massacred. If they attack Burma, then they will again end up getting massacred by Burmese and we Indians will have to come and save their sorry a$$e$ again



tum log kya un ki khala lagty ho her bar tumhary sar ka dard hai 



arp2041 said:


> Aye Aye Captain
> 
> But What EXACTLY are OPTIONS???


 best option is use keyboard more then brain
second option is making a nuke


----------



## malgudi

Hammer-fist said:


> The three major rivers, the Brahmaputra, Ganges (holy river of Hindus which flows through their sacred city of Benares) and Jamuna will be contaminated by nuclear material. This may affect the whole of the Brahmaputra and other rivers even all the way up to China.



All these rivers flow *from* India *to* Bangladesh. Or can Bangladeshi scientists develop technology that can reverse the water flow from sea to source as well ??


----------



## Sugarcane

seiko said:


> We are in good relationship with Bangladesh.. Just because some guys here chest thumping about conquering India does not change the fact the India and Bangladesh are having good relation..
> 
> Okay for a second, just assume India and Bangladesh are going to wage war against each other?? What are the weapons they going to use against us?? They are talking about taking out Delhi and Mumbai but the fact they cant even reach Calcutta.. What is their answer for us in Air?? Do you have any idea how much Fighters they have with them to defend us?? And tell me about their Navy?? How many destroyers?? Frigates?? If you get answers for all these, then ask the most important question.. Who is delusional here??



They can build nukes whenever they decided, for air defense they are already working baby and for navy, i think you are not aware that they are planing to start export of warship. Time to wake up and smell coffee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

arp2041 said:


> Aye Aye Captain
> 
> *But What EXACTLY are OPTIONS???*




To have the capability of building bomb like South Africa, Brazil and Japan


----------



## malgudi

seiko said:


> If you are giving your honest opinion here, then its high time you see some shrink..



Loveicon is obviously being sarcastic. Very sarcastic


----------



## Sugarcane

@Hammer-fist; Classic gem dude, enough to silence the trolls here who are jumping up and down



malgudi said:


> Loveicon is obviously being sarcastic. Very sarcastic



I am serious dude


----------



## Iggy

loveicon said:


> They can build nukes whenever they decided, for air defense they are already working baby and for navy, i think you are not aware that they are planing to start export of warship. Time to wake up and smell coffee



Okay you win!! India will surrender soon.. Happy??


----------



## IFB

Reading the title first i thought bangladesh has got nukes somehow and then i saw the question mark at the end


----------



## Sugarcane

seiko said:


> Okay you win!! India will surrender soon.. Happy??



That's the only option for India to save her existence and you should be happy about that, why should i?


----------



## Ammyy

loveicon said:


> That's the only option for India to save her existence and you should be happy about that, why should i?



Dnt talk about surrender .. atleast not today (not good for you)


----------



## malgudi

loveicon said:


> @Hammer-fist; Classic gem dude, enough to silence the trolls here who are jumping up and down
> 
> 
> 
> I am serious dude



Yea right! 

PS: It's dudette!


----------



## Imran Khan

IFB said:


> Reading the title first i thought bangladesh has got nukes somehow and then i saw the question mark at the end



wait dude wait . BD is checking pressure next thread will be secret satellite images of BD military reactor


----------



## Sugarcane

DRDO said:


> Dnt talk about surrender .. atleast not today (not good for you)



That's past - Raat Gaii Baat Gai, We are talking about current and near future


----------



## Ammyy

loveicon said:


> That's past - Raat Gaii Baat Gai, We are talking about current and near future



Current ?? reference of what ??

Future : kal kisne dekha hai


----------



## Sugarcane

DRDO said:


> Current ?? reference of what ??


It's always good to read few posts before jumping in...



DRDO said:


> Future : kal kisne dekha hai


Purpose of this thread is to show future, fir na kahna bataya nahi kisi nay


----------



## TheRafael00000

Malaysia is looking for Nuclear Energy. But seems like they are not desperate about it as some external powers will then get chance to be involved with Malaysia. Not to mention, Tamil Exodus are on high there right now and Muslim population increased by 65% thanks to Sri Lanka war. Bangladesh got more troubles than Malaysia have. Bangladesh even got energy crisis. I don't think Bangladesh should sit back. Bangladesh need to get Nuclear, for energy and if necessary for military. China is always there to help. What can India do! Nothing at all. What we want is important. We need Energy for industrialization. So get it.


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> dumbest thread on PDF



You'd be surprised how many responses dumb threads get. And how few intelligent ones get. 

You can see it right now before your very eyes. 

Monkeys go happy


----------



## TheRafael00000

loveicon said:


> That's past - Raat Gaii Baat Gai, We are talking about current and near future



Those stupid Indians take credit for our war. Let them take this. Who cares about India?


----------



## Hammer-fist

malgudi said:


> All these rivers flow *from* India *to* Bangladesh. Or can Bangladeshi scientists develop technology that can reverse the water flow from sea to source as well ??



If one of any of these rivers is contaminated with nuclear material then the whole river is affected and polluted.

1. The fish and marine life in these rivers will be destroyed and they are needed for the ecological preservation of the rivers, irrespective of which way the current flows.

If fish contain nuclear material and these fish or their nuclear infested offspring which swim in or near the Bangladesh-India border (5th longest in the world) and are then consumed by Indian civilians they can die of cancer.

*Now this may seem trivial to an RSS-Hindutva fanatic who revels at the thought of killing and slaughtering, and masturbates to the idea of wiping out millions of people with nuclear weapons but in the real world this is something horrific.

If you want, go to Google images and type "Chernoby mutation" and you will see some absolutely appalling images.*

However as I said these facts may mean nothing to Hindutva fanatics.




































_Hindutva fanatics._

2. If these three major rivers and their tributaries are nuked then this will effect the Bay of Bengal, part of which belongs to India itself and where Indian fishermen operate too.

The bay of Bengal contains potentially $5 trillion worth of resources, even if India got 10% of that (assuming it was true) than $500 billion is enough to change the entire economy of west Bengal, Orissa and the north-east, this combats poverty.

Poverty leads to discontent, which can lead to support for the opposition, including armed opposition such as the Naxals.

These Naxals are in 1/3 of all of Indian territory and have been declared by Manmohan Singh, the head of India's government, as the "greatest threat" to India.


----------



## Zabaniyah

TheRafael00000 said:


> *What can India do!* Nothing at all. What we want is important. We need Energy for industrialization. So get it.



I was asking them that here. 

Would the Indians be willing to tolerate a nuclear-armed Myanmar? What would be the Indian government's position? So far, I've not seen anything from them other than aid to Myanmar and this "transit". 

It is said they cannot afford to antagonize Myanmar in anyway. I remember them cheering as the Rohingyas were suffering. Okay, fine according to their BS religious/communal beliefs. 

Now, what about a nuclear Myanmar? Would they go bomb Myanmar's nuclear facilities as they are saying for Bangladesh?  

So far, I got no answers


----------



## American Pakistani

loveicon said:


> I have read somewhere in this thread that BD's scientists built Pakistan's nukes and are working now on Iran's - Can be called back anytime.



Yes it was posted by some fool who said that East Pakistanis did R&D on Pakistani nukes before 70. It doesn't even makes any sense as Pakistan's program started after 73.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Hammer-fist said:


> If one of any of these rivers is contaminated with nuclear material then the whole river is affected and polluted.
> 
> 1. The fish and marine life in these rivers will be destroyed and they are needed for the ecological preservation of the rivers, irrespective of which way the current flows.
> 
> If fish contain nuclear material and these fish or their nuclear infested offspring which swim in or near the Bangladesh-India border (5th longest in the world) and are then consumed by Indian civilians they can die of cancer.
> 
> *Now this may seem trivial to an RSS-Hindutva fanatic who revels at the thought of killing and slaughtering, and masturbates to the idea of wiping out millions of people with nuclear weapons but in the real world this is something horrific.
> 
> If you want, go to Google images and type "Chernoby mutation" and you will see some absolutely appalling images.*
> 
> However as I said these facts may mean nothing to Hindutva fanatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hindutva fanatics._
> 
> 2. If these three major rivers and their tributaries are nuked then this will effect the Bay of Bengal, part of which belongs to India itself and where Indian fishermen operate too.
> 
> The bay of Bengal contains potentially $5 trillion worth of resources, even if India got 10% of that (assuming it was true) than $500 billion is enough to change the entire economy of west Bengal, Orissa and the north-east, this combats poverty.
> 
> Poverty leads to discontent, which can lead to support for the opposition, including armed opposition such as the Naxals.
> 
> These Naxals are in 1/3 of all of Indian territory and have been declared by Manmohan Singh, the head of India's government, as the "greatest threat" to India.




Is it a Nazi flag? Modi with a sword? Isn't that Choda& Akbar film? By the way,what they got with that film?


----------



## Zabaniyah

TheRafael00000 said:


> Is it a Nazi flag? Modi with a sword? Isn't that Choda& Akbar film? By the way,what they got with that film?



Swastika is a Hindu symbol.



American Pakistani said:


> Yes it was posted by some fool who said that East Pakistanis did R&D on Pakistani nukes before 70. It doesn't even makes any sense as Pakistan's program started after 73.



East Pakistanis had *nothing* to do with Pakistan's nuclear program in any way.


----------



## malgudi

Hammer-fist said:


> If one of any of these rivers is contaminated with nuclear material then the whole river is affected and polluted.
> 
> 1. The fish and marine life in these rivers will be destroyed and they are needed for the ecological preservation of the rivers, irrespective of which way the current flows.
> 
> If fish contain nuclear material and these fish or their nuclear infested offspring which swim in or near the Bangladesh-India border (5th longest in the world) and are then consumed by Indian civilians they can die of cancer.
> 
> *Now this may seem trivial to an RSS-Hindutva fanatic who revels at the thought of killing and slaughtering, and masturbates to the idea of wiping out millions of people with nuclear weapons but in the real world this is something horrific.
> 
> If you want, go to Google images and type "Chernoby mutation" and you will see some absolutely appalling images.*
> 
> However as I said these facts may mean nothing to Hindutva fanatics.





Calm down. No need to get skivvies in your twist. 

Btw, do u understand that it will be detrimental for your own people?  

Man, BD section is hilarious! 

PS: I am neither a hindu, nor a "guy"


----------



## Skull and Bones

Loki said:


> I was asking them that here.
> 
> Would the Indians be willing to tolerate a nuclear-armed Myanmar? What would be the Indian government's position? So far, I've not seen anything from them other than aid to Myanmar and this "transit".
> 
> It is said they cannot afford to antagonize Myanmar in anyway. I remember them cheering as the Rohingyas were suffering. Okay, fine according to their BS religious/communal beliefs.
> 
> Now, what about a nuclear Myanmar? Would they go bomb Myanmar's nuclear facilities as they are saying for Bangladesh?
> 
> So far, I got no answers



If Myanmar tries to develop nuclear weapons, we'll appeal the international organizations to step in and create diplomatic pressure on them. If they doesn't do anything, bombing their nuclear plant will be the last resort. 

This should be official stand of GoI.


----------



## American Pakistani

Loki said:


> East Pakistanis had *nothing* to do with Pakistan's nuclear program in any way.



That's what i'm saying. Someone here posted that Bengalis did the R&D on Pakistani nukes before 70. FGI Pakistan's nuke program started after 73.


----------



## TopCat

American Pakistani said:


> That's what i'm saying. Someone here posted that Bengalis did the R&D on Pakistani nukes before 70. FGI Pakistan's nuke program started after 73.



Bengali scientist did work on civilian nuclear field who turned jobless and left the country after 71 as BD closed all nuclear energy program. Nothing to do with bomb program.


----------



## ashok321

Hammer-fist said:


> If one of any of these rivers is contaminated with nuclear material then the whole river is affected and polluted.
> 
> 1. The fish and marine life in these rivers will be destroyed and they are needed for the ecological preservation of the rivers, irrespective of which way the current flows.
> 
> If fish contain nuclear material and these fish or their nuclear infested offspring which swim in or near the Bangladesh-India border (5th longest in the world) and are then consumed by Indian civilians they can die of cancer.
> 
> *Now this may seem trivial to an RSS-Hindutva fanatic who revels at the thought of killing and slaughtering, and masturbates to the idea of wiping out millions of people with nuclear weapons but in the real world this is something horrific.
> 
> If you want, go to Google images and type "Chernoby mutation" and you will see some absolutely appalling images.*
> 
> However as I said these facts may mean nothing to Hindutva fanatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hindutva fanatics._
> 
> 2. If these three major rivers and their tributaries are nuked then this will effect the Bay of Bengal, part of which belongs to India itself and where Indian fishermen operate too.
> 
> The bay of Bengal contains potentially $5 trillion worth of resources, even if India got 10% of that (assuming it was true) than $500 billion is enough to change the entire economy of west Bengal, Orissa and the north-east, this combats poverty.
> 
> Poverty leads to discontent, which can lead to support for the opposition, including armed opposition such as the Naxals.
> 
> These Naxals are in 1/3 of all of Indian territory and have been declared by Manmohan Singh, the head of India's government, as the "greatest threat" to India.


Photo Gallery


----------



## TheRafael00000

Loki said:


> I was asking them that here.
> 
> Would the Indians be willing to tolerate a nuclear-armed Myanmar? What would be the Indian government's position? So far, I've not seen anything from them other than aid to Myanmar and this "transit".
> 
> It is said they cannot afford to antagonize Myanmar in anyway. I remember them cheering as the Rohingyas were suffering. Okay, fine according to their BS religious/communal beliefs.
> 
> Now, what about a nuclear Myanmar? Would they go bomb Myanmar's nuclear facilities as they are saying for Bangladesh?
> 
> So far, I got no answers



India will never bomb Bangladesh! They are not in a situation to take Military action. Now it's time they will go for defence. It's a big opening and we need to utilize the blessing from China. If Bangladesh go for Chinese company to build nuclear facilities, only US can sanction Chinese companies. That's it. India will do some propaganda that Bangladesh will be risky and Islamist and so on. If the worst happen, Bangladesh will get some sanctions.But US is weak and will lose control in this region. So I think if China guarantee us that they will help us like they did to North Korea in last 2 yrs, we should go for this. Must.


----------



## Skull and Bones

TheRafael00000 said:


> India will never bomb Bangladesh! They are not in a situation to take Military action. Now it's time they will go for defence. It's a big opening and we need to utilize the blessing from China. If Bangladesh go for Chinese company to build nuclear facilities, only US can sanction Chinese companies. That's it. India will do some propaganda that Bangladesh will be risky and Islamist and so on. If the worst happen, Bangladesh will get some sanctions.But US is weak and will lose control in this region. So I think if China guarantee us that they will help us like they did to North Korea in last 2 yrs, we should go for this. Must.



So the influence of US is mainly because of Bangladesh, and they can negate US influence anytime? 


Man, i love these Bangladeshis.


----------



## Pakistanisage

A.Rafay said:


> he warned about trolling but Indians did completely opposite!! this proves 90% Indians are idiots.






Looks like a hot Karachi Chick....

in post #5 @A.Rafay


----------



## TheRafael00000

Skull and Bones said:


> So the influence of US is mainly because of Bangladesh, and they can negate US influence anytime?
> 
> 
> Man, i love these Bangladeshis.



We are not in any kind of US influence. We got assistance from China, Russia, US, Britain, Malaysia all equal. Simple


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistanisage said:


> Looks like a hot Karachi Chick....



????? hot karachi chick where???


----------



## my2cents

How can you go nuclear without a scientific base? You can start now, in a decade you may succeed. If you want it sooner you can ask your good friend Pakistan.

In our case we had Dr. Homi Bhabha who went about methodically to get best minds to collaborate with him towards this end. He was the first director of Tata Institute of Fundamental Research(TIFR) which was established in 1945 to further nuclear research. It took another 29 years before the culmination of our first nuclear weapon test on May 18, 1974.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Skull and Bones said:


> If Myanmar tries to develop nuclear weapons, we'll appeal the international organizations to step in and create diplomatic pressure on them. If they doesn't do anything, bombing their nuclear plant will be the last resort.
> 
> This should be official stand of GoI.



Looks like your army got some heart. If you bomb them, don't you think they will build again. And this time they will install all kind of Air defence! What you are going to do about that!


----------



## ShadowFaux

iajdani said:


> Having surrounded a *rogue *nuclear state like India is a threat itself..



Don't agree with you.

You forget the part where the sites are bombed even before a single nuke can be developed. So we will lose millions of dollars and face severe sanctions for nothing. Be realistic man.


----------



## TheRafael00000

All Bangladeshi Nuclear Scientists are straying in Europe. It's a real shame. We are almost 180 million people and we can't sit like duck. It's over 40 yrs since our Independence!


----------



## Skull and Bones

TheRafael00000 said:


> Looks like your army got some heart. If you bomb them, don't you think they will build again. And this time they will install all kind of Air defence! What you are going to do about that!



Building nuclear facilities requires large infrastructure, which you can't hide from spy satellites hovering over them 24x7. And if they try to build it again, we'll repeat our attack. 

What kind of Air Defense they can afford which is immune to Indian anti-radiation missiles? After all Rafale is specifically built for SEAD missions.


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> Bengali scientist did work on civilian nuclear field who turned jobless and left the country after 71 as BD closed all nuclear energy program. Nothing to do with bomb program.



Well, they did set up the Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission: 
Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
BAEC:: Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission



TheRafael00000 said:


> India will never bomb Bangladesh! They are not in a situation to take Military action. Now it's time they will go for defence. It's a big opening and we need to utilize the blessing from China. If Bangladesh go for Chinese company to build nuclear facilities, only US can sanction Chinese companies. That's it. India will do some propaganda that Bangladesh will be risky and Islamist and so on. If the worst happen, Bangladesh will get some sanctions.*But US is weak and will lose control in this region. *So I think if China guarantee us that they will help us like they did to North Korea in last 2 yrs, we should go for this. Must.



Never ever assume that. Only a fool with a price on his head would underestimate the US. 

Last time I checked, America's influence in Asia is challenging that of China's. Ever heard of America's "strategic pivot"?

And us be like North Korea? No thanks. And since when did China proposed to give us nuclear technology? They won't respond very kindly if we do develop the bomb. 

India may take military action if Bangladesh poses a direct threat. They however won't under the current circumstances. Ever see what happened to Iraq after it invaded Kuwait? 

As I said, it is very likely they will take military action, albeit as the last resort after diplomacy. 

And I hope the same applies to Myanmar from India's perspective. Also that of China and the US. It's just that so little is known about their program.



TheRafael00000 said:


> All Bangladeshi Nuclear Scientists are straying in Europe. It's a real shame. *We are almost 180 million people* and we can't sit like duck. It's over 40 yrs since our Independence!



150 million!


----------



## TheRafael00000

Loki said:


> Well, they did set up the Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission:
> Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> BAEC:: Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission
> 
> 
> 
> Never ever assume that. Only a fool with a price on his head would underestimate the US.
> 
> Last time I checked, America's influence in Asia is challenging that of China's. Ever heard of America's "strategic pivot"?
> 
> And us be like North Korea? No thanks. And since when did China proposed to give us nuclear technology? They won't respond very kindly if we do develop the bomb.
> 
> India may take military action if Bangladesh poses a direct threat. They however won't under the current circumstances. Ever see what happened to Iraq after it invaded Kuwait?
> 
> As I said, it is very likely they will take military action, albeit as the last resort after diplomacy.
> 
> And I hope the same applies to Myanmar from India's perspective. Also that of China and the US. It's just that so little is known about their program.
> 
> 
> 
> 150 million!



Don't you know what our NGO's did! I'm telling you the truth. I will show you the counting tomorrow. Easy math. YOu know that, C=P(1+r)power n . It will come closer to 180 million,not 150 at all. Even though generally it is said 160 million.


----------



## TopCat

ShadowFaux said:


> Don't agree with you.
> 
> You forget the part where the sites are bombed even before a single nuke can be developed. So we will lose millions of dollars and face severe sanctions for nothing. Be realistic man.



I was not talking about secret nuclear sites.

My point was to overwhelm with civilian nuclear program so that the bomb making capability turns redundant.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Skull and Bones said:


> Building nuclear facilities requires large infrastructure, which you can't hide from spy satellites hovering over them 24x7. And if they try to build it again, we'll repeat our attack.
> 
> What kind of Air Defense they can afford which is immune to Indian anti-radiation missiles? After all Rafale is specifically built for SEAD missions.



Who wants to hide it! You won't dare to attack a Chinese franchises. China know it and that's why China is more eligible to build it.


----------



## Emmie

Skull and Bones said:


> Building nuclear facilities requires large infrastructure, which you can't hide from spy satellites hovering over them 24x7. And if they try to build it again, we'll repeat our attack.
> 
> What kind of Air Defense they can afford which is immune to Indian anti-radiation missiles? After all Rafale is specifically built for SEAD missions.



Excuse me, they are going to make a bomb way sooner than the arrival of the first squadron of Rafale. Remember Japan who made a bomb within 7 days ? (find a post referring this on first few pages).. They'll achieve the parity before Rafale makes its first flight, now would you dare attack nuclear facilities of a state equipped with nukes? I don't think so!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Loki said:


> 150 million!



The rest $30 million is probably in India.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Look people if India intimidate Bangladesh with an attack, it will just legalize to turn our peaceful mission into a Military one. Not to mention, Bangladesh can even install Chinese Nuclear Warheads if necessary. What can India do about it! A Military action is always India's loss. Moreover, it will give our neighbors to support Anti-India steps. India will be pissed off. Why we are waiting? It's a gamble and if you want to be a proud nation, you should gamble!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Emmie said:


> Excuse me, they are going to make a bomb way sooner than the arrival of the first squadron of Rafale. Remember Japan who made a bomb within 7 days ? (find a post referring this on first few pages).. They'll achieve the parity before Rafale makes its first flight, now would you dare attack nuclear facilities of a state equipped with nukes? I don't think so!



Lol Lol Lolololol. 

You acquainted with the enrichment process? It takes decade to reach the desired purity of >98% to get anywhere near the yield of 20-30KT, depending on the trigger mechanism. 

Without a nuclear plant, it in not possible. And you can't hide a nuclear plant from preying eyes. 

MKI bhi thik thak kam kar leta hai. 



TheRafael00000 said:


> Look people if India intimidate Bangladesh with an attack, it will just legalize to turn our peaceful mission into a Military one. Not to mention, *Bangladesh can even install Chinese Nuclear Warheads if necessary. What can India do about it!* A Military action is always India's loss. Moreover, it will give our neighbors to support Anti-India steps. India will be pissed off. Why we are waiting? It's a gamble and if you want to be a proud nation, you should gamble!



This is getting even more hilarious, keep'em coming Baby!


----------



## KRAIT

^ Bhai sarcasm tha.


----------



## Skull and Bones

TheRafael00000 said:


> Who wants to hide it! You won't dare to attack a Chinese franchises. China know it and that's why China is more eligible to build it.



Burma is moving away from China, and a democratic Burma is more likely to move in US camp. See recent development happening around Myanmar these days.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Emmie said:


> Excuse me, they are going to make a bomb way sooner than the arrival of the first squadron of Rafale. Remember Japan who made a bomb within 7 days ? (find a post referring this on first few pages).. They'll achieve the parity before Rafale makes its first flight, now would you dare attack nuclear facilities of a state equipped with nukes? I don't think so!



My teacher said Japan need six hours to make a bomb. Japan is way close and Japan don't feel threatened by China, they are more afraid of Russia. Not to mention, WW2 defeat, yet hurts! But if Japan get free from US, soon you will see Toyota turned into a Tank producing factory. They got everything, just need to get independence. Now they are feeling it. US is way too silent when China keep on threatening. I love it and that's why I say, if we push India, there is nothing to be afraid of. Build on what you ever wished to build and show it. Simple. But first Pakistan need to bring stability dude.


----------



## MandarK

Emmie said:


> Excuse me, they are going to make a bomb way sooner than the arrival of the first squadron of Rafale. Remember Japan who made a bomb within 7 days ? (find a post referring this on first few pages).. They'll achieve the parity before Rafale makes its first flight, now would you dare attack nuclear facilities of a state equipped with nukes? I don't think so!



Nuke without a nuclear reactor?? 

The first squadron of Rafale will fly before BD can even start its construction of nuclear plant.


----------



## Hammer-fist

1. Nuclear proliferation is a bad thing.

2. Bangladesh having nuclear weapons is not a good thing, but would only be done out of necessity.

3. I honestly do not believe there will be a day when Bangladesh will need nuclear weapons.

Contrary to the war-hungry Hindutva trolls here, India's decision-makers are not interested in war with Bangladesh or occupying a country of 150 million Muslims, and they would be 150 million angry Muslims (angry at occupation).

However my thinking about Bangladesh and nuclear weapons is not Indo-centric, far from it (as I said before India is a democracy, has a free press, civil society, relatively normal people excluding Hindutva fanatics like the trolls on this forum) but Burma-centric.

The Burmese (junta) are bloodthirsty fanatics, plain and simple. There is nothing that we can be certain about these maniacs.







_Burmese government "minister", Mr lieutenant general Thein Htay._






_Burmese child soldier._











Church burnt by the Burmese army, irrawaddy.org

4. However Burma acquiring nuclear weapons is something of concern to:

America
India
China ? (the reports above say that China has helped Burma, I'm not sure about that as the Chinese themselves do not trust the crazy Burmese themselves)
Thailand
ASEAN
Bangladesh (and the rest of the Muslim bloc who were outraged over the Rohingya crisis)

In other words the Burmese regime acquiring nuclear weapons is of huge global concern.

*I do not want Bangladesh to have nuclear weapons and hope we never have such horrible weapons. I also hope our neighbours never force us to acquire them.*


----------



## TheRafael00000

Skull and Bones said:


> Burma is moving away from China, and a democratic Burma is more likely to move in US camp. See recent development happening around Myanmar these days.



Burma is not a Chinese ally. They continuously threat Thailand. Not even Vietnam and the Philippines. What you want to teach me!


----------



## Emmie

Skull and Bones said:


> Lol Lol Lolololol.
> 
> You acquainted with the enrichment process? It takes decade to reach the desired purity of >98% to get anywhere near the yield of 20-30KT, depending on the trigger mechanism.
> 
> Without a nuclear plant, it in not possible. And you can't hide a nuclear plant from preying eyes.
> 
> MKI bhi thik thak kam kar leta hai.



I tried explain this all last night but unfortunately all my efforts were in vain, give a read to the entire thread, trust me you won't regret..



MandarK said:


> Nuke without a nuclear reactor??
> 
> The first squadron of Rafale will fly before BD can even start its construction of nuclear plant.



You didn't get the satire there... Leave it.


----------



## Skull and Bones

MandarK said:


> Nuke without a nuclear reactor??
> 
> The first squadron of Rafale will fly before BD can even start its construction of nuclear plant.



As our strategic expert on Bangladesh @Imran Khan said, Bangladesh can only build atom bomb on earth when the entire human civilization will be living somewhere in the Andromeda Galaxy.


----------



## MandarK

TheRafael00000 said:


> Look people if India intimidate Bangladesh with an attack, it will just legalize to turn our peaceful mission into a Military one. *Not to mention, Bangladesh can even install Chinese Nuclear Warheads if necessary.* What can India do about it! A Military action is always India's loss. Moreover, it will give our neighbors to support Anti-India steps. India will be pissed off. Why we are waiting? It's a gamble and if you want to be a proud nation, you should gamble!



Ye BD forum to tamasha ban chuka hai........Chinese nuclear warheads installed in BD...Even pakistan had to develop its own warheads.......  


NPT padh lo bhaiyo.....


----------



## TheRafael00000

MandarK said:


> Nuke without a nuclear reactor??
> 
> The first squadron of Rafale will fly before BD can even start its construction of nuclear plant.



You kill one Chinese they will take down half of your North East in one single blow. No one will say anything. Then you will need to set up military camps in Kolkata and shift armies from Kashmir to Bihar regions. Impossible.


----------



## neehar

Hammer-fist said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do we need it?
> 
> I am not sure. India can never occupy us and they know that.
> 
> Burma is not a threat and can not even deal with Kachins and their militia let alone Bangladesh.



india is never intrested in occupying bangladesh the only matter of concern we have is the connectivity to the north east because of the chicken neck corridor..both the countries cannot afford to fight with each other as bangladesh is also dependent on india on considerable number of issues..some differences may arise now and then doesnt mean that we're going for a war..i dont think india will sit quiet if at all a war takes place between bangladesh and any other country because of the geographic location .it would definitely support bangladesh..a nuclear power is always a good option if the saftey is ensured..


----------



## TheRafael00000

MandarK said:


> Ye BD forum to tamasha ban chuka hai........Chinese nuclear warheads installed in BD...Even pakistan had to develop its own warheads.......
> 
> 
> NPT padh lo bhaiyo.....



North Korea had nuclear warheads even before they managed nuclear facilities. What your point!


----------



## MandarK

Emmie said:


> I tried explain this all last night but unfortunately all my efforts were in vain, give a read to the entire thread, trust me you won't regret..
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the satire there... Leave it.




Sorry bhaijaan.....pura thread nahe padha tha 



TheRafael00000 said:


> You kill one Chinese they will take down half of your North East in one single blow. No one will say anything. Then you will need to set up military camps in Kolkata and shift armies from Kashmir to Bihar regions. Impossible.



Already killed many chinese in 67. NE is still there.


----------



## TheRafael00000

MandarK said:


> Ye BD forum to tamasha ban chuka hai........Chinese nuclear warheads installed in BD...Even pakistan had to develop its own warheads.......
> 
> 
> NPT padh lo bhaiyo.....


It's a option to evade any strike from India. Simple.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Emmie said:


> I tried explain this all last night but unfortunately all my efforts were in vain, give a read to the entire thread, trust me you won't regret..



My question, do the have highly enriched Uranium required for the bomb? If they have, then assembling a warhead takes less than a day, few hours maybe. 

And your story about Japan can build a bomb within 7 hours is a pure fairy tale. Japan is not allowed to enrich their Uranium beyond 60-70%, and US got access to all their nuclear plant and enrichment facility. Without US permission, they can't enrich their Uranium beyond the critical level required for Atom bomb.


----------



## neehar

Skull and Bones said:


> Burma is moving away from China, and a democratic Burma is more likely to move in US camp. See recent development happening around Myanmar these days.



leave it bro..they are too ignorant to analyse anything..i like the way people speak here as if they were at war


----------



## TopCat

Emmie said:


> I tried explain this all last night but unfortunately all my efforts were in vain, give a read to the entire thread, trust me you won't regret..
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the satire there... Leave it.




Yes.. it will

We are building reactor for 2000 MW in the first go and will have capacity more than PK combined.


----------



## Skull and Bones

TheRafael00000 said:


> It's a option to evade any strike from India. Simple.



Will China give you Nuclear Warhead and put world wide sanction on themselves? Can they afford that being an export driven economy? Millions will be out of jobs within a matter of few days. 


Upar wala bheja to bheja, lekin jab bheja to bheja mein bheja hi nahi bheja.


----------



## MandarK

TheRafael00000 said:


> It's a option to evade any strike from India. Simple.



Phir bata raha hu...NPT padh lo.....simple


----------



## TheRafael00000

neehar said:


> *india is never intrested in occupying bangladesh* the only matter of concern we have is the connectivity to the north east because of the chicken neck corridor..both the countries cannot afford to fight with each other as* bangladesh is also dependent on india *on considerable number of issues..some differences may arise now and then doesnt mean that we're going for a war..i dont think india will sit quiet if at all a war takes place between bangladesh and any other country because of the geographic location .it would definitely support bangladesh..a nuclear power is always a good option if the saftey is ensured..



Looks like India is a superpower. We don't live on India. You want to annex us, make a try dude! No need to troll. Bangladesh will build Nuclear facilities. What can Indians do we will see it? Go to UN or whatever! Fk that.



Skull and Bones said:


> Will China give you Nuclear Warhead and *put world wide sanction on themselves*? Can they afford that being an export driven economy? Millions will be out of jobs within a matter of few days.
> 
> 
> Upar wala bheja to bheja, lekin jab bheja to bheja mein bheja hi nahi bheja.



If China to get sanctions then they would have got when China said they will be a Navy Might. It was headline in Philippine news papers.China won't stop whatever you do. China don't fear sanctions. US can not afford sanctions over China.


----------



## alaungphaya

In all seriousness, India stood around and let Pakistan, a direct threat, develop nukes without any intervention. I doubt they would have the political will to step into Myanmar. Not that this is a serious discussion anyway as I doubt we are seriously developing nukes. The bigger concern is the missile production program in Myanmar but no one seems to talk about that. 

Nukes for Bangladesh is even more preposterous. Firstly, there is no uranium in BD so you'd have to buy some. Without nuclear reactors, no one is going to sell you uranium. If you do get uranium, enriching it to weapons grade purity is a painstaking process and impossible for a country like BD. This whole topic is ridiculous.


----------



## MandarK

This BD section is just hilarious.....There is no conformation that Nuclear Reactor will be installed in BD but our beloved Bangladeshis have made following claims:

1. We can have chinese warheads...as if china is ready to give nuclear warheads to every other county....(Chinese warheads on what?? Tanks or Ak-47??)

2. We will make a bomb.....Bhaiyo pehle apne khud k reactor to bana lo....

3. Japan can build bomb is 7 hours.....to?? Wo Japan hai....unka GDP combined SA se double hai.....Dont forget that BD are still using second hand Japanese cars.

4. If NK can have nuclear bombs, we can also have them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Skull and Bones said:


> My question, do the have highly enriched Uranium required for the bomb? If they have, then assembling a warhead takes less than a day, few hours maybe.
> 
> And your story about Japan can build a bomb within 7 hours is a pure fairy tale. Japan is not allowed to enrich their Uranium beyond 60-70%, and US got access to all their nuclear plant and enrichment facility. Without US permission, they can't enrich their Uranium beyond the critical level required for Atom bomb.




If war falls upon them, you think they will suck dykkk???? All Russian 3rd generation nuclear plant comes with Japanese core. Recently Japan outsourced all its enrichment work to Russia. These are just sissy for them now. And nobody will give a $hit if Japan had a bomb including USA. They are too powerful and there will be 100 of nation rally behind them. Heck they even managed 50+ country to back them up in whale hunting who never even saw a whale in their entire life...


----------



## Hammer-fist

neehar said:


> india is never intrested in occupying bangladesh the only matter of concern we have is the connectivity to the north east because of the chicken neck corridor..both the countries cannot afford to fight with each other as bangladesh is also dependent on india on considerable number of issues..some differences may arise now and then doesnt mean that we're going for a war..i dont think india will sit quiet if at all a war takes place between bangladesh and any other country because of the geographic location .it would definitely support bangladesh..a nuclear power is always a good option if the saftey is ensured..



1. A sensible post, perhaps the only sensible Indian post in the thread.

2. Bangladesh is not a great power and we have slums, poverty, disease, hunger etc and other problems to deal with.

I do not care about nuclear weapons and do not think it is something to be proud of.

I would be proud of things such as Bangladeshi equivalents of:

- Samsung

- Toyota

- Daewoo

of Bangladeshi technology in consumer goods, manufacturing equipment, industrial products etc.

*The world respects Singapore and not nuclear north Korea.*

3. We can never start a war with India or have any interest in doing so.

4. The Burmese are crazy and are maniacs.

*Only a few months ago their president openly spoke of kicking out 0.8 million Muslims out of the country.*

Would Hasina speak of kicking out 0.8 million Buddhists/Hindus from the country?

Would Singh speak of kicking out 0.8 million Muslims/Christians from the country?

No

Bangladesh and India are normal states.

The Burmese regime are absolutely crazy, bloodthirsty and are maniacs.


----------



## Skull and Bones

TheRafael00000 said:


> Looks like India is a superpower. We don't live on India. You want to annex us, make a try dude! No need to troll. Bangladesh will build Nuclear facilities. What can Indians do we will see it? Go to UN or whatever! Fk that.



If Bangladesh makes nuclear facility for weapons, we'll give you few choices: 

1. Bombing by MKI. 
2. Bombing by Mig-29UPG. 
3. Bombing by Mirage 2000-9
4. Bombing by Jaguar. 
5. Bombing by Mig-27. 
6. Strike by Brahmos Blk 1. 
7. Strike by Prahar. 
8. Strike by Agni-1. 

And most important, total naval blockade and bring Bangladeshi economy to grinding halt. We'll see what breaks first, your arrogance or your country.


----------



## TheRafael00000

alaungphaya said:


> In all seriousness, India stood around and let Pakistan, a direct threat, develop nukes without any intervention. I doubt they would have the political will to step into Myanmar. Not that this is a serious discussion anyway as I doubt we are seriously developing nukes. The bigger concern is the missile production program in Myanmar but no one seems to talk about that.
> 
> Nukes for Bangladesh is even more preposterous. Firstly, there is no uranium in BD so you'd have to buy some. Without nuclear reactors, no one is going to sell you uranium. If you do get uranium, enriching it to weapons grade purity is a painstaking process and impossible for a country like BD. This whole topic is ridiculous.



If North Korea can have nuclear weapons, we are more better position to have our own.


----------



## MandarK

alaungphaya said:


> In all seriousness, India stood around and let Pakistan, a direct threat, develop nukes without any intervention. I doubt they would have the political will to step into Myanmar. Not that this is a serious discussion anyway as I doubt we are seriously developing nukes. The bigger concern is the missile production program in Myanmar but no one seems to talk about that.
> 
> Nukes for Bangladesh is even more preposterous. Firstly, there is no uranium in BD so you'd have to buy some. Without nuclear reactors, no one is going to sell you uranium. If you do get uranium, enriching it to weapons grade purity is a painstaking process and impossible for a country like BD. This whole topic is ridiculous.




Enjoy the thread brother......This is BD section...


----------



## TheRafael00000

Skull and Bones said:


> If Bangladesh makes nuclear facility for weapons, we'll give you few choices:
> 
> 1. Bombing by MKI.
> 2. Bombing by Mig-29UPG.
> 3. Bombing by Mirage 2000-9
> 4. Bombing by Jaguar.
> 5. Bombing by Mig-27.
> 6. Strike by Brahmos Blk 1.
> 7. Strike by Prahar.
> 8. Strike by Agni-1.
> 
> And most important, total naval blockade and bring Bangladeshi economy to grinding halt. We'll see what breaks first, your arrogance or your country.



Ok! We will build one. We will see what our Indian Army can do! You will see it within 2018. Let's see who stops it.


----------



## neehar

TheRafael00000 said:


> Looks like India is a superpower. We don't live on India. You want to annex us, make a try dude! No need to troll. Bangladesh will build Nuclear facilities. What can Indians do we will see it? Go to UN or whatever! Fk that.
> 
> 
> 
> .



whoz trolling here??? as i said india is never interested in occupying bangladesh ..do u have some comprehension problems or anything??ur speaking as if u rule the country..."we will build ...go to u.n" whats ur age???8 or something??


----------



## alaungphaya

TheRafael00000 said:


> If North Korea can have nuclear weapons, we are more better position to have our own.





They have, at best, a very low yield warhead - maybe a few kT. And this is after years of research. BD doesn't even have a test reactor. You don't make nukes from weaving machines and curry.


----------



## Skull and Bones

iajdani said:


> If war falls upon them, you think they will suck dykkk???? All Russian 3rd generation nuclear plant comes with Japanese core. Recently Japan outsourced all its enrichment work to Russia. These are just sissy for them now. And nobody will give a $hit if Japan had a bomb including USA. They are too powerful and there will be 100 of nation rally behind them. Heck they even managed 50+ country to back them up in whale hunting who never even saw a whale in their entire life...



I never said they don't have the technology. Read my post again, they don't have the enriched uranium. And won't have until they change those amendments in their constitution. 

As of now, if they build nuclear bomb, they'll be going against their own constitution.



TheRafael00000 said:


> If China to get sanctions then they would have got when China said they will be a Navy Might. It was headline in Philippine news papers.China won't stop whatever you do. China don't fear sanctions. US can not afford sanctions over China.



Arey, Kehna kya chahte ho?


----------



## Hammer-fist

iajdani said:


> If war falls upon them, you think they will suck dykkk???? All Russian 3rd generation nuclear plant comes with Japanese core. Recently Japan outsourced all its enrichment work to Russia. These are just sissy for them now. And nobody will give a $hit if Japan had a bomb including USA. They are too powerful and there will be 100 of nation rally behind them. Heck they even managed 50+ country to back them up in whale hunting who never even saw a whale in their entire life...




lolzzz....quote of the week!


----------



## Skull and Bones

TheRafael00000 said:


> Ok! We will build one. We will see what our Indian Army can do! You will see it within 2018. Let's see who stops it.



Delusional Bangladeshi, it takes decade only to build facility to enrich Uranium beyond 90%. 

Enriched Uranium kono holuder guro noy je kakur dokan theke kine anlam.


----------



## MandarK

Skull and Bones said:


> Arey, Kehna kya chahte ho?



Yehi ki China pure world k sanctions accept kar lega wo bhi BD k liye.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Hammer-fist said:


> 1. A sensible post, perhaps the only sensible Indian post in the thread.
> 
> 2. Bangladesh is not a great power and we have slums, poverty, disease, hunger etc and other problems to deal with.
> 
> I do not care about nuclear weapons and do not think it is something to be proud of.
> 
> I would be proud of things such as Bangladeshi equivalents of:
> 
> - Samsung
> 
> - Toyota
> 
> - Daewoo
> 
> of Bangladeshi technology in consumer goods, manufacturing equipment, industrial products etc.
> 
> *The world respects Singapore and not nuclear north Korea.*
> 
> 3. We can never start a war with India or have any interest in doing so.
> 
> 4. The Burmese are crazy and are maniacs.
> 
> *Only a few months ago their president openly spoke of kicking out 0.8 million Muslims out of the country.*
> 
> Would Hasina speak of kicking out 0.8 million Buddhists/Hindus from the country?
> 
> Would Singh speak of kicking out 0.8 million Muslims/Christians from the country?
> 
> No
> 
> Bangladesh and India are normal states.
> 
> The Burmese regime are absolutely crazy, bloodthirsty and are maniacs.



After 2016, will you live in Energy crisis. As far I know, Bangladesh got loadshedding. How long you can go? Bangladesh will go for faster Industrialization within 2020. Do you want to buy it from China or Pakistan or India? How much you can afford? You are talking like a fool. Kicking out Muslims! Kicking out Buddhists! They can't afford it. India will get no assistance if there is a war against them. No single European nation can help India great deal, forget US. They are afraid to face even Chinese politicians.


----------



## SHAMK9

You guys are debating/ bashing eachother for a thing that doesn't exists


----------



## TheRafael00000

Skull and Bones said:


> Delusional Bangladeshi, it takes decade only to build facility to enrich Uranium beyond 90%.
> 
> Enriched Uranium kono holuder guro noy je kakur dokan theke kine anlam.



Idiot. China can make it within 1 yr. They got enough facilities. Bangladesh will be dependent on Chinese Nuclear facilities. It's like simply establishing a Chinese farm in Bangladesh, an Energy farm.


----------



## MandarK

TheRafael00000 said:


> After 2016, will you live in Energy crisis. As far I know, Bangladesh got loadshedding. How long you can go? Bangladesh will go for faster Industrialization within 2020. Do you want to buy it from China or Pakistan or India? How much you can afford? You are talking like a fool. Kicking out Muslims! Kicking out Buddhists! They can't afford it. *India will get no assistance if there is a war against them.* No single European nation can help India great deal, forget US. They are afraid to face even Chinese politicians.



War against whom?? BD?


----------



## alaungphaya

So China is going to step in an provide an uranium enrichment facility in a country without any uranium, or a nuclear reactor and with no land border to start an 'energy farm'?


----------



## TheRafael00000

SHAMK9 said:


> You guys are debating/ bashing eachother for a thing that doesn't exists



It will give us some knowledge what India can do! A simple chess game. I'm facing the questions what we will face 2 yrs later. We need to be prepared. That's what I'm doing. I say why don't Pakistan provide us some facilities! China is your ally and you co-operate on Nuclear facilities. Why don't you launch support for us!


----------



## Skull and Bones

TheRafael00000 said:


> Idiot. China can make it within 1 yr. They got enough facilities. Bangladesh will be dependent on Chinese Nuclear facilities. It's like simply establishing a Chinese farm in Bangladesh, an Energy farm.



And Chinese will give you their nuclear weapons? 

Paaji @Imran Khan, @arp2041 , China Bangladesh ke liye pure world ka sanction uthayega. Bahut yaarana lagta hai.


----------



## animelive

SHAMK9 said:


> You guys are debating/ bashing eachother for a thing that doesn't exists



PDF


----------



## Zabaniyah

Skull and Bones said:


> My question, do the have highly enriched Uranium required for the bomb? If they have, then assembling a warhead takes less than a day, few hours maybe.



Apparently, there are significant levels of uranium deposits in Sylhet.


----------



## neehar

TheRafael00000 said:


> After 2016, will you live in Energy crisis. As far I know, Bangladesh got loadshedding. How long you can go? Bangladesh will go for faster Industrialization within 2020. Do you want to buy it from China or Pakistan or India? How much you can afford? You are talking like a fool. Kicking out Muslims! Kicking out Buddhists! They can't afford it. India will get no assistance if there is a war against them. No single European nation can help India great deal, forget US. They are afraid to face even Chinese politicians.


hahahaha im starting to like u buddy...so what u mean is "u need nuclear power because india is going war with china and u.s is not going to help it????" whats india have anything to do with ur nuclear energy???nuclear power and nuclear arms are two different things..


----------



## TheRafael00000

alaungphaya said:


> So China is going to step in an provide an uranium enrichment facility in a country without any uranium, or a nuclear reactor and with *no land border* to start an 'energy farm'?



Do we need to have uranium to start? Is it that tough to get uranium! You shock me. Seems like you don't know how North Korea got there! And what you mean by no land border? trolling.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Loki said:


> Apparently, there are significant levels of uranium deposits in Sylhet.



Dada, naturally occurring Uranium deposit e uranium er concentration single digit percentage e thake.


----------



## SOHEIL

oh what the hell ???

nuclear Bangladesh !?


----------



## Skull and Bones

TheRafael00000 said:


> Do we need to have uranium to start? Is it that tough to get uranium! You shock me. Seems like you don't know how North Korea got there! And what you mean by no land border? trolling.



North Korea got much of their technical knowhow from defecting Chinese and Soviet scientist, next question?



Soheil said:


> oh what the hell ???
> 
> nuclear Bangladesh !?



Dude, it's getting funnier here by each passing day.


----------



## KRAIT

Soheil said:


> oh what the hell ???
> nuclear Bangladesh !?


Don't post. Just enjoy the show.


----------



## Emmie

Skull and Bones said:


> My question, do the have highly enriched Uranium required for the bomb? If they have, then assembling a warhead takes less than a day, few hours maybe.
> 
> And your story about Japan can build a bomb within 7 hours is a pure fairy tale. Japan is not allowed to enrich their Uranium beyond 60-70%, and US got access to all their nuclear plant and enrichment facility. Without US permission, they can't enrich their Uranium beyond the critical level required for Atom bomb.



Yup, it's yet another fable, only difference it doesn't belong to Aesop. Besides it's about Japan, possibility may not be ruled out completely. They are master at techs, their history is full of surprises.. Still ambiguous!

*Russia is about to help us building nuclear reactors, they are ready for TOT so obtaining uranium for nukes is not an issue, actual issue is the delivery system but that can be dealt as it can be acquired from another country if necessary, whilst we can continue our research an indigenous delivery system *. 

Now you my friend deal with the bolded part, can you?

We don't know various percentages of the uranium, don't know missiles capable of carrying nuclear warhead are not sold, but still we argue!


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> They have, at best, a very low yield warhead - maybe a few kT. And this is after years of research. BD doesn'*t even have a test reacto*r. You don't make nukes from weaving machines and curry.




Who said that?? BD had a reactor before France had once since 1962


----------



## alaungphaya

Bangladeshi uranium is super-best pre-enriched by allah 100% U235.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Skull and Bones said:


> Dada, naturally occurring Uranium deposit e uranium er concentration single digit percentage e thake.



I see, forgive my ignorance


----------



## TheRafael00000

neehar said:


> hahahaha im starting to like u buddy...so what u mean is "u need nuclear power because india is going war with china and u.s is not going to help it????" whats india have anything to do with ur nuclear energy???nuclear power and nuclear arms are to different things..



We will use it for peaceful purpose. We got Energy crisis and we will face complete blackout if we don't have nuclear Energy. We can't afford to buy that much overwhelming energy for our industrialization. Thanks to Malaysia and Arab states,we are growing real good. Bangladesh did look for purchasing Energy from China and India in 2010. But it was utter failure as it was unrealistic! China proposed to build Nuclear facilities in Bangladesh. Bangladesh is yet thinking of it. Bangladesh is playing the waiting game cause within 2016, US will lose significant influence in this region and China will gain. China already got it's stronger navy existence in Indian Ocean. It will grow further. So why to stay back!


----------



## alaungphaya

iajdani said:


> Who said that?? BD had a reactor before France had once since 1962



Bangladesh had a nuclear reactor did it? I'd like to read about it.


----------



## MandarK

iajdani said:


> Who said that?? BD had a reactor before France had once since 1962




kyu bhai...pakistani reactor ko kyu apna bata rahe ho?? 



alaungphaya said:


> Bangladesh had a nuclear reactor did it? I'd like to read about it.



There was no BD in 1962. That reactor is possibly of Pakistan.


----------



## Emmie

Loki said:


> Apparently, there are significant levels of uranium deposits in Sylhet.



Jokes apart, are you sure uranium there is 90% enriched?


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> So China is going to step in an provide an uranium enrichment facility in a country without any uranium, or a nuclear reactor and with no land border to start an 'energy farm'?



We have uranium mine...
And we are currently working with Russia.


----------



## SHAMK9

alaungphaya said:


> Bangladeshi uranium is super-best pre-enriched* by allah* 100% U235.


Too far bro, i suggest you edit it out.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Emmie said:


> Yup, it's yet another fable, only difference it doesn't belong to Aesop. Besides it's about Japan, possibility may not be ruled out completely. They are master at techs, their history is full of surprises.. Still ambiguous!
> 
> *Russia is about to help us building nuclear reactors, they are ready for TOT so obtaining uranium for nukes is not an issue, actual issue is the delivery system but that can be dealt as it can be acquired from another country if necessary, whilst we can continue our research an an ingenious delivery system *.
> 
> Now you my friend deal with the bolded part, can you?
> 
> We don't know various percentages of the uranium, don't know missiles capable of carrying nuclear warhead are not sold, but still we argue!



Dude, i'm a nanotechnologist and i do know couple of people working in Nuclear Engineering, heck there was two in my hostel. The time taken for per unit percentage of purification keeps on increasing with increasing purification. One can generate electricity out of a reactor with >40% enrichment, but for a nuclear bomb, it has to be >95%. 

See the difference.

And naturally occurring Uranium Ore has concentration of Uranium in single digit percentage. Now calculate the level of enrichment they need to do before getting anywhere near the bomb.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Guys, I have to admit something...

I never expected this thread to be so looonnggg


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> Bangladesh had a nuclear reactor did it? I'd like to read about it.



Yes since 1962. The site is left as test ground for all those years which are now turning into a 2000 MW plant.


----------



## alaungphaya

I'm getting scared of the coming nuclear apocalypse.


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> And Chinese will give you their nuclear weapons?
> 
> Paaji @Imran Khan, @arp2041 , China Bangladesh ke liye pure world ka sanction uthayega. Bahut yaarana lagta hai.



de bhi sakty hain nukes ager haseena 18 sal ki hoti to


----------



## alaungphaya

iajdani said:


> Yes since 1962. The site is left as test ground for all those years which are now turning into a 2000 MW plant.



Have you got a link? I don't believe you.


----------



## itsanufy

This is the most hilarious thread along with RAW thread of MBI Munshi


----------



## Zabaniyah

Emmie said:


> Yup, it's yet another fable, only difference it doesn't belong to Aesop. Besides it's about Japan, possibility may not be ruled out completely. They are master at techs, their history is full of surprises.. Still ambiguous!
> 
> *Russia is about to help us building nuclear reactors, they are ready for TOT so obtaining uranium for nukes is not an issue, actual issue is the delivery system but that can be dealt as it can be acquired from another country if necessary, whilst we can continue our research an an indigenous delivery system *.
> 
> Now you my friend deal with the bolded part, can you?
> 
> We don't know various percentages of the uranium, don't know missiles capable of carrying nuclear warhead are not sold, but still we argue!



As far as the green stuff is concerned, it is the Russians who will be supplying that. 

Here is an early report from BBC:


> Russia will provide technical support for building the two generators - at Rooppur in Pabna district, 120km (75 miles) north of the capital, Dhaka.
> 
> Russia will help to provide legal and staffing support.
> 
> Russian officials say that Moscow will supply funding for the plants in addition to providing fuel. Russia will also take back depleted fuel rods for safe storage.
> 
> The plants will implement new safety features following the nuclear accident in Fukushima in Japan, they say.


Source: BBC News - Bangladesh agrees nuclear power deal with Russia

It's kind of like your prepaid cellphone service.

It appears folks here are confused between a civilian nuclear project, and a military one


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> NUKES nahi toh kamsey kam APOLOGY hee de do



De dety agar Khaleda Zia 16 saal ki hoti to.


----------



## MST

OMG this troll thread is still running . 
Looks like even Mods have recognized that Bangladeshi section = Troll section of PDF. 
Waise good strategy by Mods. Keeps other threads clean.


----------



## SHAMK9

TheRafael00000 said:


> It will give us some knowledge what India can do! A simple chess game. I'm facing the questions what we will face 2 yrs later. We need to be prepared. That's what I'm doing*. I say why don't Pakistan provide us some facilities! China is your ally and you co-operate on Nuclear facilities*. Why don't you launch support for us!


You expect help when your government keeps acting like a little kid to our nation? (the recent d8 summit, hina's visit etc), it won't happen. I have a feeling that both Pakistan and India lost their trust in Bangladesh. Im all for BD going nuclear but don't expect help from Pakistan.


----------



## neehar

TheRafael00000 said:


> We will use it for peaceful purpose. We got Energy crisis and we will face complete blackout if we don't have nuclear Energy. We can't afford to buy that much overwhelming energy for our industrialization. Thanks to Malaysia and Arab states,we are growing real good. Bangladesh did look for purchasing Energy from China and India in 2010. But it was utter failure as it was unrealistic! China proposed to build Nuclear facilities in Bangladesh. Bangladesh is yet thinking of it. Bangladesh is playing the waiting game cause within 2016, US will lose significant influence in this region and China will gain. China already got it's stronger navy existence in Indian Ocean. It will grow further. So why to stay back!



why would anybody have a problem if nuclear energy is used for peaceful purpose..many countries does it...


----------



## TheRafael00000

alaungphaya said:


> They have, at best, a very low yield warhead - maybe a few kT. And this is after years of research. BD doesn't even have a test reactor. You don't make nukes from weaving machines and curry.



Dude, do you know 2 yrs before of North Korea and today's North Korea? They will rank to with 20 of World Military. They got noting, they got blessed by China. Last time 3-4 days ago, they did a satellite/missile testing. You can't stop us.


----------



## MandarK

Agar bomb ban gaya ho to usko phod bhi do


----------



## Skull and Bones

alaungphaya said:


> I'm getting scared of the coming nuclear apocalypse.



Dude! You can't talk sense with Bangladeshis, this section is specifically kept in PDF to troll. So enjoy.


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> Have you got a link? I don't believe you.



Why dont you believe me?? I am not your wife.

here is the link
Ministry of Science and Technology - Background and Current Status of Rooppur Nuclear Power Plant

http://www.newstoday.com.bd/index.php?option=details&news_id=2331666&date=2012-12-15


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> NUKES nahi toh kamsey kam APOLOGY hee de do



wo nhi deen gay 

bomb mango gay nuke deen gay
apology mango gay cheer day gay


----------



## jaunty




----------



## TheRafael00000

neehar said:


> why would anybody have a problem if nuclear energy is used for peaceful purpose..many countries does it...



I said it first. But some of your Indians want to bomb it! Well, go on! It will just legalize to use it for Military purpose.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Imran Khan said:


> wo nhi deen *gay *
> 
> bomb mango *gay *nuke deen *gay*
> apology mango *gay *cheer day *gay *



To thore 'Gay' hi dila don bacchon ko.


----------



## Imran Khan

jaunty said:


>



ye soor urr ker kidher ja raha hai kaheen ye missile test to nhi ?



Skull and Bones said:


> To thore 'Gay' hi dila don bacchon ko.



main name ka khan hoon kam ka nhi


----------



## SOHEIL

wow ... 2 post per second !!!

keep trolling ...


----------



## TheRafael00000

*I tell my Bangladeshis, never be afraid. We build a nation right from the nose of US- Pakistan-India-Russia. We were defeated once,just by British thanks to Mir Zafar. There is nothing to be afraid of. *


----------



## alaungphaya

iajdani said:


> Why dont you believe me?? I am not your wife.
> 
> here is the link
> Ministry of Science and Technology - Background and Current Status of Rooppur Nuclear Power Plant



Just as I suspected. There is no reactor. Just plans to build one. Idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Imran Khan said:


> ye soor urr ker kidher ja raha hai kaheen ye missile test to nhi ?
> 
> 
> 
> main name ka khan hoon kam ka nhi



Bangladeshi nuclear missile hai wo.


----------



## Emmie

Loki said:


> As far as the green stuff is concerned, it is the Russians who will be supplying that.
> 
> Here is an early report from BBC:
> 
> Source: BBC News - Bangladesh agrees nuclear power deal with Russia
> 
> It's kind of like your prepaid cellphone service.



Nay pal you didn't get my point, what I stated there was that _one can't make a nuke with the uranium used in generators _. It's way low enriched, you got to have a least 95% enriched uranium.


----------



## Zabaniyah

TheRafael00000 said:


> *I tell my Bangladeshis, never be afraid. We build a nation right from the nose of US- Pakistan-India-Russia. We were defeated once,just by British thanks to Mir Zafar. There is nothing to be afraid of. *



There wasn't any Bangladesh at the time. 

And dude, you are mixing up between nuclear for civilian purposes and the one for military..."><

Come to think of it, we've done well in the midst of political instability, and three nuclear-armed nations in our vicinity.


----------



## SOHEIL

hey guys !!!

do you have any MRBM or ICBM ???


----------



## perplexed

REQ to MODS : plz make this section a sub-forum under jokes and fun section... PLZ !!


----------



## Zabaniyah

Emmie said:


> Nay pal you didn't get my point, what I stated there was that _one can't make a nuke with the uranium used in generators _. It's way low enriched, you got to have a least 95% enriched uranium.



Yep. And that stuff would be sourced solely from the Russians *strictly for energy generation.* 

I'm confused as to what and how some of my countrymen are suggesting with this "ToT" thing......where did China come from? 

On a another note, his has got to be biggest troll thread in the history of PDF. 

I am so proud...



Soheil said:


> hey guys !!!
> 
> do you have any MRBM or ICBM ???



*ahem*....no....


----------



## Skull and Bones

Loki said:


> Yep. And that stuff would be sourced solely from the Russians *strictly for energy generation.*
> 
> I'm confused as to what and how some of my countrymen are suggesting with this "ToT" thing......where did China come from?
> 
> On a another note, his has got to be biggest troll thread in the history of PDF.
> 
> I am so proud...



You forgot that 'Landing Craft' thread.


----------



## jaunty

alaungphaya said:


> Just as I suspected. There is no reactor. Just plans to build one. Idiot.



I had high opinion of this iajdani guy earlier but unfortunately he has turned out to be an absolute idiot, I don't know if he's just trolling on purpose or not though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

jaunty said:


> I had high opinion of this iajdani guy earlier but unfortunately he has turned out to be an absolute idiot, I don't know if he's just trolling on purpose or not though.



He's a troll


----------



## TheRafael00000

Loki said:


> There wasn't any Bangladesh at the time.
> 
> And dude, you are mixing up between nuclear for civilian purposes and the one for military..."><
> 
> Come to think of it, we've done well in the midst of political instability, and three nuclear-armed nations in our vicinity.



Bengali Nationalism was there, it was there when we defeated Mansingh, the raja of Rajputs. Get that clear.

I said we are going to use it for peaceful purpose. If India strike, go for Military purpose. Do you even read my posts why you are jumping! Read the posts first.


----------



## jaunty

Loki said:


> He's a troll



Yeah that's what I thought too.


----------



## MST

Loki said:


> I was asking them that here.
> 
> Would the Indians be willing to tolerate a nuclear-armed Myanmar? What would be the Indian government's position? So far, I've not seen anything from them other than aid to Myanmar and this "transit".


 @Loki Since you are asking serious question. Below is serous answer.

Answer is NO. India doesn't support any more Nuclear armed nations. You can see our stand on Iran on this. 
Also India won't allow any more of her neighbors to have nuclear arms. China developed nukes before us and Pakistan was USAs favorite ally in the 90s (during afghan war with soviets) It was special circumstance that Pakistan used very well to build their weapons. No such thing happening for any other neighbor of India.



> It is said they cannot afford to antagonize Myanmar in anyway. I remember them cheering as the Rohingyas were suffering. Okay, fine according to their BS religious/communal beliefs.
> 
> Now, what about a nuclear Myanmar? Would they go bomb Myanmar's nuclear facilities as they are saying for Bangladesh?
> 
> So far, I got no answers



Myanmar is trying to get back into the World system. What makes you think they will take a U turn now. If they really wanted to build nukes wouldn't they have done it before. Don't you think they have most likely they have abandoned their nuclear dreams and want to integrate into world economy instead continue being a pariah nation.

And nobody was cheering Rohingya suffering. Its sad what happened to them. And if someone was then it was wrong. But those who fire on fleeing refuges using helicopter gunships don't have rights to tell others what to do. First you treat them well and only then ask others to do the same.


----------



## alaungphaya

jaunty said:


> I had high opinion of this iajdani guy earlier but unfortunately he has turned out to be an absolute idiot, I don't know if he's just trolling on purpose or not though.



His finest hour was the claim Bangladesh had a reactor before France. I LOL'd at that one.


----------



## Skull and Bones

@Loki, read the kid's post first, don't jump like your bum on fire.


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> Just as I suspected. There is no reactor. Just plans to build one. Idiot.



Why do you have to bad mouth you retard. 2 MW Reactor was there.. I did not know you were looking for the old reactor. 

Too many news on that subject made it difficult to find


----------



## Zabaniyah

TheRafael00000 said:


> Bengali Nationalism was there, it was there when we defeated Mansingh, the raja of Rajputs. Get that clear.
> 
> I said we are going to use it for peaceful purpose. If India strike, go for Military purpose. Do you even read my posts why you are jumping! Read the posts first.



First off, there is no such thing as "Bengali Nationalism". There never was, and never will be. Case closed. 

And I did read your posts. Is there any indication of India attacking us any time soon? And if true, then yes; it may be justified. But it is unlikely if that'd happen under the current circumstances. India simply wouldn't risk it. 

The Russians have been abundantly clear about our nuclear deal.


----------



## Imran Khan

alaungphaya said:


> His finest hour was the claim Bangladesh had a reactor before France. I LOL'd at that one.



 before france ? then why the hell we deal with charles de gaulle why no east pakistan


----------



## Abingdonboy

Loki said:


> Source: Bangladesh will be the nuclear country? -



Why keep bringing India into the equation? India not only has a very reliable and open policy of "no first use" and only using nukes on other nuclear states meaning India only uses nukes in response to a nuclear threat from another nuclear country. As it stands right now if BD has no nukes there is 0 threat of Indian nuclear weapons being a threat to BD. 


Let's be honest, BD is a relativly insignificant nation and does not have the expertise, wealth,standing,economy or need to develop nuclear weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sidr

Jump monkeys,jump!
funny to see these clowns everyday.


----------



## TheRafael00000

MST said:


> @Loki Since you are asking serious question. Below is serous answer.
> 
> Answer is NO. India doesn't support any more Nuclear armed nations. You can see our stand on Iran on this.
> Also India won't allow any more of her neighbors to have nuclear arms. China developed nukes before us and Pakistan was USAs favorite ally in the 90s (during afghan war with soviets) It was special circumstance that Pakistan used very well to build their weapons. No such thing happening for any other neighbor of India.
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar is trying to get back into the World system. What makes you think they will take a U turn now. If they really wanted to build nukes wouldn't they have done it before. *Don't you think they have most likely they have abandoned their nuclear dreams and want to integrate into world economy instead continue being a pariah nation.*
> 
> And nobody was cheering Rohingya suffering. Its sad what happened to them. And if someone was then it was wrong. But those who fire on fleeing refuges using helicopter gunships don't have rights to tell others what to do. First you treat them well and only then ask others to do the same.



Do you think Thailand live on grass! Do you think China will ever provide you with such facilities? We do know your army was working on Missile Technology but couldn't afford it. No need to take a saint look. Monks


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> Just as I suspected. There is no reactor. Just plans to build one. Idiot.




Here we go.. I found the reference idiot and to those idiots who thanked him.



> (455.4508) WISE-Amsterdam - The IAEA is willing to provide consultancy in the installation and operation of the plant. Since years, Bangladesh officials are advocates of nuclear technology and nuclear energy. In 1987, the head of the Bangladesh delegation to the United Nations conference for the promotion of international co-operation in the peaceful uses of nuclear energy, Ataul Karim said: "Bangladesh is convinced that if used in a planned manner with adequate care and caution, the nuclear technology can usher in a new era of progress and prosperity for the developing world (...).
> 
> Already in the mid-sixties, before Bangladesh became independence from Pakistan (December 1971), there were talks of constructing a 125MW nuclear reactor at Rooppur, supplied by first the USA, then Canada, then the Soviet Union and when that didn't succeed also, France. Even Saudi Arabia was (in 1981) said to be willing to finance the whole project. But it didn't work out.
> 
> *Currently, one 3MW research reactor is in operation in Bangladesh. On 14 Sept. 1986, the Triga Mark II (supplied by the US company GA Technologies) became critical at Rooppur.*
> 
> Wanted: Investors for Bangladesh nuke | Wise International




And unfortunately that was an Uncle Sam reactor

They probably shut that down after it became unstable in 1986


----------



## ares

It is stupid to assume that Bangladeshis would foolish enough to even attempt to develop nuclear weapons. 

1) Unlike India, Pakistan and Israel, they are signatories of NPT.

2) They do not have any scientific base to develop nuclear weapons, not even nuclear reactor.

3) No NPT member(Russia or even China) will provide even a blue print for a peaceful nuclear reactor, if they even got a whiff of Bangldesh attempting to develop weapons.You can forget about India(because of our Non proliferation principals) or Pakistan(because of obvious reasons).

4) Breach of NPT come with debilitating sanctions, which Bangladesh can not endure, as they have no natural resources like Iran or Godfather like N.Korea.

5)They do not have any nuclear armed foe, to provide them with necessary incentive to take upon the painstaking process of developing nukes.


----------



## Zabaniyah

MST said:


> @Loki Since you are asking serious question. Below is serous answer.
> 
> Answer is NO. India doesn't support any more Nuclear armed nations. You can see our stand on Iran on this.
> Also India won't allow any more of her neighbors to have nuclear arms. China developed nukes before us and Pakistan was USAs favorite ally in the 90s (during afghan war with soviets) It was special circumstance that Pakistan used very well to build their weapons. No such thing happening for any other neighbor of India.



mmm...



MST said:


> Myanmar is trying to get back into the World system. What makes you think they will take a U turn now. If they really wanted to build nukes wouldn't they have done it before. *Don't you think they have most likely they have abandoned their nuclear dreams* and want to integrate into world economy instead continue being a pariah nation.



Makes sense. But need more verification 



MST said:


> And nobody was cheering Rohingya suffering. Its sad what happened to them. And if someone was then it was wrong. *But those who fire on fleeing refuges using helicopter gunships don't have rights to tell others what to do. First you treat them well and only then ask others to do the same.*



Never happened on both sides  

And yes, Indians (not all) did support the persecution.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Loki said:


> *First off, there is no such thing as "Bengali Nationalism*". There never was, and never will be. Case closed.
> 
> And I did read your posts. Is there any indication of India attacking us any time soon? And if true, then yes; it may be justified. But it is unlikely if that'd happen under the current circumstances. India simply wouldn't risk it.
> 
> The Russians have been abundantly clear about our nuclear deal.



I don't think you had enough knowledge of battles against Mughals. I don't think you know much about Palashi. I do think you are trying to humiliate Sirajuddaula, Isa Khan. Bangla was always a different part of Sub-Continent. We did have stability to Mughal Empire only because they were Muslims. Only because Dhaka would be built. We had richer Economy when we shifted from Sonargoan. Simple stupidity. 
If you read my post, I said we are using Nuclear facilities for peaceful purpose. If only India strikes, then go for Military purpose. 

The last question is Will you live in blackout! You can't afford to buy energy! It's a simple joke. Bangladesh need 1000s times Energy near future, starting from 2020. Where are you standing! Simple nonsense.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Abingdonboy said:


> Why keep bringing India into the equation? India not only has a very reliable and open policy of "no first use" and only using nukes on other nuclear states meaning India only uses nukes in response to a nuclear threat from another nuclear country. As it stands right now if BD has no nukes there is 0 threat of Indian nuclear weapons being a threat to BD.
> 
> 
> Let's be honest, BD is a relativly insignificant nation and does not have the expertise, wealth,standing,economy or need to develop nuclear weapons.



I simply posted it for general discussion since there aren't any threads related to this issue. I thought it'd be interesting. And it was written by an Indian. 

Didn't expect it to be some sort of mud-slinging contest to this level


----------



## TheRafael00000

ares said:


> It is stupid to assume that Bangladeshis would foolish enough to even attempt to develop nuclear weapons.
> 
> 1) Unlike India, Pakistan and Israel, they are signatories of NPT.
> 
> 2) They do not have any scientific base to develop nuclear weapons, not even nuclear reactor.
> 
> 3) No NPT member(Russia or even China) will provide even a blue print for a peaceful nuclear reactor, if they even got a whiff of Bangldesh attempting to develop weapons.You can forget about India(because of our Non proliferation principals) or Pakistan(because of obvious reasons).
> 
> 4) Breach of NPT come with debilitating sanctions, which Bangladesh can not endure, as they have no natural resources like Iran or Godfather like N.Korea.
> 
> 5)They do not have any nuclear armed foe, to provide them with necessary incentive to take upon the painstaking process of developing nukes.



Bangladesh is not going for weapons but for nuclear energy. We will built one in 2018. If you bomb it, we will go for Military purpose. Not to mention, we will even install warheads in every places in Bangladesh. Come and annex us!


----------



## Zabaniyah

TheRafael00000 said:


> I don't think you had enough knowledge of battles against Mughals. I don't think you know much about Palashi. I do think you are trying to humiliate Sirajuddaula, Isa Khan. Bangla was always a different part of Sub-Continent. We did have stability to Mughal Empire only because they were Muslims. Only because Dhaka would be built. We had richer Economy when we shifted from Sonargoan. Simple stupidity.



Sorry, I thought you were referring to the version of the Awami League. Which by the way is a dead ideology, and not sustainable. 

Acknowledging the full history of Bengal is a different matter. 



TheRafael00000 said:


> If you read my post, I said we are using Nuclear facilities for peaceful purpose. *If only India strikes, then go for Military purpose. *



And you didn't answer my question  

Why and how? 



TheRafael00000 said:


> The last question is Will you live in blackout! You can't afford to buy energy! It's a simple joke. Bangladesh need 1000s times Energy near future, starting from 2020. Where are you standing! Simple nonsense.



Easy young fella.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Nuclear power plans 

Building a nuclear power plant in the west of the country was proposed in 1961. Since then a number of reports have affirmed the technical and economic feasibility. The Rooppur site in Pabna district about 200 km north of Dhaka was selected in 1963 and land was acquired. The government gave formal approval for a succession of plant proposals, then after independence a 125 MWe nuclear power plant proposal was approved in 1980 but not built.

With growth in demand and grid capacity since then, a much larger plant looked feasible, and the government in 1999 expressed its firm commitment to build this Rooppur plant. In 2001 it adopted a national Nuclear Power Action Plan and in 2005 it signed a nuclear cooperation agreement with China.

In 2007 the Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission proposed two 500 MWe nuclear reactors for Rooppur by 2015, quoting likely costs of US$ 0.9-1.2 billion for a 600 MWe unit and US$ 1.5-2.0 billion for 1000 MWe. In April 2008 the government reiterated its intention to work with China in building the Rooppur plant and China offered funding for the project. The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) approved a Technical Assistance Project for Rooppur Nuclear Power Plant to be initiated between 2009 and 2011, and it then appeared that an 1100 MWe plant was envisaged.

Russia, China and South Korea had earlier offered financial and technical help to establish nuclear power, and in March 2009 Russia made a formal proposal to build a nuclear power plant in the country. In May 2009 a bilateral nuclear cooperation agreement was signed with Russia. In April 2009 the government approved the Russian proposal to build a 1000 MWe nuclear plant at Rooppur for about $2 billion, and a year later this had become two such reactors by 2017. A nuclear energy bill was introduced into parliament in May 2012, with work to begin in 2013, and setting up a Bangladesh Atomic Energy Regulatory Authority. Parliament was told that 5000 MWe of nuclear capacity was envisaged by 2030, and a second plant would be built in the south once Rooppur was operating.

In May 2010 an intergovernmental agreement was signed with Russia, providing a legal basis for nuclear cooperation in areas such as siting, design, construction and operation of power and research nuclear reactors, water desalination plants, and elementary particle accelerators. Other areas covered included fuel supply and wastes. An agreement with Rosatom was signed in February 2011 for two 1000 MWe-class reactors to be built at Rooppur for the Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission. In line with standard Russian practice this included fuel supply and return of used fuel to Russia. Another intergovernmental agreement was signed in November 2011 for the project to be built by Atomstroyexport.

In February 2012 the Ministry of Science and Technology signed an agreement with Russia's Rostechnadzor related to regulation and safety "and the provision of advisory support to the Bangladesh Nuclear Regulatory Commission on regulation, licensing and supervision". Staff will be trained in Russia. A further agreement will be for Russian finance. Construction of the first unit is expected from 2013, with operation in about 2018.

In August 2012 a financing agreement was finalized under which Bangladesh would borrow $500 million for a 2-year technical and economic study together with design, documentation and training, at not less than 4% interest. Russia will then fund 85% of the estimated $1.5 billion for the first unit&#8217;s construction. The $500 million loan will be repaid in 12 years with five years grace period, and the final construction cost will be repaid in 28 years with 10 years grace period. The IAEA continues its close involvement with the project. 

Research


----------



## Zabaniyah

arp2041 said:


> & u didn't even posted her pic



She ain't that cute


----------



## TheRafael00000

*I wish my Bangladeshis don't act like stupid Malaysian politicians or like 'peaceful' Thailand. That will be complete stupidity. If we don't have it by 2020, you are not going to have it till 2050. Remember that clear. You will live in blackout. Not any Indian or Burmese.*


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> @Skull and Bones man he is serious, warning/threatening India.



It's getting funnier every second.


----------



## neehar

Loki said:


> She ain't that cute



did i miss something here????


----------



## Skull and Bones

TheRafael00000 said:


> *I wish my Bangladeshis don't act like stupid Malaysian politicians or like 'peaceful' Thailand. That will be complete stupidity. If we don't have it by 2020, you are not going to have it till 2050. Remember that clear. You will live in blackout. Not any Indian or Burmese.*



You're my pumpkin pumpkin, hello hunny bunny. 

Toko Toko.


----------



## Imran Khan

ares said:


> It is stupid to assume that Bangladeshis would foolish enough to even attempt to develop nuclear weapons.
> 
> 1) Unlike India, Pakistan and Israel, they are signatories of NPT.
> 
> 2) They do not have any scientific base to develop nuclear weapons, not even nuclear reactor.
> 
> 3) No NPT member(Russia or even China) will provide even a blue print for a peaceful nuclear reactor, if they even got a whiff of Bangldesh attempting to develop weapons.You can forget about India(because of our Non proliferation principals) or Pakistan(because of obvious reasons).
> 
> 4) Breach of NPT come with debilitating sanctions, which Bangladesh can not endure, as they have no natural resources like Iran or Godfather like N.Korea.
> 
> 5)They do not have any nuclear armed foe, to provide them with necessary incentive to take upon the painstaking process of developing nukes.



tujhy kya ja dimagh na kharab ker


----------



## neehar

TheRafael00000 said:


> *I wish my Bangladeshis don't act like stupid Malaysian politicians or like 'peaceful' Thailand. That will be complete stupidity. If we don't have it by 2020, you are not going to have it till 2050. Remember that clear. You will live in blackout. Not any Indian or Burmese.*



i want to see u as the next prime minister of bangladesh dude


----------



## Zabaniyah

TheRafael00000 said:


> *I wish my Bangladeshis don't act like stupid Malaysian politicians or like 'peaceful' Thailand. That will be complete stupidity. If we don't have it by 2020, you are not going to have it till 2050. Remember that clear. You will live in blackout. Not any Indian or Burmese.*



Great, now you are saying that Thailand and Malaysia are stupid because they don't have nukes!? First India, then China and now them...

Both countries are light years ahead of us in industry and technology. And never have "electricity issues". 

Their leaders are intellectually light years ahead of ours too. So, be-careful what you say. 

Remember those well 

Last time I remember, Thailand's F-16s raped the Burmese. The mere sight of them was enough to send cold feet.

RTAF's F-16s were on a training mission


----------



## alaungphaya

iajdani said:


> Here we go.. I found the reference idiot and to those idiots who thanked him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And unfortunately that was an Uncle Sam reactor
> 
> They probably shut that down after it became unstable in 1986



A TRIGA is a toy reactor. One of those that every half-decent university has. It's not a proper test reactor. Idiot.


----------



## TheRafael00000

I simply got tired. I tell you my Bangladeshis, get it right. If you make this mistake, you will repent. It's a redemption for us and we should get this. Whatever it is for peaceful or Military purpose, we need to go nuclear. This is the time. You won't such facility again. Mark my word.


----------



## A1Kaid

Hammer-fist said:


> A few years ago I spoke to an Arab friend who was a university lecturer in London in a science related discipline.
> 
> He explained to me that atom bomb technology is almost verging on primitive now, as it was created 60 years ago.
> 
> He also said (with no disrespect to Pakistan) "If a third world country like Pakistan can build it, do you think rich western nations can't?" e.g. Sweden etc.
> 
> You mentioned Japan, he said "Norway can build it in 2 days" (which I think he meant semi-figuratively).
> 
> Technology progresses rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a computer back in the 50s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This computer (Iphone) is far more powerful than that 1950s technology.
> 
> The atom bomb is 1930s/40s technology.
> 
> Loads of states in the world could produce it but chose not to e.g. Brazil, Japan, Sweden, Norway, South Africa etc.



The nuclear warheads and atomic weapons manufactured today are not the same as the ones made in the 1940's. The atomic weapons of today are far more advance then the primitive atomic weapons of the 1940's. Not only are they more powerful but more sophisticated, the fission technology, boosting, the chemistry and variety of atomic weapons is far more greater than what existed in the 1940's.



> He explained to me that atom bomb technology is almost verging on primitive now, as it was created 60 years ago.
> 
> He also said (with no disrespect to Pakistan) "If a third world country like Pakistan can build it, do you think rich western nations can't?" e.g. Sweden etc.



The atomic weapons technology is today is not the same as it was 60 years ago, that is why this logic is false. Nuclear armed nations aren't using the old little boy and fat man nuclear designs. As for rich western nations, it would also take them a few years to develop weaponized nuclear weapons fit for war.




>



That is more than just a computer, that is several computers.


----------



## alaungphaya




----------



## TheRafael00000

Loki said:


> Great, now you are saying that Thailand and Malaysia are stupid because they don't have nukes!? First India, then China and now them...
> 
> Both countries are light years ahead of us in industry and technology. And never have "electricity issues".
> 
> Their leaders are intellectually light years ahead of ours too. So, be-careful what you say.
> 
> Remember those well
> 
> Last time I remember, Thailand's F-16s raped the Burmese. The mere sight of them was enough to send cold feet.
> 
> RTAF's F-16s were on a training mission



Did I say anything about nukes! lol! Why you just jump on! Malaysia was looking for peaceful nuclear Energy but they didn't build it because they think this can bring threat something that happened in Japan DaiIchi reactor. Well, they forecast it even before that happened in Japan! That was good but yet that was mistake. They should have gone for nuclear. They are now going for Green Economy and Green Energy which is a pure shock. Talking is Emerging to relaunch a step to go for Nuclear. If they had done this, they would have already Energy sufficient.


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> A TRIGA is a toy reactor. One of those that every half-decent university has. It's not a proper test reactor. Idiot.



Ok idiot .. i got it.. its not a proper test reactor. we should consult alumghapya the idiot to buy our next proper test reactor.


----------



## ares

TheRafael00000 said:


> Bangladesh is not going for weapons but for nuclear energy. We will built one in 2018. If you bomb it, we will go for Military purpose. Not to mention, we will even install warheads in every places in Bangladesh. Come and annex us!




Why would any one bomb a nuclear power plant, which is under IAEA safeguard?

Any one with half brain knows that all NPT member states are allowed to setup nuclear power plants, nuclear fuel which is supplied by NSG. ie. Bangladesh will not be allowed to setup its own centrifuges to enrich it own fuel.

And without centrifuges there is no chance of developing nuclear weapons.

However if Bangladesh were setup a nuclear enrichment facility, which is not under IAEA safeguards, then it would breach of NPT. Then they are no guarantees what would happen to Bangladesh(economically) or the facility.

After all they are alteast three countries as of now, which will be most glad to see its end.

USA : Does not like any country which breaches NPT.
Israel : Does not like any Islamic country with Nuclear weapons.
India: would not want another nuclear weapon state in the neighborhood.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Loki said:


> Great, now you are saying that Thailand and Malaysia are stupid because they don't have nukes!? First India, then China and now them...
> 
> Both countries are light years ahead of us in industry and technology. And never have "electricity issues".
> 
> Their leaders are intellectually light years ahead of ours too. So, be-careful what you say.
> 
> Remember those well
> 
> Last time I remember, Thailand's F-16s raped the Burmese. The mere sight of them was enough to send cold feet.
> 
> RTAF's F-16s were on a training mission



I forgot Malaysia is struggling with Energy sector. Thailand got steady Industrialization. But Malaysia got more scopes to Industrialize. They will do more after all Tamil Exodus. Look Tamil Exodus is a blessing for us. You will soon see more Bangladeshis are becoming Malaysian to handle Malaysian Industrialization. Now Malaysia is 65% Muslim.



arp2041 said:


> GREAT QUOTES 3.0 - "Talking is Emerging to relaunch a step to go for Nuclear" - TheRafael00000.



What is wrong about that!


----------



## Wet Shirt Contest

@Topic: if Bangladesh exist till 2050 ??



A.Rafay said:


> he warned about trolling but Indians did completely opposite!! this proves *90% Indians are idiots*.



Copying Katju ?


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> GREAT QUOTES - "If we don't have it by 2020, you are not going to have it till 2050" - TheRafael00000.



but world is going to end at 21 dec so BD has very short time left


----------



## TheRafael00000

arp2041 said:


> GREAT QUOTES 3.0 - "Talking is Emerging to relaunch a step to go for Nuclear" - TheRafael00000.



Do you want to teach me! Plz go ahead. Enlighten me. There is everything right about that sentence. Com' on!


----------



## American Pakistani

alaungphaya said:


> Bangladeshi uranium is super-best pre-enriched by allah 100% U235.



Hey...be careful. Stop bringing religion into it.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Wet Shirt Contest said:


> @Topic: if Bangladesh exist till 2050 ??
> 
> 
> 
> Copying Katju ?



Yeah! You just said that!


----------



## Sugarcane

Loki said:


> Yep. And that stuff would be sourced solely from the Russians *strictly for energy generation.*
> 
> I'm confused as to what and how some of my countrymen are suggesting with this "ToT" thing......where did China come from?
> 
> On a another note, his has got to be biggest troll thread in the history of PDF.
> 
> I am so proud...
> 
> 
> 
> *ahem*....no....



As far as i know IF the deal is finalized Russia will provide generator not enrichment technology - They will provide you required level of enriched uranium and will even take depleted rods back. I don't know what kind of ToT it is regarding going nuke


----------



## Imran Khan

loveicon said:


> As far as i know IF the deal is finalized Russia will provide generator not enrichment technology - They will provide you required level of enriched uranium and will take depleted rods back.



they don't know ABC of this they think russia will give them reactors they will mine from selhit and make a bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

TheRafael00000 said:


> *Did I say anything about nukes! lol! Why you just jump on! Malaysia was looking for peaceful nuclear Energy but they didn't build it because they think this can bring threat something that happened in Japan DaiIchi reactor. *Well, they forecast it even before that happened in Japan! That was good but yet that was mistake. They should have gone for nuclear. They are now going for Green Economy and Green Energy which is a pure shock. Talking is Emerging to relaunch a step to go for Nuclear. If they had done this, they would have already Energy sufficient.



First of all, they never cancelled their nuclear energy projects. They simply postponed them for various reasons. 

Get your news straight:
Thailand delays first nuclear power plant to 2023 | Reuters
NUKE POWER OR CALAMITY: Can greedy BN be trusted not to MESS UP?

Malaysia's one is dodgy right now. They don't have any severe energy issues unlike Bangladesh. So no need to rush. 

Bangladesh's nuclear energy deal with Russia is going well (I think). I'm sure something will come up. Nobody here is opposing that. 

Now, your point being?


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> Imran Bhai , mar jayenge lekin 1 BOMB toh bana key jayenge



first option mar jao bus khush


----------



## Zabaniyah

loveicon said:


> As far as i know IF the deal is finalized Russia will provide generator not enrichment technology - They will provide you required level of enriched uranium and will even take depleted rods back. *I don't know what kind of ToT it is regarding going nuke*



That's what I'm confused about as per some member's statements here.


----------



## Sugarcane

Imran Khan said:


> they don't know ABC of this they think russia will give them reactors they will mine from selhit and make a bomb



They can do it by themselves as they already have seasoned scientists, i was just saying jagtay rahna Russia pay na rahna


----------



## Imran Khan

Loki said:


> That's what I'm confused about as per some member's statements here.



same fuel will be from russia they will make generator in BD nad may be attached a very small training reactor like indo-pak got in 50s .you will pay for fuel which enriched in russia and they will maintain power plant and train you guys how to use it .simply


----------



## A.Rafay

Wet Shirt Contest said:


> @Topic: if Bangladesh exist till 2050 ??
> 
> 
> 
> Copying Katju ?



This katjus saying has become a Universal Fact, No one can deny it!!!


----------



## asad71

Let's not beat about the bush. We need nuclear weapons and delivery system to send these 1,500 km. Without this India will continue to bully us, interfere in our affairs, sabotage our progress and generally misbehave. If a nation much divided like India with the largest number of poor and hungry in the world, can have nukes, why not us? Our growth is gallop once we are confident of ourselves after acquiring nuclear weapons.


----------



## Imran Khan

and yes all this will be under IAEA also deal will be passed from NSG .


----------



## TheRafael00000

Loki said:


> First of all, they never cancelled their nuclear energy projects. They simply postponed them for various reasons.
> 
> Get your news straight:
> Thailand delays first nuclear power plant to 2023 | Reuters
> NUKE POWER OR CALAMITY: Can greedy BN be trusted not to MESS UP?
> 
> Malaysia's one is dodgy right now. They don't have any severe energy issues unlike Bangladesh. So no need to rush.
> 
> Bangladesh's nuclear energy deal with Russia is going well (I think). I'm sure something will come up. Nobody here is opposing that.
> 
> Now, your point being?



No. Loki they didn't postpone. They take a step and then go back. It's game. I know quite well what happened to Malaysia. You need to take a look at their blogs or talk to someone who is Malaysian. I did talk about this matter as there are quite a few Malaysian here. They do regret how it turned out. They think it as they got 2 yrs behind. I just got tired. See you tomorrow. Just don't write. Have a look at blogs. Papers and read dude , read. You need to read. Give 24 hours on this and search all about Nuclear talks of Malaysia and Thailand. You will see something happened which lead to something and somehow they got a big 0 result.

My point is start peaceful, but if India defies, go Military. China will help. I don't want to see Bangladesh regret like Malaysia. Today there are 100s troubles if Malaysia want to go for Nuclear Energy. China won't allow it as they are not providing that many help to China. Same reason is to Thailand. They are fooled. 

Be silent like them or turn into a Japan, Algeria like nation. Sri Lanka will make one too. Talking is going on.


----------



## alaungphaya

On a serious note, I would be very worried if I were living in BD and there was going to be a nuclear plant. This whole thing has meltdown written all over it.


----------



## SHAMK9

asad71 said:


> Let's not beat about the bush. We need nuclear weapons and delivery system to send these 1,500 km. Without this India will continue to bully us, interfere in our affairs, sabotage our progress and generally misbehave. If a nation much divided like India with the largest number of poor and hungry in the world, can have nukes, why not us? *Our growth is gallop once we are confident of ourselves after acquiring nuclear weapons.*


Could be if you guys survive all the sanctions.


----------



## Imran Khan

asad71 said:


> Let's not beat about the bush. We need nuclear weapons and delivery system to send these 1,500 km. Without this India will continue to bully us, interfere in our affairs, sabotage our progress and generally misbehave. If a nation much divided like India with the largest number of poor and hungry in the world, can have nukes, why not us? Our growth is gallop once we are confident of ourselves after acquiring nuclear weapons.



my dear your economy will go to drain in few weeks after world know you even steal 1kg uranium or you try to get design of a military reactor .you didn't taste sanctions yet but let me told you your country can face sanctions of 6 months .thousands will die if its happen .


----------



## TheRafael00000

arp2041 said:


> Oh this is the best one:
> 
> GREAT QUOTES 4.0 - "You will see something happened which lead to something and somehow they got a big 0 result" - TheRafael00000



What is wrong about that! Malaun.



arp2041 said:


> Oh this is the best one:
> 
> GREAT QUOTES 4.0 - "You will see something happened which lead to something and somehow they got a big 0 result" - TheRafael00000


I write much better than you. I can bet that. Malaun.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Imran Khan said:


> my dear your economy will go to drain in few weeks after world know you even steal 1kg uranium or you try to get design of a military reactor .you didn't taste sanctions yet but let me told you your country can face sanctions of 6 months .thousands will die if its happen .



Real truth. We are going for peaceful one. Only if India strikes, here is the big question. Then we must go for Chinese help. NOt to mention, even to Pakistan.



arp2041 said:


> ya, let's bet, chk my any post, if i have abused anyone.



lol. you write good. better is 
let's bet. Chk my any post, if i abused anyone! Malaun.


----------



## kobiraaz

28 Pages of Trash! LOL@PDF members!


----------



## TheRafael00000

arp2041 said:


> ya, let's bet, chk my any post, if i have abused anyone.



about your avatar, did India build one, or got one from Russia!


----------



## Imran Khan

SHAMK9 said:


> Could be if you guys survive all the sanctions.



how a country with 18 crrore public and 147570 km land please explain  what they will use for eat if trade and exports finish and world just move? in real world if BD try it US may send their FM and BD will stop it  its out of question in BD gov papers .but its PDF 



kobiraaz said:


> 28 Pages of Trash! LOL@PDF members!



its call fun time we enjoy naswar corner -stupid and funny - whatever - members club -BD defense


----------



## Zabaniyah

asad71 said:


> Let's not beat about the bush. We need nuclear weapons and delivery system to send these 1,500 km. Without this India will continue to bully us, interfere in our affairs, sabotage our progress and generally misbehave. If a nation much divided like India with the largest number of poor and hungry in the world, can have nukes, why not us? Our growth is gallop once we are confident of ourselves after acquiring nuclear weapons.



Bangladesh needs to manage its national security environment better to keep Indian influence in check. It's not as hard as it appears. 



TheRafael00000 said:


> No. Loki they didn't postpone. They take a step and then go back. It's game. I know quite well what happened to Malaysia. You need to take a look at their blogs or talk to someone who is Malaysian. I did talk about this matter as there are quite a few Malaysian here. They do regret how it turned out. They think it as they got 2 yrs behind. I just got tired. See you tomorrow. Just don't write. Have a look at blogs. Papers and read dude , read. You need to read. Give 24 hours on this and search all about Nuclear talks of Malaysia and Thailand. You will see something happened which lead to something and somehow they got a big 0 result.
> 
> *My point is start peaceful, but if India defies,* go Military. China will help. I don't want to see Bangladesh regret like Malaysia. Today there are 100s troubles if Malaysia want to go for Nuclear Energy. China won't allow it as they are not providing that many help to China. Same reason is to Thailand. They are fooled.
> 
> Be silent like them or turn into a Japan, Algeria like nation. Sri Lanka will make one too. Talking is going on.



So it's a question of "what-if"? 

It's the present that matters. Nor does it matter what goes on in another country. 

There's no reason for India to oppose the nuclear deal with Russia. They buddies to each other for crying out loud! 

And I hope the deal gets secured. Bangladesh badly needs energy. 

Don't say anything bad about Japan now  

And Sri Lanka is talking? About what?


----------



## Imran Khan

TheRafael00000 said:


> Real truth. We are going for peaceful one. Only if India strikes, here is the big question. Then we must go for Chinese help. NOt to mention, even to Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. you write good. better is
> let's bet. Chk my any post, if i abused anyone! Malaun.




but when you have generators of nuclear power training to use them and Russia provide you fuel .your whole thing will be under IAEA why thy hell someone attacked you ? its in every country on earth at least more then 100 countries have it no body attack you because you generate power . and remember its expensive power not free .


----------



## hunter_hunted

Question is not BD becoming a nuclear nation. Question is will Uncle Sam and his minions will allow another Islamic Nation having Nukes Answer is Big No. How will u keep it secret that u r working on nukes. And where will u test it.


----------



## TopCat

loveicon said:


> As far as i know IF the deal is finalized Russia will provide generator not enrichment technology - They will provide you required level of enriched uranium and will even take depleted rods back. I don't know what kind of ToT it is regarding going nuke



The deal covers complete TOT on nuclear field. Not only the power production. It will cover mining, enriching, building reactor and designing. Deal also includes training of BD engineers in Russia and provide hand in experience in nuclear plant in Russia. Russia also offering scholarship to Russian universities.


----------



## Imran Khan

TheRafael00000 said:


> It's not fun. It's the question of right. We will use it for peaceful purpose, who the hell India got to do about this! They are way too much. They think they can annex us. They are going for World Conquer. Those ******* s need to learn something that they aren't even a *****. With f***** *** ***** and of course not **** **** . Sure they are *** ** *****.



why so much anger on dead issue bro  i told you if Russia gives you and NSG passed it you work under IAEA no one care to attack on power plant .


----------



## TheRafael00000

Loki said:


> Bangladesh needs to manage its national security environment better to keep Indian influence in check. It's not as hard as it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's a question of "what-if"?
> 
> It's the present that matters. Nor does it matter what goes on in another country.
> 
> There's no reason for India to oppose the nuclear deal with Russia. They buddies to each other for crying out loud!
> 
> And I hope the deal gets secured. Bangladesh badly needs energy.
> 
> Don't say anything bad about Japan now
> 
> And Sri Lanka is talking? About what?



I agree. But it wasn't the same back in 3-4 page. They don't want to let Bangladesh even have a facility, forget Energy. I was all talking about blackout. Peaceful use. Every time I used that 'if', when they were talking about military step. Japan lost two islands to Russia, one to US and now to China. Next one is going to Korea as even they got something to do. I didn't say a bad word about Japan. Japan lost the WW2. So keep it that way. But it won't remain the same for long time.


----------



## Imran Khan

iajdani said:


> The deal covers complete TOT on nuclear field. Not only the power production. It will cover mining, enriching, building reactor and designing. Deal also includes training of BD engineers in Russia and provide hand in experience in nuclear plant in Russia. Russia also offering scholarship to Russian universities.



its mean NSG and IAEA will never sign on it case closed . no one can make you nuclear remember .its open violation of NPT and BD is not such country that russia will face sanctions for BD .


----------



## TheRafael00000

Imran Khan said:


> why so much anger on dead issue bro  i told you if Russia gives you and NSG passed it you work under IAEA no one care to attack on power plant .



Khan, what you want me to do! we were just sharing a news and they were bombing and annexing us.


----------



## TopCat

Imran Khan said:


> but when you have generators of nuclear power training to use them and Russia provide you fuel .your whole thing will be under IAEA why thy hell someone attacked you ? its in every country on earth at least more then 100 countries have it no body attack you because you generate power . and remember its expensive power not free .



Well brother, IAEA can keep track of you when you are small but once you become huge and swarm the whole country with nuclear power plant like France then it will be hard for anybody to know what you are doing. And besides, if it turns out to be indigenous technology like Japan then you are all your own. It becomes easy once you have the industrial background not at the stage when IND and PK started their program.


----------



## Imran Khan

TheRafael00000 said:


> Khan, what you want me to do! we were just sharing a news and they were bombing and annexing us.



common man its fun time pass on net why you burning your blood for such things we are here to learn fun and discuss just for pass few hours and then sleep morning have duty and busy day.don't do it please .


----------



## ares

TheRafael00000 said:


> Real truth. We are going for peaceful one. Only if India strikes, here is the big question. Then we must go for Chinese help. NOt to mention, even to Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. you write good. better is
> let's bet. Chk my any post, if i abused anyone! Malaun.



Why are you acting like a dumb hick? Why would anyone attack a reactor under IAEA safeguard??

However if you try to some thing smart.. remember the "lesson of Iraq".
Iraqis did not even have the WMD yet..all they did was to expel IAEA scientist from their reactors ..and they were invaded by the American for this.


----------



## SHAMK9

hunter_hunted said:


> Question is not BD becoming a nuclear nation. Question is will Uncle Sam and *his minions will allow another Islamic Nation having Nukes Answer is Big No*. How will u keep it secret that u r working on nukes. And where will u test it.


BD is a secular nation.


----------



## Imran Khan

iajdani said:


> Well brother, IAEA can keep track of you when you are small but once you become huge and swarm the whole country with nuclear power plant like France then it will be hard for anybody to know what you are doing. And besides, if it turns out to be indigenous technology like Japan then you are all your own. It becomes easy once you have the industrial background not at the stage when IND and PK started their program.


 better example is canada or australia but both are trusted from IAEA .a muslim country of south asia big no .they still crying on pakistani nukes after 28 years of first bomb and after 23 years of first missile test  they are extra careful abut muslims now .best example is iran libya iraq for us not east asia or france look at them libya with flood of oil and resources little population huge country knee down. iraq chapter closes with blood .iran with 2nd largest oil export suffer now so much .what we south asians have ? its india pak ego game make us nuclear that old days when pakistan was gf of USA and india was GF of soviet russia. do you forget 90s when we both suffer ?


----------



## hunter_hunted

SHAMK9 said:


> BD is a secular nation.




It not matters to Uncle Sam as long majority is Muslim.


----------



## TopCat

Imran Khan said:


> better example is canada or australia but both are trusted from IAEA .a muslim country of south asia big no .they still crying on pakistani nukes after 28 years of first bomb and after 23 years of first missile test  they are extra careful abut muslims now .best example is iran libya iraq for us not east asia or france look at them libya with flood of oil and resources little population huge country knee down. iraq chapter closes with blood .iran with 2nd largest oil export suffer now so much .what we south asians have ? its india pak ego game make us nuclear that old days when pakistan was gf of USA and india was GF of soviet russia. do you forget 90s when we both suffer ?



No, its because PK is a 3rd world country. Not because its Muslim


----------



## Imran Khan

ares said:


> Why are you acting like a dumb hick? Why would anyone attack a reactor under IAEA safeguard??
> 
> However if you trying some thing smart.. remember the "lesson of Iraq".
> Iraqis did not even have the WMD yet..all they did was to expel IAEA scientist from their reactors ..and they were invaded by the American for this.



not only this 
sanctions on libya
attack on libya first
attack on libya secound
attack on iraqi nuclear reactor by israel
sanctions on iraq
attack on iraq gulf war
attack on iraq full occupied
sanction on syria
attack on syrian reactor
attack on libya full occupied
attack or sudan site
sanction on iran
civil war syria 
what next?



iajdani said:


> No, its because PK is a 3rd world country. Not because its Muslim



wrong its muslim phobia and its now highest on peak  india - north Korea are first world?


----------



## TopCat

Imran Khan said:


> wrong its muslim phobia and its now highest on peak  india - north Korea are first world?




Nope, look at N. Korea non muslim yet suffering far more than PK.

They made South Africa and Brazil to abandon the bomb. They made whole former USSR countries to return all the stockpile to Russia.


----------



## Sugarcane

iajdani said:


> The deal covers complete TOT on nuclear field. Not only the power production. It will cover mining, enriching, building reactor and designing. Deal also includes training of BD engineers in Russia and provide hand in experience in nuclear plant in Russia. Russia also offering scholarship to Russian universities.



Okays - Best of Luck


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> No, its because PK is a 3rd world country. *Not because its Muslim*



It matters dude.


----------



## Imran Khan

iajdani said:


> Nope, look at N. Korea non muslim yet suffering far more than PK.
> 
> They made South Africa and Brazil to abandon the bomb. They made whole former USSR countries to return all the stockpile to Russia.



pakistan or nkorea whom suffered more? man please .yes they take back from s Africa and Brazil now think they let you make?


----------



## TopCat

Loki said:


> It matters dude.



Matters as long as you remain as stone head mullahs with 3rd world mentality. Just join the big club and nobody will question you whether you are muslim


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh is going to test its nuclear bomb on Myanmar, they have plenty of unused lands. Not a big deal :d


----------



## Sugarcane

TheRafael00000 said:


> Khan, what you want me to do! we were just sharing a news and they were bombing and annexing us.



Being NPT - BD any time go for nuclear power generation whenever they can afford it and no country will object this as those facilities will be under IAEA observation and provider will be maintaining & controlling it. But some BD members started debate of developing nuclear bomb and project it as it's walk in park


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

Bangladesh making nukes,ICBMs,cruise missiles,submarines,..oh my god  now we will see making a "manned" spacecraft to make a journey outside the solar system


----------



## MST

iajdani said:


> *The deal covers complete TOT on nuclear field.* Not only the power production. *It will cover mining, enriching, building reactor and designing.* Deal also includes training of BD engineers in Russia and provide hand in experience in nuclear plant in Russia. Russia also offering scholarship to Russian universities.



Wow. SO for couple of reactors you people are buying Russians are giving you all their technology designing and building reactors and centrifuges for enrichment. They haven't sold this kind TOT to even IRAN with such deep pockets. And you are a poor country. My GOD how did you guys do that. Did you sleep with them?


----------



## Pride

@ OP... BanglaDesh needs to meet Mr A Q Khan.. He will give you great deals in festive offer and may set you with many other countries for e.g. North Korea, Iran.


----------



## Imran Khan

iajdani said:


> Matters as long as you remain as stone head mullahs with 3rd world mentality. Just join the big club and nobody will question you whether you are muslim



did i react now ? show you some balls?


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

Bangladesh making nukes,ICBMs,cruise missiles,submarines,..oh my god  now we will see them making a "manned" spacecraft to make a journey outside the solar system


----------



## kobiraaz

PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER said:


> Bangladesh making nukes,ICBMs,cruise missiles,submarines,..oh my god  now we will see making a "manned" spacecraft to make a journey outside the solar system



You just can't underestimate Bengali brain! Accept it !


----------



## alaungphaya

I wouldn't trust a Bangladeshi to make a cup of coffee let alone a nuclear bomb.


----------



## neehar

lol...this thread is still running!!!


----------



## jaunty

alaungphaya said:


> I wouldn't trust a Bangladeshi to make a cup of coffee let alone a nuclear bomb.



They make deadly warships though, here is the latest state of the art warship from BD


----------



## kobiraaz

jaunty said:


> They make deadly warships though, here is the latest state of the art warship from BD



this is warShip? So our Rickshaws are Ferraris? It is at best a landing craft for crossing rivers! Not to attack Omaha beach! Get over it!


----------



## perplexed

the day BD even think about a bomb will see tejas doing live practice on it's soil


----------



## jaunty

kobiraaz said:


> this is warShip? So our Rickshaws are Ferraris? It is at best a landing craft for crossing rivers! Not to attack Omaha beach! Get over it!



Your pm calls it a warship dude.. Bangladesh to export warship: PM

Also you yourself shared this pic, made in bangladesh Juddhojahaaj


----------



## Zabaniyah

jaunty said:


> Your pm calls it a warship dude..



So? She's a politician. Not a military person, nor an iota or knowledge regarding military matters. 

One of your great generals said this:

_"I wonder whether those of our political masters who have been put in charge of the defence of the country can distinguish a mortar from a motor; a gun from a howitzer; a guerrilla from a gorilla, although a great many resemble the latter."_
-Field Marshall Sam Manekshaw

Don't hijack the thread.



alaungphaya said:


> I wouldn't trust a Bangladeshi to make a cup of coffee let alone a nuclear bomb.



Same here regarding you people


----------



## jaunty

Loki said:


> Don't hijack the thread.



Ok mademoiselle Zabanya


----------



## DarkPrince

this thread is still going


----------



## kobiraaz

jaunty said:


> Your pm calls it a warship dude.. Bangladesh to export warship: PM
> 
> Also you yourself shared this pic, made in bangladesh Juddhojahaaj



The first photo you shared is a landing craft, the second photo you shared a patrol boat. Hasina knows nothing about military, it was just her political statement, she have said more weird things than that, like Giving 40 taka rice in 8 taka after coming to power... I don't go to market. Please someone tell the price now!


----------



## Sugarcane

malgudi said:


> Calm down. No need to get skivvies in your twist.
> 
> Btw, do u understand that it will be detrimental for your own people?
> 
> Man, BD section is hilarious!
> 
> PS: I am neither a hindu, nor a "guy"



Aila - Desi mahila!!!!


----------



## Hammer-fist

TheRafael00000 said:


> After 2016, will you live in Energy crisis. As far I know, Bangladesh got loadshedding. How long you can go? Bangladesh will go for faster Industrialization within 2020. Do you want to buy it from China or Pakistan or India? How much you can afford? You are talking like a fool. Kicking out Muslims! Kicking out Buddhists! They can't afford it. India will get no assistance if there is a war against them. No single European nation can help India great deal, forget US. They are afraid to face even Chinese politicians.



1. Calm down.

2. I am not talking about nuclear energy but nuclear weapons!

3. The reference to Muslims and Buddhists was alluding to the Burmese regimes call a few months ago to kick out 0.8 million Muslims from the country.

Relatively civilized countries like India and Bangladesh would never have politicians say something like that.


----------



## Hammer-fist

@iajdani, please ignore the Indian & Pakistani trolls and the "Bangladeshi" trolls (Zabaniya a.k.a "Loki", Darkprince, Kobiraaz) who don't really like Bangladesh and are just here to troll and be idiotic.

1. Let us remove the question of "capability" i.e can Bangladesh produce/acquire nuclear weaponry and the separate question of can it deliver them.

Let us focus on the question of what would make Bangladesh want to acquire nukes, as a respected and mature poster I want your opinion.

*2. In my opinion there is no need for Bangladesh to acquire nukes.*

Why?

This is a serious escalation of the military status quo in south Asia/south east Asia.

India does not want to and cannot invade/occupy us.

India feels the same way about Sri Lanka, it would not want to and cannot invade/conquer Sri Lanka.

So we should not feel worried about India.

Burma has a pathetic military which is being taken on by Kachin guerillas and Burma has little control over vast parts of its land.

3. Some are saying India bullies Bangladesh.

I disagree.

a: Bangladesh refuses to give India it's much needed transit.
b: Bangladesh works with China militarily.
c: Even now India accuses Awami League run Bangladesh of being host to guerilla groups.

Nort-East militants trained in Bangladesh: Manik Sarkar | Niti Central

d: Bangladesh is taking India to court over the Bay of Bengal issue.

As we know razakars/jamatis (who hate Bangladesh and are Pakistani-wannabes) want to undermine Bangladesh in every way and to present it as a failure to convince people that independence is wrong and that Bangladesh be made a colony of Pakistan again. This forum has some razakars/jamatis who are anti-Bangladeshi and thus push the whole "Bangladesh is RAW-controlled" nonsense.

India is not a major security problem for us, and in some ways is a relatively responsible and mature state (stress on "relatively).

4. The only reason I can ever see Bangladesh ever needing to have nuclear weapons is if Burma tries to acquire them.

If Burma ever acquired them it is beyond no doubt or military leadership will immediately discuss whether to start the process of acquiring nukes (how/how long is another question I will leave for Indian/Pak/razakar trolls to argue over).

If Burma uses nukes to intimidate us e.g. over maritime territory or the Rohingya issue it is 90% certain we will decide to acquire nukes to achieve military parity.

If however Burma continues down the path of democratization and being moderate then this is not an issue.

Your opinions/thoughts appreciated please.

(Please quote this post as I do not want to waste my time wading through nonsense from Indians/Pakistanis/razkars and want to go to your post directly).

Thanks.


----------



## scholseys

its time this thread is made into a sticky


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hammer-fist said:


> 4. The only reason I can ever see Bangladesh ever needing to have nuclear weapons is if Burma tries to acquire them.
> 
> If Burma ever acquired them it is beyond no doubt or military leadership will immediately discuss whether to start the process of acquiring nukes (how/how long is another question I will leave for Indian/Pak/razakar trolls to argue over).
> 
> If Burma uses nukes to intimidate us e.g. over maritime territory or the Rohingya issue it is 90% certain we will decide to acquire nukes to achieve military parity.
> 
> If however Burma continues down the path of democratization and being moderate then this is not an issue.
> 
> Your opinions/thoughts appreciated please.
> 
> (Please quote this post as I do not want to waste my time wading through nonsense from Indians/Pakistanis/razkars and want to go to your post directly).
> 
> Thanks.



Maritime boundary issue with Myanmar is already resolved. Please get your news straight. 

The matter of a nuclear Myanmar was already discussed here. 

Rest of your post are irrelevant.


----------



## scholseys

Loki said:


> Maritime boundary issue with Myanmar is already resolved. Please get your news straight.
> 
> The matter of a nuclear Myanmar was already discussed here.
> 
> Rest of your post are irrelevant.



Nothing is resolved, its time we annex Arakan. Arakan is Myanmar occupied Bangladeshi territory.


----------



## fallstuff

iajdani said:


> The deal covers complete TOT on nuclear field. Not only the power production. It will cover mining, enriching, building reactor and designing. Deal also includes training of BD engineers in Russia and provide hand in experience in nuclear plant in Russia. Russia also offering scholarship to Russian universities.



How do you know that? 

News only talks about training engineers to operate the plant, not TOT.


----------



## kobiraaz

Only those who think BD acquiring Nuke is credible and feasible are idiots and should have their head checked!


----------



## Sedqal

kobiraaz said:


> Only those who think BD acquiring Nuke is credible and feasible are idiots and should have their head checked!


Smaller countries then BD have done this, why the negative attitude? I still think they should at-least start working towards that end. Geopolitics might give them an opportunity in near future.


----------



## kobiraaz

Sedqal said:


> Smaller countries then BD have done this, why the negative attitude? I still think they should at-least start working towards that end. Geopolitics might give them an opportunity in near future.



which smaller country bro? Israel? North Korea? Bangladesh is neither north korea nor Israel! North Koreans eat grass for their nukes while Israel is just another proxy state of America. Bangladesh is member of NAM without any all weather ally, 150m million people heavily depended on trade and remittence! Its not feasible.


----------



## alaungphaya

I think BD should send men to the moon.


----------



## jaunty

alaungphaya said:


> I think BD should send men to the moon.



Iajdani can do it in 7 days.


----------



## Lone

...You know what, the Nuclear Engineering Department In DU is Chaired by one of my closest and dearest Professor. He is one of the best. Got his Ph.D from st. Pittsburgh....


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> Nothing is resolved, its time we annex Arakan. Arakan is Myanmar occupied Bangladeshi territory.



hahaha...couldn't agree more bro 



fallstuff said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> News only talks about training engineers to operate the plant, not TOT.



I doubt if he understands what ToT is.



Sedqal said:


> Smaller countries then BD have done this, why the negative attitude? I still think they should at-least start working towards that end. Geopolitics might give them an opportunity in near future.



Israel is America's 51st state 

Technically, we aren't under any form of alliance, nor an ally of any major country. 

The point being that there are too many economic, political and technical risks in Bangladesh going nuclear-armed. 

A sufficient naval and air force is more feasible.


----------



## animelive

MST said:


> Wow. SO for couple of reactors you people are buying Russians are giving you all their technology designing and building reactors and centrifuges for enrichment. They haven't sold this kind TOT to even IRAN with such deep pockets. And you are a poor country. My GOD how did you guys do that. Did you sleep with them?



someone is **** hurt


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

kobiraaz said:


> You just can't underestimate Bengali brain! Accept it !


how can i not accept it being one myself


----------



## Jobless Jack

We dont need nukes. just missiles with enough juice to do serious damage to anything within 50- 800 km

i am a total nube on missiles by the way


----------



## TopCat

fallstuff said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> News only talks about training engineers to operate the plant, not TOT.



I read the summary of the original MOU signed between BD and Russia which was published in the newspaper.


----------



## Lone

^^ And my professor is in the charge of producing students those will go to russia to train. Heard some russian professor will also be teaching in that Dept...


----------



## TopCat

Loki said:


> I doubt if he understands what ToT is.



YOu are the most retarded BD poster in this forum. Think before what you write.


----------



## asad71

SHAMK9 said:


> Could be if you guys survive all the sanctions.



We don't have oil like Iran. Won't be no sanctions.


----------



## A.Rafay

asad71 said:


> We don't have oil like Iran. Won't be no sanctions.



LOL Who said oil= Sanctions, Sanctions come when you test nuke or long range missiles as iran and recently N.Korea is sanctioned by United Snakes of A$sh0les for testing long range rocket.


----------



## jaunty

asad71 said:


> We don't have oil like Iran. Won't be no sanctions.



lol..West will stop buying underpants from you, that will put an end to your only industry.


----------



## Spring Onion

BD should be given nuclear reactors for civilian use at this moment


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> I think BD should send men to the moon.



BD certainly will have a space program in near future.


----------



## dollarman

iajdani said:


> BD certainly will have a space program in near future.



Link to this very interesting development? Do you guys have a space agency? Or planning to have one?


----------



## TopCat

Andromache said:


> BD should be given nuclear reactors for civilian use at this moment



What do you mean by should be given??? Who will stop us acquiring one?



dollarman said:


> Link to this very interesting development? Do you guys have a space agency? Or planning to have one?



Planning to have one...


----------



## Spring Onion

iajdani said:


> What do you mean by should be given??? Who will stop us acquiring one?



In my personal opinion INDIA wont be happy over any such move.

anyway by should be i meant since so far there is little in this regard hence BD should explore all ways to have nuclear reactors.

reach out to China if that could help


----------



## Black Widow

Nuclear technology for civil usage is always welcome. Space programs are always welcome. 


Nuclear technology for military usage is not good...



Andromache said:


> In my personal opinion INDIA wont be happy over any such move.
> 
> anyway by should be i meant since so far there is little in this regard hence BD should explore all ways to have nuclear reactors.
> 
> reach out to China if that could help




Why India will have problem? I think french reactors are better than chinese and russian reactors, Safer and efficient. I hope BD shud go for french reactors.


----------



## TopCat

Andromache said:


> In my personal opinion INDIA wont be happy over any such move.
> 
> anyway by should be i meant since so far there is little in this regard hence BD should explore all ways to have nuclear reactors.
> 
> reach out to China if that could help




Building work of a 3rd generation 2000 MW power plant will start next year.

India asked Medvedev to keep them involved in any nuclear plant in BD but their desire did not materialize.


----------



## Spring Onion

Black Widow said:


> Nuclear technology for civil usage is always welcome. Space programs are always welcome.
> 
> 
> Nuclear technology for military usage is not good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why India will have problem? I think french reactors are better than chinese and russian reactors, Safer and efficient. I hope BD shud go for french reactors.



Under the garb of civilian use nuclear tech for military use is not bad. after all everyone is doing so.


If russia /france are willing to give BD few then indeed its good but for timebeing if they are NOT Then CHINA is the option


----------



## TopCat

Andromache said:


> Under the garb of civilian use nuclear tech for military use is not bad. after all everyone is doing so.
> 
> 
> If russia /france are willing to give BD few then indeed its good but for timebeing if they are NOT Then CHINA is the option



Why Russia and France wont give. Russia/China literally competed to get the deal even Korea was a runner up.

USA is working with a private company to install their own nuclear plant even though in a smaller scale.

Even India wanted to sell theirs..


----------



## Spring Onion

iajdani said:


> Why Russia and France wont give. Russia/China literally competed to get the deal even Korea was a runner up.
> 
> USA is working with a private company to install their own nuclear plant even though in a smaller scale.



I dont have any knowledge if France is interested BUT if it is so its good.

I would support nukes to BD as well


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> YOu are the most retarded BD poster in this forum. Think before what you write.



Er....


----------



## asad71

Imran Khan said:


> my dear your economy will go to drain in few weeks after world know you even steal 1kg uranium or you try to get design of a military reactor .you didn't taste sanctions yet but let me told you your country can face sanctions of 6 months .thousands will die if its happen .



1.Nah! Will not happen. Sanctions are only meant for oil producer. And we are self-sufficient in food. Our leading trading partner is China. We would get oil from Iran. It will also release us from any constraints in cooperating openly with N Korea, China, Pakistan , Iran and Turkey for nukes and delivery system.

2. We need nukes. Dekha jaiga what others will do? Kya kar lega? Few days of "sound and fury, signifying nothing".


----------



## TopCat

asad71 said:


> 1.Nah! Will not happen. Sanctions are only meant for oil producer. And we are self-sufficient in food. Our leading trading partner is China. We would get oil from Iran. It will also release us from any constraints in cooperating openly with N Korea, China, Pakistan , Iran and Turkey for nukes and delivery system.
> 
> 2. We need nukes. Dekha jaiga what others will do? Kya kar lega? Few days of "sound and fury, signifying nothing".



We all do what India is doing. Indians are buying oil now from Iran with worthless Rupees.. 

We should buy from Iran with Taka too... muahahahaha


----------



## manofwar

asad71 said:


> 1.Nah! Will not happen. Sanctions are only meant for oil producer. And we are self-sufficient in food. Our leading trading partner is China. We would get oil from Iran. It will also release us from any constraints in cooperating openly with N Korea, China, Pakistan , Iran and Turkey for nukes and delivery system.
> 
> 2. We need nukes. Dekha jaiga what others will do? Kya kar lega? Few days of "sound and fury, signifying nothing".


Tell me one thing what will BD achieve even if it somehow obtains a nuke (not that anyone will help it get one)??
Nor does it have a delivery system to actually use a nuke............And no offence but it is far beyond BD's capability to produce a small nuke with enough destructive force so that it can fit on a plane. Heck it doesn't even have a nuclear power plant or any other enrichment centre either and those take years to build!!!
Coming back to my point, why would BD need a nuke?? It has normal, if not friendly relations with all it's nuclear neighbours, and it's conventional forces are enough to contain Myanmar..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manofwar

USA and it's allies account for more than 50% of Bangladesh's $24 billion exports.................Once sanctions hit $12 billion would go down in the drain...................BD won't have enough money for any welfare scheme, much less to to increase defence and R&D budget to accomodate development,security and production of nukes!!!
And let's see how much china would be willing to help once BD is unable to import the $6 billion worth of goods it currently does from China.


----------



## Zabaniyah

asad71 said:


> 1.*Nah! Will not happen. Sanctions are only meant for oil producer.* And we are self-sufficient in food. Our leading trading partner is China. We would get oil from Iran. It will also release us from any constraints in cooperating openly with N Korea, China, Pakistan , Iran and Turkey for nukes and delivery system.



You sure?
CNN - U.S. imposes sanctions on India - May 13, 1998

The EU is Bangladesh's largest overall trading partner.


----------



## manofwar

Loki said:


> You sure?
> CNN - U.S. imposes sanctions on India - May 13, 1998
> 
> The EU is Bangladesh's largest overall trading partner.


Not to mention most are part of NATO........


----------



## animelive

manus said:


> No chance to get nuclear technology to bd



Slowpoke, we already signed 2k mw nuclear reactor deal with Russia


----------



## manofwar

animelive said:


> Slowpoke, we already signed 2k mw nuclear reactor deal with Russia


That is great news
But it still won't get BD nearer to getting a nuke as it will be accompanied by IAEA safeguards probably...........


----------



## animelive

manofwar said:


> That is great news
> But it still won't get BD nearer to getting a nuke as it will be accompanied by IAEA safeguards probably...........



I was replying to a person who said Bangladesh won't get nuclear technology.
And about nukes, its very unlikely and even if we do start a program, then it will be after we transfer most of our market to Asia from EU


----------



## TopCat

It will be rather wise to help Maoist to develop dirty bomb.


----------



## baajey

iajdani said:


> It will be rather wise to help Maoist to develop dirty bomb.


low lives such as you can only think of making dirty bombs to kill lakhs of ppl just because it suits ur ugly fantasies.


----------



## anilindia

BD economy depends 70 % to US and EU. BD can not sustain sanctions which will come up as gift with any nuclear attempt.
You can have nuclear enery only for peace purpose by for nuclear bomb it big NO.



animelive said:


> I was replying to a person who said Bangladesh won't get nuclear technology.
> And about nukes, its very unlikely and even if we do start a program, then it will be after we transfer most of our market to Asia from EU



BD economy and export depends too much on west and on garment export. Its not easy to transfer it to Asia.

But dont know what will happen if this is true..

http://www.weeklyblitz.net/2522/myanmar-develops-nuclear-weapon


----------



## Doctor Death

Only reason I like this thread:


----------



## animelive

anilindia said:


> BD economy depends 70 % to US and EU. BD can not sustain sanctions which will come up as gift with any nuclear attempt.
> You can have nuclear enery only for peace purpose by for nuclear bomb it big NO.
> 
> 
> 
> BD economy and export depends too much on west and on garment export. Its not easy to transfer it to Asia.
> 
> But dont know what will happen if this is true..
> 
> Myanmar develops nuclear weapon :: Weekly Blitz



Chinese companies are coming in Bangladesh these days, if we can grab a portion of their market and also of Russia through Belarus then we can significantly reduce the dependence on west(except Russia). And we would also need strong support from China and Russia to ensure our safety along with a strong navy and air force. Then again, as i said highly unlikely in the coming 2 decades to start nuke program.

Meh Myanmar will probably get confused of how nukes work and blow themselves up


----------



## Imran Khan

Doctor Death said:


> Only reason I like this thread:



shut up bhabhi hai ye teri


----------



## Doctor Death

Imran Khan said:


> shut up bhabhi hai ye teri


Kudi hai badi soni.


----------



## Doctor Death

Imran Khan said:


> shut up bhabhi hai ye teri


Kudi hai badi soni.


----------



## alaungphaya

India and China should put a stop to this. A BD nuclear plant is going to have a meltdown and pollute the whole region. I wouldn't trust such an illiterate country with nuclear power.


----------



## anilindia

I think discussion about that lady seems more serious than BD attending nuclear weapons...


----------



## Doctor Death

alaungphaya said:


> India and China should put a stop to this. A BD nuclear plant is going to have a meltdown and pollute the whole region. I wouldn't trust such an illiterate country with nuclear power.


Right on spot buddy.
Anyways in a conventional war with BD,Myanmar will give a a$$ whipping to BDians.


----------



## animelive

alaungphaya said:


> India and China should put a stop to this. A BD nuclear plant is going to have a meltdown and pollute the whole region. I wouldn't trust such an illiterate country with nuclear power.



 what has the world come to, burmans calling us illiterate  .... And you know that Russians are gonna operate it right?


----------



## dollarman

Doctor Death said:


> Only reason I like this thread:



This item bomb is way mroe destructive than any nuclear bomb Bangladesh will have in the future.


----------



## kobiraaz

Doctor Death said:


> Right on spot buddy.
> Anyways in a conventional war with BD,Myanmar will give a a$$ whipping to BDians.



Chaat le , aur chaat le, Tasty hain na bormi master tera!


----------



## Imran Khan

Doctor Death said:


> Kudi hai badi soni.




bakwaas nai kredi idaan mera paara. jo bhi hai jesi bhi hai bhabhi hai tery .


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> what has the world come to, burmans calling us illiterate  .... And you know that Russians are gonna operate it right?



This dude somehow went out of Myanmar and has the opportunity to use Internet! What is myanmar's contribution to the world??? Never heard anything!


----------



## dollarman

Imran Khan said:


> bakwaas nai kredi idaan mera paara. jo bhi hai jesi bhi hai bhabhi hai tery .



Uski aur aapki, dono ki bhaabhi hai. Please respect by future wife


----------



## Doctor Death

kobiraaz said:


> Chaat le , aur chaat le, Tasty hain na bormi master tera!


Somebody is getting his lungi's in a twist.


----------



## Imran Khan

dollarman said:


> Uski aur aapki, dono ki bhaabhi hai. Please respect by future wife



hum bhabhi wala system hi nhi rakhty apny brain computer main


----------



## animelive

Doctor Death said:


> Right on spot buddy.
> Anyways in a conventional war with BD,Myanmar will give a a$$ whipping to BDians.


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> India and China should put a stop to this. A BD nuclear plant is going to have a meltdown and pollute the whole region. I wouldn't trust such an illiterate country with nuclear power.



India and China both wants to be part of it and want to sell their tech too... 

The only option left for Myanarese to run away to Africa and live with donkeys..


----------



## kobiraaz

Doctor Death said:


> Somebody is getting his lungi's in a twist.



lol, Lungi is burmese word, tera master ka, ye vi chaat le


----------



## Skull and Bones

In conventional warfare, Myanmar does have a huge edge. Bangladesh doesn't have any answer for Burma's >700 tanks. Myanmar will just run over lungi soldiers. 

I won't call that a war, it'll be a carnage.


----------



## TopCat

Skull and Bones said:


> In conventional warfare, Myanmar does have a huge edge. Bangladesh doesn't have any answer for Burma's >700 tanks. Myanmar will just run over lungi soldiers.
> 
> I won't call that a war, it'll be a carnage.



Better careful with your NE and Manipur. Burmans have a special eye for that region. Last time we saved that..but this time we are no more there.


----------



## Doctor Death

kobiraaz said:


> lol, Lungi is burmese word, tera master ka, ye vi chaat le



So BDians are wearing the old chaddis of their burmese landlords.
BTW time is not far when Burmese will take back CHT which is rightfully theirs.


----------



## alaungphaya

Imagine if a BD nuke plant got flooded. It would be like Fukushima x100.


----------



## Skull and Bones

iajdani said:


> Better careful with your NE and Manipur. Burmans have a special eye for that region. Last time we saved that..but this time we are no more there.



And Burmese don't have any answer for our 6500 tanks (including 500 T-55s and 2000 Vickers MK3). In that case, we'll hang them by their balls.


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> In conventional warfare, Myanmar does have a huge edge. Bangladesh doesn't have any answer for Burma's >700 tanks. Myanmar will just run over lungi soldiers.
> 
> I won't call that a war, it'll be a carnage.



Yeah, Junks through Chittagong hill tracts and Jungles! What are you smoking today?


----------



## Doctor Death

alaungphaya said:


> Imagine if a BD nuke plant got flooded. It would be like Fukushima x100.


BD is already a swamp.


----------



## TopCat

Skull and Bones said:


> And Burmese don't have any answer for our 6500 tanks (including 500 T-55s and 2000 Vickers MK3). In that case, we'll hang them by their balls.



Tanks under the Dhuti is not an answer.. Burmans are pretty badd a$$ ..


----------



## Skull and Bones

iajdani said:


> Tanks under the Dhuti is not an answer.. Burmans are pretty badd a$$ ..



How about MKI bombing raids over Myanmar? 

Juntas aren't that idiot to take a fight with India, only some delusional lungi soldiers does.



kobiraaz said:


> Yeah, Junks through Chittagong hill tracts and Jungles! What are you smoking today?



The light tanks Burmese operate can go through even more extreme regions.


----------



## alaungphaya

India are bending over backwards to win our favour so they're pretty safe. BD on the other hand...


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> India are bending over backwards to win our favour so they're pretty safe. BD on the other hand...



Dont get carried away you burmans...

We are just having a duet to see who can kick burmans more...


----------



## ares

iajdani said:


> It will be rather wise to help Maoist to develop dirty bomb.



What do you think will happen to Bangladesh, once uranium used in the dirty bomb is traced back to Bangladesh using Nuclear forensics?? just like how traces of highly enriched Uranium found in Iranian centrifuges were traced back to Pakistan.

Do you think a tiny country like Bangladesh can afford to be nuked and hope to survive ??

And you would have already crossed Indian nuclear read lines, even our NFU doctrine will not be able save you.


----------



## TopCat

ares said:


> What do you think will happen to Bangladesh, once uranium used in the dirty bomb is traced back to Bangladesh using Nuclear forensics?? just like how traces of highly enriched Uranium found in Iranian centrifuges were traced back to Pakistan.
> 
> Do you think a tiny country like Bangladesh can afford to be nuked and hope to survive ??
> 
> And you would have already crossed Indian nuclear read lines, even our NFU doctrine will not be able save you.



I am sure they can mine themselves in Indian forest... purify them to certain extent and take them to delhi. Where do you see BD in it. We may give them the blue print that again from an anonymous server located in usa.


----------



## Skull and Bones

iajdani said:


> I am sure they can mine themselves in Indian forest... purify them to certain extent and take them to delhi. Where do you see BD in it. We may give them the blue print that again from an anonymous server located in usa.



Purify to certain extent? 

Is it sand and cement we are talking about, Idiot Bangladeshi? 

And we gave them Blue Print, who exactly are we here? Delusional Bangladeshi lungi soldiers, who doesn't even have any operational nuclear reactor? 

And any traces of exceeding unit particle ppm Uranium can be traced easily, when will bangladeshis quit Madrassah and learn some basic science.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Skull and Bones said:


> Purify to certain extent?
> 
> Is it sand and cement we are talking about, Idiot Bangladeshi?
> 
> And we gave them Blue Print, who exactly are we here? Delusional Bangladeshi lungi soldiers, who doesn't even have any operational nuclear reactor?
> 
> And any traces of exceeding unit particle ppm Uranium can be traced easily, when will bangladeshis quit Madrassah and learn some basic science.



Now I know you started shiitting your pants... run dhuti run... 

I heard 1/2 of WB already occupied by brave soldiers of Mao.


----------



## Hammer-fist

1. I can confidently say that I feel the Bangladeshi military has no interest in a nuclear programme.

2. Our military is sufficient to deal with external threats from India and Burma.

The Burmese however must never acquire a bomb or that changes the whole of south-east Asia completely including Thailand, Bangladesh and others in the region.


----------



## Skull and Bones

iajdani said:


> Now I know you started shiitting your pants... run dhuti run...
> 
> I heard 1/2 of WB already occupied by brave soldiers of Mao.



Lol, yeah, we have some pussies doing 'Mao Mao' here. You count them too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

iajdani said:


> I am sure they can mine themselves in Indian forest... purify them to certain extent and take them to delhi. Where do you see BD in it. We may give them the blue print that again from an anonymous server located in usa.



If moral support is all you willing to offer..then you guys are pretty safe and so are we. They are a rag-tag militia, which fights against the Indian state and not its people..they are hard pressed to find enough clothes to cover themselves in those forests.

You expect them to mine naturally occurring uranium and run it through (what ??) centrifuge to purify that uranium and then you Bangladeshi(who do not know 'N' in nuclear physics) will provide them blue print for a weapon, that no Bangladeshi has even been in proximity off or even ever seen in their entire lives ..LOL..Good Plan !!


----------



## animelive

alaungphaya said:


> India are bending over backwards to win our favour so they're pretty safe. BD on the other hand...



Hilarious, mate


----------



## Luffy 500

I can understand Indians & pakistanis trolling but why is a member from mayanmar, a country of cave men living in Paleolithic era farting here. First they should make decent clothes for themselves and then if at all possible , conceive to dream about taking part in a discussion of nukes. There whole country survives on cost effective pharmaceuticals from BD. This is just one of the many sectors where they would have died without us. 

@Loki, The tread title should have been *"perception of a delusional Indian journalist on BD nuclear programme".* That would have been more reasonable.


----------



## kobiraaz

someone twit this thread link to writer's twitter account please...


----------



## jaunty

deleted... poor judgement.


----------



## DarkPrince

___________________________


----------



## jaunty

deleted.....


----------



## Skull and Bones

Chura ke dil mera..... atom bomb chali.


----------



## Sugarcane

jaunty said:


>



Ese daikh kar to bangladeshi's ka rocket bina chalay leak ho jaay ga


----------



## dollarman

Priyanka Bhardwaj, she should go to Bollywood, doesnt suit a beautiful lady like her getting involved in the dirty world of politics and nuclear warfare.


----------



## jaunty

deleted.......


----------



## ares

ENOUGH!! This is not a penthouse forum ..that everyone starts wagging tail, just because the author happens to be a lady. 

IF you do not respect her for what she has written, at least respect her as a woman, and more than that, Indian men need to stop acting like cyber pimps, posting pics of Indian women for other nationalities to oogle and pass lewd comments on.


----------



## kobiraaz

loveicon said:


> Ese daikh kar to bangladeshi's ka rocket bina chalay leak ho jaay ga



This leak is more powerful and stealthy than nuclear bomb dude, already fell on Assam!


----------



## Areesh

Yaar someone please close this thread.


----------



## kobiraaz

DarkPrince said:


> hayeeeeeeeeeeeee



Oyeee, Tui Na islamist?? Poro nari dekhe Hayeee bolish? Shhhhut Upp! Palestine flag lagaichhish kan? Beta , vondo kothakaaar!


----------



## jaunty

OK I have edited my posts. Those who quoted me please do the same.


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> Oyeee, Tui Na islamist?? Poro nari dekhe Hayeee bolish? Shhhhut Upp! Palestine flag lagaichhish kan? Beta , vondo kothakaaar!



tui oo haye bolchis kitno likhis nai


----------



## Armstrong

loveicon said:


> Ese daikh kar to bangladeshi's ka rocket bina chalay leak ho jaay ga



Astagfirulllah !  

*Saved for showing to *Mrs*.Loveicon*

Isss keee baaad touuu aaapp kooo De-Nuclearize na kardiyaa jaiiii !


----------



## Sugarcane

Armstrong said:


> Astagfirulllah !
> 
> *Saved for showing to *Mrs*.Loveicon*
> 
> Isss keee baaad touuu aaapp kooo De-Nuclearize na kardiyaa jaiiii !



I don't like Shakaity Bachay .......... 

Anyway - to be on safe side, i have trained Home Ministry to use skype only


----------



## Mike_Brando

Skull and Bones said:


> Delusional Bangladeshi, it takes decade only to build facility to enrich Uranium beyond 90%.
> 
> Enriched Uranium kono holuder guro noy je kakur dokan theke kine anlam.


na na dada ora emon sob kotha bolche jeno china ar Russia kaku oder jonnoi uranium er dokan khule boshe ache ar ora gelei oder enriched uranium thongay kore diye debe!man this is truly hilarious,btw keep them coming as we are getting thoroughly entertained by these pole-vaulters!


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> someone twit this thread link to writer's twitter account please...



I don't use Twitter. Someone please do so. 

Man, I won't be able to leave her alone if she comes here 



Skull and Bones said:


> In conventional warfare, Myanmar does have a huge edge. Bangladesh doesn't have any answer for Burma's >700 tanks. Myanmar will just run over lungi soldiers.
> 
> I won't call that a war, it'll be a carnage.



Myanmar/Bangladesh border is very hilly. Not suitable for tank warfare.


----------



## kobiraaz

Loki said:


> I don't use Twitter. Someone please do so.
> 
> Man, I won't be able to leave her alone if she comes here
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar/Bangladesh border is very hilly. Not suitable for tank warfare.



found her account, but she used it 12 times 7-8 months ago. Not regular... So you want me to twit?



Mike_Brando said:


> na na dada ora emon sob kotha bolche jeno china ar Russia kaku oder jonnoi uranium er dokan khule boshe ache ar ora gelei oder enriched uranium thongay kore diye debe!man this is truly hilarious,btw keep them coming as we are getting thoroughly entertained by these pole-vaulters!



dada, mathay ghilu thakle bujhte ekhane shobai Moja korche, including Bangladeshirao...


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> found her account, but she used it 12 times 7-8 months ago. Not regular... So you want me to twit?



Go ahead. Be a man


----------



## Mani2020

For the security of nuclear weapons you also need strong conventional force ....Nuclear bangladesh will never be in the favor of india,US or isreal...Though being bangladeshi govt tilted towards india still india will not want to see anyother nuclear state in her neighborhood coz that might take away the somewhat dictating advantage india posses over bangladesh ...any hint to bangladesh's probability to nuclear development might result into something like what happened to iraq's nuclear facility or what was attempted at Pakistan's ....For that you need to have strong conventional force which bangladesh doesnot posses 

So until you are not conventionally strong dont mess around with the idea of nuclear state coz it can backfire big time


----------



## SHAMK9

asad71 said:


> We don't have oil like Iran. Won't be no sanctions.



you guys export tons of clothes though, sanctions might apply there


----------



## Skull and Bones

Loki said:


> Myanmar/Bangladesh border is very hilly. Not suitable for tank warfare.



Hills only slow down tanks, can't stop it. They can use the crests to guide their tank through it. Indian north east has the same terrain, maybe even more uneven. That's why i counted T-55s while talking about taking on Myanmar. And for the same reason India is collaborating with Poland to make a new breed of tank for hill warfare. Technologically advanced tanks like T-90s and Arjun is useless in such terrain, while T-72s will provide little advantage. 







Bangladesh can utilize the situation in their favor by setting up mobile ATGM posts, but that advantage can easily be negated with few intelligent tactics.


----------



## Skallagrim

BD section badly needs an Intl Mod, too many idiotic threads (not this one though) and bs posts!


----------



## Zabaniyah

Skull and Bones said:


> Hills only slow down tanks, can't stop it. They can use the crests to guide their tank through it. Indian north east has the same terrain, maybe even more uneven. That's why i counted T-55s while talking about taking on Myanmar. And for the same reason India is collaborating with Poland to make a new breed of tank for hill warfare. Technologically advanced tanks like T-90s and Arjun is useless in such terrain, while T-72s will provide little advantage.
> 
> Bangladesh can utilize the situation in their favor by setting up mobile ATGM posts, but that advantage can easily be negated with few intelligent tactics.



What about APCs? Bangladesh operates over a thousand BTR-80s. And if I'm not mistaken, Myanmar operates a healthy number of Mi-35s. Those can come in handy for them. 

Of-course, it's tactics that ultimately count. 

When BA fought the Shanti Bahini in the CHT region, much of the fights were centered around guerrilla-like tactics. Tanks were hardly used. And BA had no gunships back then.



Skallagrim said:


> BD section badly needs an Intl Mod, too many idiotic threads (not this one though) and bs posts!



Agreed...


----------



## Imran Khan

Skallagrim said:


> BD section badly needs an Intl Mod, too many idiotic threads (not this one though) and bs posts!



close this section because in 6 months we have 10 defense threads 990 non defense related threads


----------



## animelive

SHAMK9 said:


> you guys export tons of clothes though, sanctions might apply there



Then the EU people won't have any clothes to wear


----------



## KRAIT

Skallagrim said:


> BD section badly needs an Intl Mod, too many idiotic threads (not this one though) and bs posts!


Agreed, but Kindly PM the suggestion to Webmaster, he generally wants direct communication rather than discussion on thread.

P.S. Chinese Moderator, Hu Songshan is best choice.


----------



## Skallagrim

Imran Khan said:


> close this section



Talk to the management. 



Imran Khan said:


> because in 6 months we have 10 defense threads 990 non defense related threads



Several threads on the same topic. Members seem to have forgotten about Sticky Threads and their purpose. Moderators/Admins don't seem to be informed/concerned of this complete chaos.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Loki said:


> What about APCs? Bangladesh operates over a thousand BTR-80s. And if I'm not mistaken, Myanmar operates a healthy number of Mi-35s. Those can come in handy for them.
> 
> Of-course, it's tactics that ultimately count.
> 
> When BA fought the Shanti Bahini in the CHT region, much of the fights were centered around guerrilla-like tactics. Tanks were hardly used. And BA had no gunships back then.



APC's will move faster in those terrains, considering much of them weighs less than 20 tonnes compared to over 35 tonnes Tanks, but you can't put all your APCs in the front line at one go. There has to be successive layers of defense. 

And i'll give much odd to Myanmar because they own a large fleet of light tank, and a fare number of APCs. With active Close Air Support from their 80 odd Mi-35s, and other convertibles like 20 Mi-17s, few Bells, and Dhruv (which India supplied for combat operations), they can wreck havoc on Bangladeshi mechanized armored columns.


----------



## kobiraaz

I support @Imran Khan . Close this section

I support @Imran Khan . Close this section


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Loki said:


> Source: Bangladesh will be the nuclear country? -



If it happens then somehow if will be very good for Us in the long run.


----------



## Imran Khan

kobiraaz said:


> I support @Imran Khan . Close this section
> 
> I support @Imran Khan . Close this section




*or else make me BD section mod *


----------



## Mike_Brando

Skull and Bones said:


> Purify to certain extent?
> 
> Is it sand and cement we are talking about, Idiot Bangladeshi?
> 
> And we gave them Blue Print, who exactly are we here? Delusional Bangladeshi lungi soldiers, who doesn't even have any operational nuclear reactor?
> 
> And any traces of exceeding unit particle ppm Uranium can be traced easily, when will bangladeshis quit Madrassah and learn some basic science.


brother why are you even replying to his idiotic posts!according to him,anyone can enrich weapon grade uranium with the help of a coffee grinder!damn if building a nuclear bomb is that easy i wonder why only a handful of nations have been successful in developing nuclear weapons!these pole vaulters are purely delusional and have no idea about the reality!but then again they don't have anything to cheer about so let them live in their wet dream world!after all there is an old saying in Bengali which is"chera kanthay suey lakh takar sopno dekha"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

iajdani said:


> Now I know you started shiitting your pants... run dhuti run...
> 
> I heard 1/2 of WB already occupied by brave soldiers of Mao.


we bengalis are not that stupid to let those illeterate traitors running freely inside our state!we have nearly killed all of them slowly but surely for the past two years!you'll be happy to know that this year there haven't been a single maoist related death in Paschimbanga!our police have made it sure that these scums won't dare again to set foot inside our state!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

animelive said:


> Then the EU people won't have any clothes to wear


There are plenty of other countries that have a huge textile industry including Pakistan, Vietnam, China etc.



Umair Nawaz said:


> If it happens then somehow if will be very good for Us in the long run.


How? their government doesn't even 'talk' to ours


----------



## Desi Guy

The only technological base Bangladeshis has is of Making Under-wears ,Nothing more Nothing less Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Umair Nawaz said:


> If it happens then somehow if will be very good for Us in the long run.



You forgot to mention advantages for Muslim Ummah, huh! They are suppose to protect their interests not ours..


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SHAMK9 said:


> There are plenty of other countries that have a huge textile industry including Pakistan, Vietnam, China etc.
> 
> 
> How? their government doesn't even 'talk' to ours


stupid man thing BIG think for the future!!!
Another Muslim Country With Nukes.
The pressure will divert from Pak on Nukes as well as now west will have to engage with two 'Islamic Bombs' 
instead of one.

Now the most important part is that Indians will find another country in the neighborhood with Nukes so its hegemony will reduce on them very much as they will also have a weapon to retaliate the indian blackmail to their Gov.

So keeping in view the above the Bengali Gov will somehow will be liberated from indian pressure which will give us a Good Chance to peruse with them in Diplomatic levels as we will be sure then that now indians have got little to do in influencing their Foreign Policy!.

Then we will be eventually Making some kind of Good Relations with them then.
It can be very Good for us in the long run.
Just think out of the Box for a second.


----------



## Imran Khan

Umair Nawaz said:


> stupid man thing BIG think for the future!!!
> Another Muslim Country With Nukes.
> The pressure will divert from Pak on Nukes as well as now west will have to engage with two 'Islamic Bombs'
> instead of one.
> 
> Now the most important part is that Indians will find another country in the neighborhood with Nukes so its hegemony will reduce on them very much as they will also have a weapon to retaliate the indian blackmail to their Gov.
> 
> So keeping in view the above the Bengali Gov will somehow will be liberated from indian pressure which will give us a Good Chance to peruse with them in Diplomatic levels as we will be sure then that now indians have got little to do in influencing their Foreign Policy!.
> 
> Then we will be eventually Making some kind of Good Relations with them then.
> It can be very Good for us in the long run.
> Just think out of the Box for a second.


 and then awami leage will come in power and give their nuclear bombs to india .and everybody then live in peace .story finished


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Emmie said:


> You forgot to mention advantages for Muslim Ummah, huh! They are suppose to protect their interests not ours..



refer to post no 563


----------



## SHAMK9

Umair Nawaz said:


> stupid man thing BIG think for the future!!!
> Another Muslim Country With Nukes.
> The pressure will divert from Pak on Nukes as well as now west will have to engage with two 'Islamic Bombs'
> instead of one.
> 
> Now the most important part is that Indians will find another country in the neighborhood with Nukes so its hegemony will reduce on them very much as they will also have a weapon to retaliate the indian blackmail to their Gov.
> 
> So keeping in view the above the Bengali Gov will somehow will be liberated from indian pressure which will give us a Good Chance to peruse with them in Diplomatic levels as we will be sure then that now indians have got little to do in influencing their Foreign Policy!.
> 
> Then we will be eventually Making some kind of Good Relations with them then.
> It can be very Good for us in the long run.
> Just think out of the Box for a second.


woaa, calm down tiger, lets not forget that BD isn't really making any nukes and certainly not against india, lastly, BD is a secular country not an islamic republic.


----------



## Emmie

Umair Nawaz said:


> refer to post no 563



Let me come this way - Oh, the risk has became doubled now. Radicals and radicals and radicals and more radicals in fact radical he radical everywhere in these countries.


> So keeping in view the above the Bengali Gov will somehow will be liberated from indian pressure which will give us a Good Chance to peruse with them in Diplomatic levels as we will be sure then that now indians have got little to do in influencing their Foreign Policy!.



Chinese pressure? How about the pressure that our nukes are already exerting? Equation won't change, if by chance it changes then it's going to change for B'desh not for us.


----------



## Hammer-fist

1. BD is a Muslim country where even the Awami League government is currently in power with Islamic-orientated parties and enjoys the support of certain Islamic groups e.g. Tableeghi Jamat (Tableeghis in Bangladesh, well at least in Sylhet, are more orientated towards the Awami League).

The Awami League is secular and has within it some "intellectuals" hostile to Islam, but even they cannot cancel Quranic based inheritance laws.

2. As a Muslim I do not think the nuclear bomb is a good thing, and would only support it out of extreme necessity.

- It is ugly and a cowards weapon. A coward can press a button or drop it from above the sky (e.g. Hiroshima) and kill millions. A real man is prepared to die or take some bruises whilst fighting.

- Islamically speaking (Hindus will not be able to follow this) I doubt whether it has baraka, and probably contains la'ana (curses).

- North Korea, nuclear state but a dictatorship with immense suffering.

- Pakistan, no offence, a nuclear state but getting pis*ed on by America, left, right and centre, unstable and war-torn.

- Israel, war torn and even Kissinger thinks it may not exist beyond a decade.

Non-nuclear states with historically powerful militaries.

Germany - economic power house non-nuclear but more powerful than nuclear France or UK in the EU, just as non-nuclear Turkey or Iran are more powerful than Pakistan.

Japan - economic powerhouse and until China's recent rise was by far the strongest economy in east Asia, the Japanese as a whole still have a far higher quality of living than the Chinese.

3. Even the Iranian leader, Khamenei says Islamically-speaking nukes are incompatible with Islam.

Though that does not mean I trust the Iranian regime and it is still possible they would build one, I am pointing to their theology.

4. For me Bangladesh getting nukes is a non-issue apart from the maverick Burmese.

Other than that I am pretty confident that the Bangladesh ruling elite i.e.

- Military
- Business elite
- Senior intelligentsia, literati

would be opposed to this notion.

We can defend our territory from Indian/Burmese invasion and that is fine.

What I would however be keen on rather than the nuclear bomb is a powerful navy which can project power all over the south Asia sea including up to east Africa where we are increasing our power e.g. land for food security.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Imran Khan said:


> and then awami leage will come in power and give their nuclear bombs to india .and everybody then live in peace .story finished



Sir plz not underestimate them.

Close gov circles say that bengalis want to have good relations with us but they fear indian blackmail, That is well known.
If they somehow get these Nuke deterrent that means they could also talk side by side n atleast reduce that hegemony.

Moreover just think if we could guide them in nukes under the shadows then it can be good for us in future as somehow the insecure nature of indians will make them think that they r being encircled by nukes n that will be very good for us n them as psychologically they will fear all time n this can be exploited by us during negotiations. 

Now a days They r not the same innocent bengalis of 1971 that we used to know!!! they r now educated n as the World is becoming a Global Village they also now have access of internet n free source of info, they can also learn the truth n educate themselves as who is their real enemy Pakistan or India.

The same ones will then come in gov n can talk to us in a befitting manner.
We hold no thread to them nor they to us but they do to the Indians.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SHAMK9 said:


> woaa, calm down tiger, lets not forget that BD isn't really making any nukes and certainly not against india, lastly, BD is a secular country not an islamic republic.



Sir in papers only it is just like india which is actually a Hindu county as it has 83% hindu population. So their say dominates in parliament specially when we talk in democratic way.

All u guys r thinking is just by holding the present scenario only, yr not thinking about future of lets say 25-40 years after.
at that time we will also be in a better position Economically and diplomatically.

This present scenario is just a dark patch but it will defiantly end eventually!!!
Moreover we n Bengalis pose NO thread against eachother but we both do against India atleast.



Emmie said:


> Let me come this way - Oh, the risk has became doubled now. Radicals and radicals and radicals and more radicals in fact radical he radical everywhere in these countries.
> 
> 
> Chinese pressure? How about the pressure that our nukes are already exerting? Equation won't change, if by chance it changes then it's going to change for B'desh not for us.



Chinese wont be able to do much if it doesnt disturbs their interests n keeping indian at bay is their MIGHTY BIG interest.
Just think for a while.


----------



## khanboy007

Umair Nawaz said:


> Sir plz not underestimate them.
> 
> Close gov circles say that bengalis want to have good relations with us but they fear indian blackmail, That is well known.
> If they somehow get these Nuke deterrent that means they could also talk side by side n atleast reduce that hegemony.
> 
> Moreover just think if we could guide them in nukes under the shadows then it can be good for us in future as somehow the insecure nature of indians will make them think that they r being encircled by nukes n that will be very good for us n them as psychologically they will fear all time n this can be exploited by us during negotiations.
> 
> Now a days They r not the same innocent bengalis of 1971 that we used to know!!! they r now educated n as the World is becoming a Global Village they also now have access of internet n free source of info, they can also learn the truth n educate themselves as who is their real enemy Pakistan or India.
> 
> The same ones will then come in gov n can talk to us in a befitting manner.
> We hold no thread to them nor they to us but they do to the Indians.



Yes u r right I remember my Bengali friend telling me the importance of Bangladesh being a part of Pakistan & The first Thing he said was that Pakistan was a Nuclear Armed State.
secondly he told me that the Bengali's thought the attacks were being carried out by West Pakistan on them or we were allowing india to attack, which later lead to CHAOS between us and later realized that India had launched an attack on East Pakistan and the plan was to divide Muslims as usual and he feels guilty for it, well they regret it and he accepted it. He accepts India as a sworn enemy to his country..


----------



## Emmie

Umair Nawaz said:


> Moreover just think if we could guide them in nukes under the shadows then it can be good for us in future as somehow the insecure nature of indians will make them think that they r being encircled by nukes n that will be very good for us n them as psychologically they will fear all time n this can be exploited by us during negotiations.
> 
> Now a days They r not the same innocent bengalis of 1971 that we used to know!!! they r now educated n as the World is becoming a Global Village they also now have access of internet n free source of info, they can also learn the truth n educate themselves as who is their real enemy Pakistan or India.
> 
> The same ones will then come in gov n can talk to us in a befitting manner.
> We hold no thread to them nor they to us but they do to the Indians.





Umair Nawaz said:


> Chinese wont be able to do much if it doesnt disturbs their interests n keeping indian at bay is their MIGHTY BIG interest.
> Just think for a while.



It has been 42 years ever since the divorce, relations between two ablated parts never even came on the starting line.Strategic partnerships are never made on assumptions. Let's discuss some possibilities.

How certain is it that B'desh would definitely jump in Pakistani van? If they are able to settle their issues by reaching to the ability then why would they try circle India indirectly and continue it's enmity and drag itself in something even more expensive arm race?

What if out of the blue India and B'desh get engage in a partnership against Pakistan, is it ruled out that India wont exploit B'desh in Islamic forums/world?

Possible Chinese tilt towards Myanmar? Can we afford problems with China?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

khanboy007 said:


> Yes u r right I remember my Bengali friend telling me the importance of Bangladesh being a part of Pakistan & The first Thing he said was that Pakistan was a Nuclear Armed State.
> secondly he told me that the Bengali's thought the attacks were being carried out by West Pakistan on them or we were allowing india to attack, which later lead to CHAOS between us and later realized that India had launched an attack on East Pakistan and the plan was to divide Muslims as usual and he feels guilty for it, well they regret it and he accepted it. He accepts India as a sworn enemy to his country..



This just an individual example.

But in our inner gov circles there is a strong perception that Bengalis now also want to have Good or normal relations with us overall! but the indians r standing in b/w as they endorse their say in their foreign policy, specially regional foreign policy. 
If this somehow ends or reduces then we have got good opportunities against india in BD.


----------



## asad71

1.In view of the bellicose nature of India, all her neighbors stand unified in opposing her. Pak-BD strategic relations do not need to be formalized by any pact, etc. It is automatic. Both see India as the ideological adversary and the only threat to their existence. India's ideology of One Nation Theory in real terms mean ethnic cleansing of Muslims from SA.

2. Regarding nukes, yes we need these to save us from constant pressure / headache caused by the self declared Supaaah Power neighbor we have.

1.In view of the bellicose nature of India, all her neighbors stand unified in opposing her. Pak-BD strategic relations do not need to be formalized by any pact, etc. It is automatic. Both see India as the ideological adversary and the only threat to their existence. India's ideology of One Nation Theory in real terms mean ethnic cleansing of Muslims from SA.

2. Regarding nukes, yes we need these to save us from constant pressure / headache caused by the self declared Supaaah Power neighbor we have.


----------



## Armstrong

@genmirajborgza786 : Deiii deiii bumb yaa nahin, General Sahib ? 
@SHAMK9 : Abbb tummm apnaa ghusaaa *Emmie* kee muuunh paaar thooook dooo !  @Emmie : Doctor...sooo jaooo !  

Mareeez pooocheiii gaaa Daktaaar paitt mein darddd haii...aaap uuuskiii vesactomy karvaaa dooo geiii !


----------



## Armstrong

@aazidane : Ma'am what are your views on this ?


----------



## Sugarcane

Armstrong said:


> @aazidane : Ma'am what are your views on this ?



PDF is really lacking the AGI (Auto Gender Identification) Feature - It will help shrif insan like me Keh sinf-e-nazuk hai hath hola rakhto


----------



## Zabaniyah

Armstrong said:


> @aazidane : Ma'am what are your views on this ?





loveicon said:


> PDF is really lacking the AGI (Auto Gender Identification) Feature - It will help shrif insan like me Keh sinf-e-nazuk hai hath hola rakhto



He's a guy.


----------



## Emmie

Armstrong said:


> @genmirajborgza786 : Deiii deiii bumb yaa nahin, General Sahib ?
> @SHAMK9 : Abbb tummm apnaa ghusaaa *Emmie* kee muuunh paaar thooook dooo !  @Emmie : Doctor...sooo jaooo !
> 
> Mareeez pooocheiii gaaa Daktaaar paitt mein darddd haii...aaap uuuskiii vesactomy karvaaa dooo geiii !



Koi baat nai, abadi tau kam hogi na, aur waise bhi poori ke poori cricket team hay ghar per.. 

Lakin Ummah syndrome ka kya?  Iss ke liye ap ke koi tajweez?


----------



## Sugarcane

Loki said:


> He's a guy.



aww..... But still AGI 

BTW - Do we have any female Bangladeshi here..... Just asking for general knowledge


----------



## Armstrong

Loki said:


> He's a guy.



 

I thought she was the lady in his avatar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Armstrong said:


> I thought she was the lady in his avatar ?



 and i thought sara din PDF par jhak martay ho tum ko pata ho ga


----------



## Armstrong

Emmie said:


> Koi baat nai, abadi tau kam hogi na, aur waise bhi poori ke poori cricket team hay ghar per..
> 
> Lakin Ummah syndrome ka kya?  Iss ke liye ap ke koi tajweez?



Ummah is here to stay...what we need is a brain to realize - Jooo aaap ko Bhai kahiii...aaap usss keee bhai banooo. Jooo aaap kooo 'bye' kahiii aaap usss kooo 'bye' kahooo ! 

If a said country isn't reciprocating your 'Hum Musalmaan hain aur hum eik qaum hai' touu aaap usss kooo thuuuud karvaooo ! Waiseee bhiii China has done more for Pakistan than all the so-called Muslim countries combined.


----------



## Zabaniyah

loveicon said:


> BTW - Do we have any female Bangladeshi here..... Just asking for general knowledge



From what I know, none


----------



## Sugarcane

Loki said:


> From what I know, none



hmm... That's the reason BD section has worst discipline, Bring couple of em, tharkii log will behave civil


----------



## kobiraaz

Bengali girls are not interested in political and strategic defence related discussion!!! There is a forum religion related where dozens of Bangladeshi british girl remain active 24/7 with some other revert girls but girls from other muslim countries are very rare!!!


----------



## Armstrong

kobiraaz said:


> Bengali girls are not interested in political and strategic defence related discussion!!! There is a forum religion related where dozens of Bangladeshi british girl remain active 24/7 with some other revert girls but girls from other muslim countries are very rare!!!



Haaanhaaan tuuu touu udhaaar hiii mandlataaa rehtaa hooo gaaa naaa !


----------



## kobiraaz

Armstrong said:


> Haaanhaaan tuuu touu udhaaar hiii mandlataaa rehtaa hooo gaaa naaa !



em..... No! I dislike girls! You know bro, Once in my med school 7-8 girls tried to attack me???? I just created a poll in facebook, who is characterless? Those who were voted, tried to attack me! I hate them all :p


----------



## scholseys

Armstrong said:


> @aazidane : Ma'am what are your views on this ?



No point having views on pipe dreams, sir


----------



## Beskar

Just stopping by to say that I had a good laugh at the title of this thread. Thanks guys!


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> em..... No! I dislike girls! You know bro, Once in my med school 7-8 girls tried to attack me???? I just created a poll in facebook, who is characterless? Those who were voted, tried to attack me! I hate them all :p



What did u expect would happen? If you did that in canada you'd be expelled from your school



kobiraaz said:


> Bengali girls are not interested in political and strategic defence related discussion!!! There is a forum religion related where dozens of Bangladeshi british girl remain active 24/7 with some other revert girls but girls from other muslim countries are very rare!!!



I know one girl whos into politics, she happens to be related to kz, shes good looking too. I am trying to get her, but she plays so hard to get


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> What did u expect would happen? If you did that in canada you'd be expelled from your school



well yeah, i know it was dumb, but it wasn't actually me, there were 15-20 boys who did it together. I was just admin of our batch group, so had to receive it for allowing it!


----------



## eastwatch

BD does not need a nuclear weapon or its delivery system. Nuclear weapon does not guarantee safety. This feeling of security is pretentoius because all nuclear capable nations know they cannot use this weapon. Armchair PDF warrirors from Bangladesh who are afraid of Burma's 32 only migs should think of other conventional weapons.


----------



## wild_fire1979

I disagree!!! BD should invest in nukes!! A nuclear fission bomb in 5 years and the thermonuclear bomb in another 6 months, followed by MRBM in an year and an ICBM in another two years. Followed by a nuclear sub in 3 weeks and operational deployment in a week after. Followed by NE India takeover in 3 days. All in all, full super pawa BD in 8 years 6 months 4 weeks 3 days


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


> em..... No! I dislike girls! You know bro, Once in my med school 7-8 girls tried to attack me???? I just created a poll in facebook, who is characterless? Those who were voted, tried to attack me! I hate them all :p



Attack?Attack? wut?  did they beat you or something?


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> Attack?Attack? wut?  did they beat you or something?



Its not that bad bro, wrestling with girls often lead to fun stuff


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> Its not that bad bro, wrestling with girls often lead to fun stuff



But it looks like he was getting bullied


----------



## Imran Khan

its been 5 days and you guys have no nuke until now .close this thread man i was thinking they will claim after 5 days .


----------



## DarkPrince

Imran Khan said:


> its been 5 days and you guys have no nuke until now .close this thread man i was thinking they will claim after 5 days .



BDshis have nukes under every lungi so shut up


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> Oyeee, Tui Na islamist?? Poro nari dekhe Hayeee bolish? Shhhhut Upp! Palestine flag lagaichhish kan? Beta , vondo kothakaaar!



bas eyarki korchilam


----------



## born

> BDshis have nukes under every lungi so shut up


----------



## jaunty

kobiraaz said:


> * I just created a poll in facebook, who is characterless? *



That's disgusting man. I knew that you were a small time mullah but this is taking it to the next level, you know passing fatwa and all.


----------



## DarkPrince

jaunty said:


> That's disgusting man. I knew that you were a small time mullah but this is taking it to the next level, you know passing fatwa and all.



leave him he's very naive person


----------



## Armstrong

kobiraaz said:


> em..... No! I dislike girls! You know bro, Once in my med school 7-8 girls tried to attack me???? I just created a poll in facebook, who is characterless? Those who were voted, tried to attack me! I hate them all :p



Oh you're into boys !  

Ahhh well its a 'free world' !  
 @Imran Khan : Perhaps Kobiraaz is the perfect companion for you !


----------



## DarkPrince

Armstrong said:


> Oh you're into boys !
> 
> Ahhh well its a 'free world' !
> 
> @Imran Khan : Perhaps Kobiraaz is the perfect companion for you !



shut up he is a hardcore mullah

fatwa de dega tujhe


----------



## Armstrong

DarkPrince said:


> shut up he is a hardcore mullah
> 
> fatwa de dega tujhe



I'm a hard-core *Disco Molvi* ! 

Kaisee fatwaa de saktaa hai *Kobiraaz* apneiii bhaii ke khilaaaf ?


----------



## kobiraaz

jaunty said:


> That's disgusting man. I knew that you were a small time mullah but this is taking it to the next level, you know passing fatwa and all.



Yeah Jaunty, i know. But the problem is we were just new in the campus, 1st year of medical school when this happened.... I became friends with Mullahs 1 year later. I can explain the event though. by that time we were all new in campus! Some girls started to date senior brothers, so boys tried to teach them a lesson, i live in a hostel, they all did it together, as admin of our closed facebook group i had to face the trouble. It didn't end there, it continued when those boys charged them back in reply, it continued for 8-9 months. Boys vs Girls thing. Later it faded when new batch arrived and boys became busy after junior girls. Anyway, those girls approached me first later and made friendship! Thats the end... @animelive dumb memories. I wasn't bullied... They just asked me angrily, i answered. Thats it! Leave it bro


----------



## Imran Khan

Armstrong said:


> Oh you're into boys !
> 
> Ahhh well its a 'free world' !
> 
> @Imran Khan : Perhaps Kobiraaz is the perfect companion for you !




why TF??????/ i am in relation and i love her .


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> Yeah Jaunty, i know. But the problem is we were just new in the campus, 1st year of medical school when this happened.... I became friends with Mullahs 1 year later. I can explain the event though. by that time we were all new in campus! Some girls started to date senior brothers, so boys tried to teach them a lesson, i live in a hostel, they all did it together, as admin of our closed facebook group i had to face the trouble. It didn't end there, it continued when those boys charged them back in reply, it continued for 8-9 months. Boys vs Girls thing. Later it faded when new batch arrived and boys became busy after junior girls. Anyway, those girls approached me first later and made friendship! Thats the end... @animelive dumb memories. I wasn't bullied... They just asked me angrily, i answered. Thats it! Leave it bro



I know at least 4 medical girls who married guys of SSC education. Pretty scary sometimes.. and my mom want me to marry a doctor... LOL


----------



## Armstrong

kobiraaz said:


> Yeah Jaunty, i know. But the problem is we were just new in the campus, 1st year of medical school when this happened.... I became friends with Mullahs 1 year later. I can explain the event though. by that time we were all new in campus! Some girls started to date senior brothers, so boys tried to teach them a lesson, i live in a hostel, they all did it together, as admin of our closed facebook group i had to face the trouble. It didn't end there, it continued when those boys charged them back in reply, it continued for 8-9 months. Boys vs Girls thing. Later it faded when new batch arrived and boys became busy after junior girls. Anyway, those girls approached me first later and made friendship! Thats the end... @animelive dumb memories. I wasn't bullied... They just asked me angrily, i answered. Thats it! Leave it bro



Dark Price told me that it didn't end there ! They tied you up in one of your practical areas/operating theaters & castrated you before taking a pair of nuts taken off a fresh cadaver (corpse) & sewed it to your armpits !  

Is this true ?  
@dark Prince


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> I know at least 4 medical girls who married guys of SSC education. Pretty scary sometimes.. and my mom want me to marry a doctor... LOL


I received proposal from a 3 years senior girl from a private medical lol! I know 4-5 couples like that! Anyway,
I don't want to marry a doctor, they are very ambitious, i dislike such people!


----------



## Armstrong

kobiraaz said:


> *I received proposal from a 3 years senior girl from a private medical* lol! I know 4-5 couples like that! Anyway,
> I don't want to marry a doctor, they are very ambitious, i dislike such people!



Sahib aaap touuu chick magnet haiii....humariii kahaan itniii qismaaat !


----------



## Sedqal

kobiraaz said:


> I received proposal from a 3 years senior girl from a private medical lol! I know 4-5 couples like that! Anyway,
> I don't want to marry a doctor, they are very ambitious, i dislike such people!



I second that. Witness to a marriage gone to hell due to ambition (she was also a doctor)


----------



## Doctor Death

kobiraaz said:


> Bengali girls are not interested in political and strategic defence related discussion!!! There is a forum religion related where dozens of Bangladeshi british girl remain active 24/7 with some other revert girls but girls from other muslim countries are very rare!!!


Who wants Bangladeshi Girls in this forum.They are not good looking(no offence),they are no match for the author of this article who's from my state of Punjab.


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


> I received proposal from a 3 years senior girl from a private medical lol! I know 4-5 couples like that! Anyway,
> I don't want to marry a doctor, they are very ambitious, i dislike such people!



You broke the poor lady's heart


----------



## cloud_9

@cloud_9
18/12/2012 18:41:37

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

Doctor Death said:


> Who wants Bangladeshi Girls in this forum.*They are quite ugly(no offence)*,they are no match for the author of this article who's from my state of Punjab.



wtf, dude that is really racist and judgmental.


----------



## kobiraaz

Armstrong said:


> Dark Price told me that it didn't end there ! They tied you up in one of your practical areas/operating theaters & castrated you before taking a pair of nuts taken off a fresh cadaver (corpse) & sewed it to your armpits !
> 
> Is this true ?
> @dark Prince



Speechless. Trying to imagine the situation. .. bohut Majak kiya tuney! aur kiya to Sabko Keh dunga you have Cryptorchidism!


----------



## Armstrong

kobiraaz said:


> Speechless. Trying to imagine the situation. .. bohut Majak kiya tuney! aur kiya to Sabko Keh dunga you have *Cryptorchidism*!


 @DarkPrince : Deiiikhhh rahaa haii...! Teriii bhaii keh nuts ka mazaak uraa rahaaa hai ! 

Oh jeee subbb kuch A-1 condition mein haiii !


----------



## kobiraaz

Armstrong said:


> Sahib aaap touuu chick magnet haiii....humariii kahaan itniii qismaaat !



luck yaar! Somehow i have done well in the admission test! The worst looking guy of my college got 4-5 gf!! Iajdani's uni and my college both are like MIT of Bangladesh... Anyway, leave this discussion!I am amateur in this subject!!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Is this thread still calling for my contribution?


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> Is this thread still calling for my contribution?



YES SIR YES YES YES 

U ARE THE EXPERT HERE OF BD AFFAIRS


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> YES SIR YES YES YES
> 
> U ARE THE EXPERT HERE OF BD AFFAIRS



This is what Bangladeshi thinks.


----------



## Marshmallow

Skull and Bones said:


> This is what Bangladeshi thinks.




hahahaha nw this was funny

where will bangladesh use their bombs? during floods in rivers and lakes? 

why do they always copy us Pakistanies


----------



## Mani2020

Imran Khan said:


> why TF??????/ i am in relation and i love *her* .



it must be typo imran ,you must have wanted to write "him" instead of her


----------



## Imran Khan

Mani2020 said:


> it must be typo imran ,you must have wanted to write "him" instead of her



you think abut me like this? i will never talk to you again


----------



## Mani2020

last time i visited this thread it was about bangladesh's chance of nuclear weapons , the way this thread has turned around gives an idea that bangladesh's making nuclear weapons is as serious as the last couple of pages on this thread !!!!!!!!


----------



## Parul

This Thread is


----------



## animelive

Mani2020 said:


> last time i visited this thread it was about bangladesh's chance of nuclear weapons , the way this thread has turned around gives an idea that bangladesh's making nuclear weapons is as serious as the last couple of pages on this thread !!!!!!!!



Its a joke thread man, everyone including Bangladeshis are fooling around 

PS: sasuke is lame


----------



## Zabaniyah

Damn, from nukes to being tharki  

Worthless meatbags.



Bezerk said:


> Just stopping by to say that I had a good laugh at the title of this thread. Thanks guys!



Why, my pleasure....



eastwatch said:


> BD does not need a nuclear weapon or its delivery system. Nuclear weapon does not guarantee safety. This feeling of security is pretentoius because all nuclear capable nations know they cannot use this weapon. Armchair PDF warrirors from Bangladesh who are afraid of Burma's 32 only migs should think of other conventional weapons.



Most Bangladeshis will oppose a nuclear weapons program. 

Regarding Myanmar's program, I doubt if they even have one. May have been some spoof. It was a defected military officer who spread it out initially. Currently lives in Australia (I think). 

I honestly never expected this thread to run so long....


----------



## Zabaniyah

Doctor Death said:


> Who wants Bangladeshi Girls in this forum.*They are not good looking(no offence),*they are no match for the author of this article who's from my state of Punjab.



Not at all offended by your stupidity: 
https://www.facebook.com/bdmodel?fref=ts


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> Not at all offended by your stupidity:
> https://www.facebook.com/bdmodel?fref=ts



Stahp giving em fap material


----------



## Skull and Bones

Loki said:


> Not at all offended by your stupidity:
> https://www.facebook.com/bdmodel?fref=ts



You got phone numbers of some of these girls?


----------



## jaunty




----------



## Daywalker

@3Pencho :: is thread ka to @#$&$#$# aur #$%%%$^*( kar diya.


----------



## Imran Khan

Banglar Bagh said:


> Peace to all..



sorry sleeping time post repoted 

but why you need a new id for this post


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> I received proposal from a 3 years senior girl from a private medical lol! I know 4-5 couples like that! Anyway,
> I don't want to marry a doctor, they are very ambitious, i dislike such people!


Shouldve hit that ant change your number. And pretend to be someone else.


----------



## scholseys

Skull and Bones said:


> You got phone numbers of some of these girls?



Most of those girls arent even that looking, there much better girls on my fb from bd. Plus dating a model in Bangladesh means your reputation in society goes down the drain.


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> Well, its a pakistani forum, not Random Bangladeshi Facebook Fan Page! You will get banned soon! Imran Khan has some issues with Bengalis!!! Lets not continue this and let the thread die!



Imran khan just misses East Pakistan


----------



## Imran Khan

well at this time i am suspected he is indian and he want dabang part-3 thats why i refer it to mods 

abut his story of my dead father (which was alive till 10 minutes before) i don't believe him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Banglar Bagh One more attack on any member and you are history.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

A BDesh with a slightly better economy can probably pull it off. But BDesh doesn't _really_ need nukes to start with.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Imran Khan said:


> sorry sleeping time post repoted
> 
> but why you need a new id for this post



I don't know who u r referring to.. but I can assure u I am not him... But seriously if u dont like us just leave ours threads alone...



Aeronaut said:


> @Banglar Bagh One more attack on any member and you are history.



Well I would've appreciated If I had seen many more such posts intended for Mr. Imran Khan when he insulted our nationality, economy, culture and independence...


----------



## technistat

Why do you guys even need nukes? India has a no first use policy, and Myanmar does not have nukes. Building nukes would just be a waste of resources...


----------



## Skies

I detest some Facebook users' dirt cheap comments/


----------



## Kompromat

Avoid attacks or prepare for a holiday, its the simplest way i can put it in.


----------



## dexter

If Bangladesh becomes nuclear country then this world will be end 
just kidding dont mind


----------



## wild_fire1979

dexter said:


> If Bangladesh becomes nuclear country then this world will be end
> just kidding dont mind



Do you think that is what Mayan were referring to? 

To me BD thinking of going nuclear in five years is like the homeless bum in downtown thinking of owning the four seasons in the next five years


----------



## arp2041

So is BD going for NUKES???

What will be the YIELD??


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> So is BD going for NUKES???
> 
> What will be the YIELD??



50 GT(gram ton TNT) hahaha


----------



## arp2041

kaykay said:


> 50 GT(gram ton TNT) hahaha



Please Don't Troll Mate.......

I want to know if BD will test nukes in the near future or maybe already tested it!!


----------



## animelive

Do not worry, we have a very vast testing land to our west and east, ie. Bharot. we will surely take advantage of it sooner or later


----------



## eastwatch

DarkPrince said:


> why the ++++ we need nukes while we r invading india everyday



No, we are defending BD from Indian greed and conspiracy.


----------



## asad71

We are getting two nuclear plants soon. Weaponization should follow. In the interim, to counter the bully of the Ayurvedic supaaa powerrrrr, we need:

a. A tripartite nuclear deal with China and Pakistan to provide a nuclear shield over us.

b. A deal with China and Pakistan to retaliate with nukes should we be nuked by our neighbor.

c. Allow PLAN nuclear subs to base in BD. They have been demanding this for some years.

d. Allow Pakistan and China to locate some nukes in our territory for common defense of all three.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

asad71 said:


> We are getting two nuclear plants soon. Weaponization should follow. In the interim, to counter the bully of the Ayurvedic supaaa powerrrrr, we need:
> 
> a. A tripartite nuclear deal with China and Pakistan to provide a nuclear shield over us.
> 
> b. A deal with China and Pakistan to retaliate with nukes should we be nuked by our neighbor.
> 
> c. Allow PLAN nuclear subs to base in BD. They have been demanding this for some years.
> 
> d. Allow Pakistan and China to locate some nukes in our territory for common defense of all three.



But before that, you get American/Western sanctions . Your whole frikkin economy is export oriented


----------



## Dash

Lets all get Nuclear.....after you are the nuclear family of India


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> So is BD going for NUKES???
> 
> What will be the YIELD??



all of them fron dirty bomb to mega bomb 



asad71 said:


> We are getting two nuclear plants soon. Weaponization should follow. In the interim, to counter the bully of the Ayurvedic supaaa powerrrrr, we need:
> 
> a. A tripartite nuclear deal with China and Pakistan to provide a nuclear shield over us.
> 
> b. A deal with China and Pakistan to retaliate with nukes should we be nuked by our neighbor.
> 
> c. Allow PLAN nuclear subs to base in BD. They have been demanding this for some years.
> 
> d. Allow Pakistan and China to locate some nukes in our territory for common defense of all three.



you need these 









not nukes


----------



## Banglar Lathial

ExtraOdinary said:


> But before that, you get American/Western sanctions . *Your whole frikkin economy is export oriented*



It is not. 

Also, all sanctions are not equally effective or harmful. 

More importantly, exports are only around $25 billion out of $150 billion+ GDP of Bangladesh based on 1994 fiscal base year. 

If exports to the West plummet, time to find new markets.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

asad71 said:


> We are getting two nuclear plants soon. Weaponization should follow. In the interim, to counter the bully of the Ayurvedic supaaa powerrrrr, we need:
> 
> a. A tripartite nuclear deal with China and Pakistan to provide a nuclear shield over us.
> 
> b. A deal with China and Pakistan to retaliate with nukes should we be nuked by our neighbor.
> 
> c. Allow PLAN nuclear subs to base in BD. They have been demanding this for some years.
> 
> d. Allow Pakistan and China to locate some nukes in our territory for common defense of all three.




1. First and foremost, Bangladesh should have a secured, well defined plan for attaining nuclear weapons and delivery vehicles from land, air and sea. 

2. In the interim, some sort of nuclear umbrella from China against the 'dirty Ganges' people is in order. Pakistan is a suspect case. 

To be frank, outside this forum, how important is Pakistan to Bangladesh? Let's be frank, but let's not disgrace the hosts. 

Pakistan can not win back Kashmir on its own despite its feeble nuclear arsenal after so many decades, will their 'words' carry any weight in case of a tussle against the hub of Hindutva terror? Simply no (not disgracing the hosts, but these are objective facts). 

China is also unreliable as a partner, it may 'sell off' any country at the first opportunity. There are other more reliable sources I have in mind, but except for winning some internet battle, it is of no use in publishing those names in public. 


3. PLAN submarines can be allowed berthing rights if they allow our boats to dock in their yards, not without it. We do not need or want foreign (specially Kafir) bases. It will only create unwanted trouble. 

4. Pakistan (without disrespect to the hosts) is immaterial for the most part, in real life, outside the forum. China is unlikely to do so, because it has tried to present a "responsible" stakeholder image to the West. 

5. The most reliable is ........, you can fill in the blanks, but they should not be divulged in public for obvious reasons.


----------



## arp2041

asad71 said:


> We are getting two nuclear plants soon. Weaponization should follow. In the interim, to counter the bully of the Ayurvedic supaaa powerrrrr, we need:
> 
> a. A tripartite nuclear deal with China and Pakistan to provide a nuclear shield over us.
> 
> b. A deal with China and Pakistan to retaliate with nukes should we be nuked by our neighbor.
> 
> c. Allow PLAN nuclear subs to base in BD. They have been demanding this for some years.
> 
> d. Allow Pakistan and China to locate some nukes in our territory for common defense of all three.





   


 to the INHOUSE MILITARY PROFESSIONAL!!!!!!


----------



## SHAMK9

asad71 said:


> We are getting two nuclear plants soon. Weaponization should follow. In the interim, to counter the bully of the Ayurvedic supaaa powerrrrr, we need:
> 
> a. A tripartite nuclear deal with China and Pakistan to provide a nuclear shield over us.
> 
> b. A deal with China and Pakistan to retaliate with nukes should we be nuked by our neighbor.
> 
> c. Allow PLAN nuclear subs to base in BD. They have been demanding this for some years.
> 
> d. Allow Pakistan and China to locate some nukes in our territory for common defense of all three.



What's in it for Pakistan? Demands of more apologies? Not hating, rather being realistic


----------



## arp2041

RECENT NUCLEAR TESTS DONE BY BD:











PIC WAS A STATE SECRET!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> to the INHOUSE MILITARY PROFESSIONAL!!!!!!



hans mat they will sure bomb BSF otherwise what is the use of nukes?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

arp2041 said:


> RECENT NUCLEAR TESTS DONE BY BD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIC WAS A STATE SECRET!!!!!


i m speechless


----------



## arp2041

SHAMK9 said:


> What's in it for Pakistan? Demands of more apologies? Not hating, rather being realistic




Pakistan get the chance of being the ALLOY (sorry for the "O" but u know....it's the lang.) of the SUPA-POWA BD!!!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> RECENT NUCLEAR TESTS DONE BY BD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIC WAS A STATE SECRET!!!!!




why white color? its RAWAMY leage?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Banglar Lathial said:


> It is not.
> 
> Also, all sanctions are not equally effective or harmful.
> 
> More importantly, exports are only around $25 billion out of $150 billion+ GDP of Bangladesh based on 1994 fiscal base year.
> 
> If exports to the West plummet, time to find new markets.



Yes sir I agree $25 billion is chump change for BD . By the way sir my google search says BD GDP (nominal) was $118.7 billion for 2012.


----------



## arp2041

wasm95 said:


> i m speechless




Yes....I know.....It's *TERRIFYING*!!!!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

ExtraOdinary said:


> Yes sir I agree $25 billion is chump change for BD




tell him give us some 25b$ change if he has in pocket we need it very badly


----------



## Parul

Banglar Lathial said:


> It is not.
> 
> Also, all sanctions are not equally effective or harmful.
> 
> More importantly, exports are only around $25 billion out of $150 billion+ GDP of Bangladesh based on 1994 fiscal base year.
> 
> *If exports to the West plummet, time to find new markets*.



Could you please name those new markets


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Imran Khan said:


> tell him give us some 25b$ change if he has in pocket we need it very badly



Imran bhai aap ki toh Hasinaji se setting hai , you will get $150+ billion, entire GDP of BD, you only need to ask.


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> why white color? its RAWAMY leage?



If you din't like that color than BD had done another test with another color also.....................


----------



## Imran Khan

ExtraOdinary said:


> Imran bhai aap ki toh Hasinaji se setting hai , you will get $150+ billion, entire GDP of BD, you only need to ask.



in return what she ask i can't do it dear . main apni dadi maan ke sath aysa nhi ker sakta 



arp2041 said:


> If you din't like that color than BD had done another test with another color also.....................


 change the face to bangla bundhu . this one have bread which is illegal in BD these days  or its jammati bomb?


----------



## Alpha1

So when are they testing the bomb?


----------



## arp2041

Alpha1 said:


> So when are they testing the bomb?



Already Did......2 On surface tests........

Codenamed - Hasina Maan Jayegi RED & Hasina Maan Jayegi GREEN.

Chk for Pics above.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Time Series


"Slap on the wrists" passed off as sanction hardly affected any of the two poor neighbours who tested low yield nuclear bombs. 






Both of your two developing countries experienced almost no major decline in exports in 1999, one year after the nuclear tests in 1998.



Parul said:


> Could you please name those new markets




Not wise to disclose these names to our enemies.


----------



## eastwatch

aazidane said:


> Imran khan just misses East Pakistan



He certainly hates Bangladesh.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

eastwatch said:


> He certainly hates Bangladesh.


He is a Pakistani sikh. Perhaps thats the reason he likes licking boots of Varotis so much.


----------



## eastwatch

wild_fire1979 said:


> Do you think that is what Mayan were referring to?
> 
> To me BD thinking of going nuclear in five years is like the homeless bum in downtown thinking of owning the four seasons in the next five years



BD is much better off than the poor India where thousands commit suicide after being unable to repay his debts. No one dies in Bd like an Indian dies. So, BD can certainly support a nuclear program, although I do not think it is needed. Because atomic bombs are not for practical use. Though a deterrence BD can have other options. Does India have the guts to bomb BD?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

eastwatch said:


> BD is much better off than the poor India where thousands commit suicide after being unable to repay his debts. No one dies in Bd like an Indian dies. So, BD can certainly support a nuclear program, although I do not think it is needed. Because atomic bombs are not for practical use. Though a deterrence BD can have other options. *Does India have the guts to bomb BD*?



Why would we bomb our dalals ?


----------



## Imran Khan

Banglar Bagh said:


> He is a Pakistani sikh. Perhaps thats the reason he likes licking boots of Varotis so much.



how do you know i am sikh did i marry your sister?????/ or your sister seen my 6inch ???????????



eastwatch said:


> He certainly hates Bangladesh.



what you have to be loved?
please tell me ?


----------



## eastwatch

Parul said:


> Could you please name those new markets



All are non-India markets and are not inhabited by poor-looking Indians.


----------



## Alpha1

Imran Khan said:


> how do you know i am sikh did i marry your sister?????/ *or your sister seen my 6inch ???????????*
> 
> 
> 
> what you have to be loved?
> please tell me ?


 @arp2041 i should come to BD section more often


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> what you have to be loved?




HASINA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

Alpha1 said:


> @arp2041 i should come to BD section more often



teri rassi khul gai hai ab tilk ker beth ja bacy


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Imran Khan said:


> how do you know i am sikh did i marry your sister?????/ or your sister seen my 6inch ???????????


The standard of your post is an indicator of your background. Not going down to your level to argue with you.


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> HASINA!!!!!!!!



LPC gai haseena or BD


----------



## Imran Khan

Banglar Bagh said:


> The standard of your post is an indicator of your background. Not going down to your level to argue with you.



don't comment personal you MF or else i will FU and your family you SOB same as 71


----------



## eastwatch

Imran Khan said:


> what you have to be loved? please tell me ?



Because we fought better than your brainless coward sheepish troops that you will love and respect us.You guys are fond of being loved by others while hated by all the world in reality. However, Indians love you and your country. They are sending tons of loves to your country.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Banglar Bagh said:


> He is a Pakistani sikh. Perhaps thats the reason he likes licking boots of Varotis so much.



He is free to hate or like Bangladeshis. 

Apart from this internet forum and a few other internet discussion fora, there is hardly any interaction between Bangladeshis and Pakistanis in real life, and each country has very little impact on the other. 

If he is a Sikh like you say, then that explains why he is pro-Hindu. It changes nothing, though, because whether they like it or hate it, in real life (outside the forum), there is hardly any importance of their country.


----------



## Imran Khan

eastwatch said:


> Because we fought better than your brainless coward sheepish troops that you will love and respect us.You guys are fond of being loved by others while hated by all the world in reality. However, Indians love you and your country. They are sending tons of loves to your country.


 you faught?????????? they your fathers fight you SOB you 4 feet bangali fight????? ever you fight ?
and what your dirty BD businesses here go eat fish and worship india you guys are same as cockroach of world .leave us think abut yourself Indians send you prime minister and she rule you .



Banglar Lathial said:


> He is free to hate or like Bangladeshis.
> 
> Apart from this internet forum and a few other internet discussion fora, there is hardly any interaction between Bangladeshis and Pakistanis in real life, and each country has very little impact on the other.
> 
> If he is a Sikh like you say, then that explains why he is pro-Hindu. It changes nothing, though, because whether they like it or hate it, in real life (outside the forum), there is hardly any importance of their country.


as you tinny BD has any importance ? why you come to bark us f0cker?????????? because you have some pain in black a$$ . you guys are same as nothing but ants of world even gulf kick you in dustbin


----------



## Parul

eastwatch said:


> All are non-India markets and are not *inhabited by poor-looking Indians*.



Thank you for answering I was under Illusion about BOLD PART and used to think that Poor-looking Indians,Poor-Looking Pakistani and Good-Looking Bangladeshi looks similar.....Could you please enlighten me more on it......I'll learn something new today


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Imran Khan said:


> as you tinny BD has any importance ? why you come to bark us f0cker?????????? because you have some pain in back a$$ . you guys are same as nothing but ants of world even gulf kick you in dustbin




1. Your English language skills are very poor, and so is your logical argumentation skills. 

2. Words like "f0cker" or "back a$$" are incomprehensible to us. Maybe, the Saudis use these names for you, but usually we tend to think of Saudis as walking ATMs (i.e. low IQ, and stash of cash).

3. Bangladesh is, by dint of its population size, growing in importance. However, Pakistan, due to its instability and decades old violence, is shunned by its "brothers" from China to Turkey to Gulf Arabs (except in internet forum like this one). In real life, Pakistanis moved their businesses out to Dubai, Bangladesh or Malaysia precisely because it lost its attractiveness for its own domestic businessmen.

4. Remittances from Gulf Arab countries is higher for Bangladesh than for Pakistan. It seems, except in this internet forum, Gulf Arabs do not love Pakistanis much. 

Country-Wise Inward Remittances


Bangladesh remittance from Gulf Arab countries




> Total 8,488.49








Pakistan remittance from Gulf Arab countries.



> Total 7,752.82


----------



## arp2041

@Imran Khan

PIC of the writer of the OP:


----------



## Imran Khan

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. Your English language skills are very poor, and so is your logical argumentation skills.
> 
> 2. Words like "f0cker" or "back a$$" are incomprehensible to us. Maybe, the Saudis use these names for you, but usually we tend to think of Saudis as walking ATMs (i.e. low IQ, and stash of cash).
> 
> 3. Bangladesh is, by dint of its population size, growing in importance. However, Pakistan, due to its instability and decades old violence, is shunned by its "brothers" from China to Turkey to Gulf Arabs (except in internet forum like this one). In real life, Pakistanis moved their businesses out to Dubai, Bangladesh or Malaysia precisely because it lost its attractiveness for its own domestic businessmen.
> 
> 4. Remittances from Gulf Arab countries is higher for Bangladesh than for Pakistan. It seems, except in this internet forum, Gulf Arabs do not love Pakistanis much.
> 
> Country-Wise Inward Remittances
> 
> 
> Bangladesh remittance from Gulf Arab countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan remittance from Gulf Arab countries.


my english is poor becasue i am pakistani you mom is from UK and father from USA???????. in saudi dirty word is BANGALI its like someone slap you if he call you bangali .BD growing ? my dick your intaire GDP is less then pakistani punjab . you are taking benifits of poor low cost workers which clean streets in gulf and open gutters of arabs . abut charts take them in yous a$$
Remittances from Gulf high you guys steal money rober and work day night with 100$ salary while pakistanis work 1000$ and send money with hondy not by bank got it you idiot?



arp2041 said:


> @Imran Khan
> 
> PIC of the writer of the OP:


 no she has not tight big boobs and sure dark nipples


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> no she has big boos and sure *dark* nipples



You are a RACIST!!


----------



## Imran Khan

or aik or baat tery BD mod ki maan ki aankh 



arp2041 said:


> You are a RACIST!!


saaly i can't take dark nipples in mouth wo 71 tha ab 2013 hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Parul Thanking each Post of Imran khan


----------



## Areesh

What the hell is going on in this thread? Mods please take note. @Aeronaut @nuclearpak


----------



## scholseys

arp2041 said:


> @Imran Khan
> 
> PIC of the writer of the OP:



would smash with a fury of a thousand gods......


----------



## arp2041

Areesh said:


> What the hell is going on in this thread? Mods please take note. @Aeronaut @nuclearpak



none other than @Loki can interfere in BD section.


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> @Parul Thanking each Post of Imran khan



i need thanks ???????? or saanp kidher hai wo saal akeh raha tha jab se BD MOD bana hai main ne BD ki maan bhen nhi ki ?


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Imran Khan said:


> my english is poor becasue i am pakistani you mom is from UK and father from USA???????. in saudi dirty word is BANGALI its like someone slap you if he call you bangali .BD growing ? my dick your intaire GDP is less then pakistani punjab . you are taking benifits of poor low cost workers which clean streets in gulf and open gutters of arabs . abut charts take them in yous a$$
> Remittances from Gulf high you guys steal money rober and work day night with 100$ salary while pakistanis work 1000$ and send money with hondy not by bank got it you idiot?




1.Whether your mom is from Uganda, Zimbabwe, Britain, La Wh0re's Heera Mandi, Sri Lanka, Hindustan or father from UK does not concern me. 

2. Hundi is also used by Bangladeshis, nothing special about Pakistan.

3. Bangladeshi remittances from Gulf is higher than Pakistani remittances from Gulf. 

4. In Britain, "Pa*i" is a slur. This is the truth, that Britain was a superpower. Gulf Arabs are low IQ desert dwellers, nobody cares about anything except their oil in the civilized world. Some desert dwellers care about their camels and sand, though. 

5. Pakistanis are poor, their workers are low cost workers. That is why Pakistan is a poor country with a low GDP per capita, and low consumption of iodized salt. So, lower remittance from the Gulf is indication that Gulf Arabs do not love Pakistanis except in some internet forum. 

6. Bangladesh's GDP is higher than Punjab, but that is irrelevant. Nobody recognizes Punjab as an independent state, it is only infamous for its Heera Mandi. 

7. Pakistanis clean gutters of Arabs? Sure. What does it change? It's their job, they earn money in return. Nothing wrong with it. 

8. Only recently were a few Pakistanis beheaded in Saudia for robbery. 

Saudi Arabia beheads two Pakistanis for armed robbery - DAWN.COM



> Saudi Arabia beheads two Pakistanis for armed robbery




Except some internet forum, the Gulf Arabs do not seem to love Pakistan much. 

The Gulf Arabs love their camels more than Pakistanis, in fact.


----------



## Areesh

arp2041 said:


> none other than @Loki can interfere in BD section.



Whatever. Someone should take notice. The use of profane language on this thread is unacceptable.


----------



## Imran Khan

Andross said:


> Yes you will be nuclear in 2040 when your submerged into the water haha idiots
> 
> u bengies love fish curry soon u will be sleeping with them



jab BD mian nuke bany ga somalia main F-22 or uganda main T-50 bany gay  khany ko chawal nhi phnny ko lungi nhi or bat kerty hain nuke ki aik saal ki GDP lagy gee or india ne aik sqwadron su-30mki ka bheg diya to phat ke hath main jaay gee BD ki let eu nato usa .


----------



## LaBong

> . in saudi dirty word is BANGALI its like someone slap you if he call you bangali
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...sh-will-nuclear-country-47.html#ixzz2XR2ThuYD




What the heck, is it true dude? Bangladeshis should stop calling themselves Bengali.


----------



## Imran Khan

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1.Whether your mom is from La Wh0re's Heera Mandi or father from UK does not concern me.


its show you are son of a rape victim 



> 2. Hundi is also used by Bangladeshis, nothing special about Pakistan.


 so what ? go **** your sister



> 3. Bangladeshi remittances from Gulf is higher than Pakistani remittances from Gulf.


after so much crime and illegal work 



> 4. In Britain, "Pa*i" is a slur. This is the truth, that Britain was a superpower. Gulf Arabs are low IQ desert dwellers, nobody cares about anything except their oil in the civilized world. Some desert dwellers care about their camels and sand, though.



still gulf kick BD a$$ its mean BD is worse then low iq

5


> . Pakistanis are poor, their workers are low cost workers. That is why Pakistan is a poor country with a low GDP per capita, and low consumption of iodized salt. So, lower remittance from the Gulf is indication that Gulf Arabs do not love Pakistanis except in some internet forum.



ask any arab hahahahaha bangali can sale his sister mom for 10$ and nothing cheapo then bangali in world 

6


> . Bangladesh's GDP is higher than Punjab, but that is irrelevant. Nobody recognizes Punjab as an independent state, it is only infamous for its Heera Mandi.



BD GDP ???????????? really BD has GDP ?????? WHAT YOU HAVE ??????????? cheap workers ?



> 7. Pakistanis clean gutters of Arabs? Sure. What does it change? It's their job, they earn money in return. Nothing wrong with it.




ask then who clean streets in gulf who are cleaners????????????
8. Only recently were a few Pakistanis beheaded in Saudia for robbery. 



> Saudi Arabia beheads two Pakistanis for armed robbery - DAWN.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except some internet forum, the Gulf Arabs do not seem to love Pakistan much.
> 
> The Gulf Arabs love their camels more than Pakistanis, in fact.


yes they love you sister ok happy now send her for bally dance


----------



## LaBong

arp2041 said:


> @Imran Khan
> 
> PIC of the writer of the OP:



Is she Loki?


----------



## Imran Khan

Andross said:


> Maybe nuclear submarine is better idea? at least when they underwater they can go in the sub



phly maan ke lundoo ko nuke to banay do 



LaBong said:


> Is she Loki?



nhi us ki behn hai tujhy kya ??????????


----------



## arp2041

Andross said:


> Maybe nuclear submarine is better idea? at least when they underwater they can go in the sub



They are Working on TWO classes:

Class One:

Hasina Class Subs:







Zia Class Subs:


----------



## Imran Khan

LaBong said:


> What the heck, is it true dude? Bangladeshis should stop calling themselves Bengali.



ask mosa saudi member not me ok 



arp2041 said:


> They are Working on TWO classes:
> 
> Class One:
> 
> Hasina Class Subs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zia Class Subs:



they will fishing with it ???????????? ZIA class near india and hasina class near burma


----------



## Skull and Bones

I so wanted to stick around and give fitting replies to pole dancers/vaulters, but got a big day tomorrow so i'll rather skip. Hold on your grounds @Imran Khan and @arp2041. 

Backup will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> I so wanted to stick around and give fitting replies to pole dancers/vaulters, but got a big day tomorrow so i'll rather skip. Hold on your grounds @Imran Khan and @arp2041.
> 
> Backup will arrive tomorrow.



tu hindi main bol ok warna i will B........................c


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Imran Khan said:


> its show you are son of a rape victim



That's only true of Punjabis. Afghans and Central Asian hordes swooped down, opened up Punjabi women's behinds and pounded them to no end. 



> so what ? go **** your sister



Your mother is not my sister. 



> after so much crime and illegal work



Same as other third world countries like Pakistan, Hindustan, Sri Lanka, Nepal etc.



> still gulf kick BD a$$ its mean BD is worse then low iq



They kick Pakistanis, they kick Hindustanis, they kick Indonesians, Nepalese, Sri Lankans. 




> ask any arab hahahahaha bangali can sale his sister mom for 10$ and nothing cheapo then bangali in world



We did ask Arabs. They say they have "special relationship" with Pakistan. They pay poor Pakistanis some money, in return for their daughters. 




> BD GDP ???????????? really BD has GDP ?????? WHAT YOU HAVE ??????????? cheap workers ?



you need more education. 




> ask then who clean streets in gulf who are cleaners????????????



Developing country citizens. 





> yes they love you sister ok happy now send her for bally dance



Your mother is not my sister. They love your mother, and you can send her for belly dance.


----------



## arp2041

SEA TRIALS of Zia Class Subs:


----------



## Skull and Bones

Imran Khan said:


> tu hindi main bol ok warna i will B........................c



Hum thehre anpar gawar un lungi'o ke saamne.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> SEA TRIALS of Zia Class Subs:



Why is a burmese dude driving the BD submarine


----------



## Skull and Bones

ExtraOdinary said:


> Why is a burmese dude driving the BD submarine



Don't troll, those are Rohingya's allying with the Imperial Bangladesh.


----------



## LaBong

arp2041 there are dipjol class sub as well, which uses megaton fart instead of torpedo.


----------



## Parul

LaBong said:


> Is she Loki?



She is &#2346;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352;


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> Why is a burmese dude driving the BD submarine



He is not DRIVING it.........

He is POW in BD.......

He will be used as a Guinea Pig to test BD's under water launch capability.............

Just chk out the TERROR on his face!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

Banglar Lathial said:


> That's only true of Punjabis. Afghans and Central Asian hordes swooped down, opened up Punjabi women's behinds and pounded them to no end.




better then bangali whom f0cked by everyone 
Your mother is not my sister. 





> Same as other third world countries like Pakistan, Hindustan, Sri Lanka, Nepal etc.



and BD ????????? your mom told you are first world ??????????? saaly khany ko ***** nhi tumhary paas


> They kick Pakistanis, they kick Hindustanis, they kick Indonesians, Nepalese, Sri Lankans.




but they don't kick KANGLADESH you know why ? becase KANGALI don't deserve even a kick . no one kick sh!t 




> We did ask Arabs. They say they have "special relationship" with Pakistan. They pay poor Pakistanis some money, in return for their daughters.


becasue they know BD is worst then animals country they worked with 250 riyals salary for clean streets of saudi in dallah company till yesterday .




> you need more education.



no i need your mom for 3 nights for make another like yoiu


> Developing country citizens.


poor like hell 



> Your mother is not my sister. They love your mother, and you can send her for belly dance.


but they need yours not mine becasue they need first world bangali dark like your mom


----------



## Iggy

Yaha phir se shuru hogaya??


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> Don't troll, those are Rohingya's allying with the Imperial Bangladesh.



imperial sh1tty land of BD where no animal like to live


----------



## Parul

There are currently 32 users browsing this thread. (16 members and 16 guests)


----------



## arp2041

seiko said:


> Yaha phir se shuru hogaya??



Chk out who revived the 2012 THREAD!!!!!  


http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...desh-will-nuclear-country-44.html#post4457202


----------



## Imran Khan

seiko said:


> Yaha phir se shuru hogaya??



in BD waly kotoon ko in ki auqaat per rakhna parta hai yaar



Parul said:


> There are currently 32 users browsing this thread. (16 members and 16 guests)



sab maan bhen show dekhyn ayye hai BC jab hum ban hoon gay to khush hoon gay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

This is more apt as Zia class submarine.


----------



## Imran Khan

LaBong said:


> This is more apt as Zia class submarine.



is she Banglar Lathial'S mom ????????


----------



## arp2041

LaBong said:


> This is more apt as Zia class submarine.



Sorry there are no SILOS in it..........


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> Sorry there are no SILOS in it..........



she need L only not silos


----------



## Kloitra

arp2041 said:


> Sorry there are no SILOS in it..........



There would be a backpack with the rider, oops, helmsman.


----------



## Imran Khan

ary yaar wo BD mod M k L kidher maar gya saala?


----------



## Iggy

arp2041 said:


> Chk out who revived the 2012 THREAD!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...desh-will-nuclear-country-44.html#post4457202



Tuje aaj koi kaam nahi he kya??  Why rubbing salt on their wounds?? 



Imran Khan said:


> in BD waly kotoon ko in ki a*uqaat per rakhna parta hai yaa*r



Who is better than you for that?


----------



## Skull and Bones

They can throw bananas at their adversaries, bananas are very radioactive. 

Bananas Are Radioactive


----------



## LaBong

arp2041 said:


> Sorry there are no SILOS in it..........



But she has lots of kilos, as is Zia!:-D


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> ary yaar wo BD mod *M k L* kidher maar gya saala?




What is MKL???

Please Elaborate???


----------



## Imran Khan

Bangladesh and nukes ????

same like shoe repair shop made mercedes benz S500 



arp2041 said:


> What is MKL???
> 
> Please Elaborate???



sun le BC its means maan ka l0nd


----------



## arp2041

LaBong said:


> But she has lots of kilos, as is Zia!:-D




Ok.......So we will name it as KILO class subs


----------



## Skull and Bones

This thread is asking for a group ban.


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> Ok.......So we will name it as KILO class subs



how on earth a tinny country of 500 grams can handle a 1kg kilo class ?


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> sun le BC its means maan ka l0nd



Technical Error in it, If Ma will have l*** than you are talking about FATHER


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> This thread is asking for a group ban.



bakwaas band ker bhosri ke


----------



## Major Sam

Imran Khan said:


> in BD waly kotoon ko in ki auqaat per rakhna parta hai yaar
> 
> 
> 
> sab maan bhen show dekhyn ayye hai BC jab hum ban hoon gay to khush hoon gay



Don'y worry.... backup is ready...


----------



## Parul

There are currently 52 users browsing this thread. (19 members and 33 guests)


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> Technical Error in it, If Ma will have l*** than you are talking about FATHER



wrong sir his mom has multi L0unds


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> This thread is asking for a group ban.



Yes!!!!
@Loki should ban @Imran Khan @ExtraOdinary @Parul at once.


----------



## Major Sam

bs Sabar ka hath thaamay rakhna... Himmat mat harna



arp2041 said:


> Yes!!!!
> @Loki should ban @Imran Khan @ExtraOdinary @Parul at once.



Itnay Ban honge to strike to must banti ha


----------



## Armstrong

So @Parul how old are you & what do you study ?


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> Yes!!!!
> @Loki should ban @Imran Khan @ExtraOdinary @Parul at once.



tu saaly ganga jal ka dhula hai ????????


----------



## naumananjum

hmm nice and enjoyable discussion


----------



## arp2041

Armstrong said:


> So @Parul how old are you & what do you study ?



tujhey ladkiyon ki age jananey mey bahut INTEREST hai????


----------



## LaBong

Why Bangladeshis need nukes, they can just use their weapon of mass destruction, dipjol. Just play this song on a giant screen during any war.


----------



## Armstrong

arp2041 said:


> tujhey ladkiyon ki age jananey mey bahut INTEREST hai????



Abeyy choootiii behan haiii meriii @Parul !


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> tujhey ladkiyon ki age jananey mey bahut INTEREST hai????



leave it bangadeshi kdher chaly gay i want them to wash  were they f run BD rats ???????


----------



## Shark Killer

Alright, this thread was a troll one from the very beginning, the title of the thread itself emphasizes that. And whats with BD comparing to India's(world's 4th best) military might. Then again, striking Mumbai with a nuclear missile. Then again, do they realize that even if they do become a nuclear armed state, the Indian arsenal now would be larger than the BD arsenal 500 years later??? The best part of it, one Pakistani guy said 'We don't need to worry about India, BD will take care of her'.  The Indian arsenal is large enough to flatten BD and turn it into a nuclear waste land. Anyways guys why so bitter against us....we gave you freedom, without us, you wouldn't even exist. So get off this goddamn ignorance, continue with your underwear and lingerie business. Look a piece of advice : the world population is always increasing, so this business can reduce your problems for a nation like India, to even give a F U C K about you.


----------



## arp2041

@Hyperion @Dillinger Kamino kaha ho Saloo....................


----------



## Imran Khan

Armstrong said:


> Abeyy choootiii behan haiii meriii @Parul !



lanat lanat lanat


----------



## arp2041

Armstrong said:


> Abeyy choootiii behan haiii meriii @Parul !





abey sabko behan banayega toh biwi kisko banayega??? SALEY


----------



## Major Sam

Armstrong said:


> So @Parul how old are you & what do you study ?



Bhai ji ye rishtay dari bnanay ka waqt nhi ha... is time we need unity against Great BHangraDesh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

